# Official RIP Curbstomp (SEE OP - Must Watch Fall Brawl 1998) Thread



## Ms. Jove (Mar 30, 2015)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*



Our penance for not being able to out-predict brain-dead foreigners like Juice is that we must follow his curated viewing choices. He has chosen for us to watch Fall Brawl 1998, one of the most egregiously awful PPVs ever produced.


You can find it on the network, or at the post he made announcing his decision, with DailyMotion links.






Anyone that doesn't watch it must perform penance.


----------



## Reznor (Mar 30, 2015)

*Official 2009 ROH Wrestlemania Winning Streak Continues Thread*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Sauce (Mar 30, 2015)

Why the crowd being so suspect, lol...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 30, 2015)

Heh, his crowd. 

Woos during the count out.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 30, 2015)

In case Foley develops a sense of shame


----------



## Legend (Mar 30, 2015)

he no sold a powerbomb


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 30, 2015)

Cena no sell.

Ambrose botched.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 30, 2015)

Honestly... Saxton has a microphone literally against his fucking lips and you can barely hear him above the crowd and ambient stadium noise.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 30, 2015)

Wow, Cena no sold a top rope powerbomb...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 30, 2015)

My stream was lagging. Did Cena no sell a powerbomb?


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 30, 2015)

Saxton was dying out there. WWE needs to find better commentators.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 30, 2015)

worse stf ever


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 30, 2015)

This motherfucking no-selling powerbombs to lock on submissions like it was PWG.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 30, 2015)

Ambrose with the STFU!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 30, 2015)

The hell, did Cena just pop up from a power bomb and goes right into an STF. :amazed


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 30, 2015)

Dean with the STF!!!!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2015)

lel Dean stealing Cena's move


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 30, 2015)

"This is awesome" for Cena suddenly.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 30, 2015)

Saxton really floundering?  Kinda ignoring him


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 30, 2015)

Cena kicking out of his Dean's finisher, yeah this is a burial.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 30, 2015)

Dean Ambrose properly elevated.


----------



## Legend (Mar 30, 2015)

Fuck that no selling asshole


----------



## Sauce (Mar 30, 2015)

John Cena has now taken over half of the mid card division. Good luck mid-carders.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 30, 2015)

Saxton: Cena wins (with no emotion)

Way to step up and take advantage of a situation.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 30, 2015)

Somebody better get Ambrose a platinum coffin.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 30, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> Saxton really floundering?  Kinda ignoring him




He sounds like one of those hockey announcers that whisper 'goal" every time the other team scores. Just he does it on every word.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 30, 2015)

John Cena is invulnerable to powerbombs due to his rana.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 30, 2015)

WWE failing again.  Everytime Cena wins it is a bad booking choice.  No one wants him to win.  People want him to lose more than during the Triple H reign of Terror so how about the WWE have Cena lose and put in low end area.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 30, 2015)

So we're going back to Cena taking 5 to 6 finishers just to pin him then.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 30, 2015)

Christ, this Saxton guy sucks.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 30, 2015)

He lost...so play his music!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 30, 2015)

Ambrose needs to win a match once in a while.

This is getting sad for his character.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 30, 2015)

See WWE? It's not hard doing a face vs. face match.


----------



## Legend (Mar 30, 2015)

Incoming Heel Turn


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2015)

Dean knows that he's fucked in his career


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 30, 2015)

A low point on an otherwise above average show.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 30, 2015)

Ambrose is crying. 

He knows his careers over.


----------



## Legend (Mar 30, 2015)

Saxton has no emotion


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 30, 2015)

Saxton has less emotion than Steve Blackman.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 30, 2015)

Ambrose stood no chance against Cena. 

Until he turns heel, he'll keep getting beaten. Sad but true.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 30, 2015)

Orton in the main event. Oh God no


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 30, 2015)

GODDAMNIT FUCK YOU ORTON


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2015)

fuck this


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 30, 2015)

Kane and Show, been waiting all night for those two.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 30, 2015)

While Rollins and Reigns battle in the main event, Ambrose jobs to mid-card champions.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 30, 2015)

Another Authority handicap match


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 30, 2015)

DIVAS!!!  NEW SHIRT FOR AJ!!! WOOOHOOOOo


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 30, 2015)

Big Show and Kane still trying to be relevant to the story line.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 30, 2015)

The state of AJ's overness.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 30, 2015)

Mrs. Punk with a Baylee shirt.

I wonder which Diva is coming up.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 30, 2015)

Charlotte vs AJ??? Please


----------



## Sauce (Mar 30, 2015)

What will Raw be without Kane and Big Show?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 30, 2015)

Aj with that Bayley shirt. 

I guess Charlotte will debut with AJ and Paige.


----------



## Kenju (Mar 30, 2015)

The show has been great all night......now Kane and Big Show main event


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 30, 2015)

Tuning out for the main event...I don't care who it is, I just am not looking forward to a Big Show and Kane main event. This is one of four times of the year I watch a full program of RAW!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 30, 2015)

Reigns and Ryback teaming with Orton.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm legit sad you guys 


The final nail in the coffin of rooting for Dean


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 30, 2015)

Goddess Paige-sama


----------



## Sauce (Mar 30, 2015)

Bellas time.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 30, 2015)

Charlotte should run in mid mach and kill all the Divas.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 30, 2015)

Bellas & ?Natalya? vs AJ, Paige & Naomi.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 30, 2015)

Here comes Nikki to Misawa a bitch


----------



## Legend (Mar 30, 2015)

Mah Waifus Paige and AJ


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 30, 2015)

NO PAIGE HEAVENLY GODDESS ENTRANCE


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 30, 2015)

Charlotte should pull a Kong and dominate everyone.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2015)

this night gets only worse


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 30, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'm legit sad you guys
> 
> 
> The final nail in the coffin of rooting for Dean



Its because he doesn't have long hair and a beard.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 30, 2015)

BRIE MODE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 30, 2015)

Natty and her black queen gear


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 30, 2015)

New outfit for Paige tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2015)

[S-A-F];53243391 said:
			
		

> Its because he doesn't have long hair and a beard.



I wish he'd leave the WWE so he can be saved somewhere else


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 30, 2015)

Hmm, Naomi/Natty putting work at the start of the match but then a Bella is tagged in.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 30, 2015)

THIS IS HER HOUSE.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 30, 2015)

Paige no selled that kick


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 30, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I wish he'd leave the WWE so he can be saved somewhere else



New Japan.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 30, 2015)

Commercial break during a Divas match?

Better thank AJ for this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 30, 2015)

Paige-sama having to sell Brie Mode's offense


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 30, 2015)

Goddess Paige-sama is just toying with Mrs Danielson like a leopard.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 30, 2015)

What are they chanting?


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 30, 2015)

Divas of Doom Natalya


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 30, 2015)

Nikki, queen of dat NJPW strong style.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 30, 2015)

Nikki Cena


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 30, 2015)

Nikki-mura.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 30, 2015)

Nikki locking in the Haas of Pain?


----------



## Legend (Mar 30, 2015)

The Bellas suck in the Cena tone


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 30, 2015)

Brock Natty


----------



## Sauce (Mar 30, 2015)

The second loss in a row for the Diva's champion. Disgusting.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 30, 2015)

naomi gets the W


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> New Japan.



YES! 


AJ vs Jon Moxsley


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 30, 2015)

I beg WWE, please tell Brie to stop yelling "Come on NIKKI!"


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 30, 2015)

Nikki jobs again.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 30, 2015)

Brodus Clay's theme


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2015)

Sauce said:


> The second loss in the row for the Diva's champion. Disgusting.



this post cheered me up a bit


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 30, 2015)

Dancing Paige & AJ?


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 30, 2015)

I forgot Brodus Clay/ X woods music existed.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 30, 2015)

Naomi channeling her inner Princess Peach.


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 30, 2015)

Why won't they give Naomi her own theme?


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## Nemesis (Mar 30, 2015)

More Michael Cole F5s.  Brock face level increases.



> Brodus Clay's theme



Ernest the cat miller had it first


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 30, 2015)

Ryback


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 30, 2015)

Here's some Victoria ass for Sauce to cheer him up.




You're welcome.


----------



## Kenju (Mar 30, 2015)

Apparently the crowd was chanting about the Divas sucking their guys' dick?(from whats said on twitter)
Really? Thought the crowd was hype but its shit afterall


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 30, 2015)

Punk needs to feed AJ, her ass is non-existent now. All that work Jay Lethal put in for nothing.He made sure no black guy would ever want her.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 30, 2015)

:ignoramus


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 30, 2015)

Kenju said:


> Apparently the crowd was chanting about the Divas sucking their guys' dick?(from whats said on twitter)
> Really? Thought the crowd was hype but its shit afterall



If true, then this crowd has officially flopped.


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 30, 2015)

AJ Lee ya'll


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 30, 2015)

Rusev vs Goldust?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 30, 2015)

Rusev comes out now?


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 30, 2015)

No LANA


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Mar 30, 2015)

I wonder who will win this match.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 30, 2015)

No Lana


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 30, 2015)

Possible what damage for COle?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 30, 2015)

Spoiler dat Zero


----------



## Sauce (Mar 30, 2015)

I think Lana's injured.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 30, 2015)

Cervical damage?

Cole needed his Cole Mine.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2015)

Lana going in singles now?


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 30, 2015)

CJ Perry is still filming the movie with Edge.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2015)

so I thought Goldust was gonna retire this year


----------



## Sauce (Mar 30, 2015)

Rhodes brothers are cannon fodder now.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 30, 2015)

No tanks, no ratings.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 30, 2015)

No Wyatt ramblings tonight?


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2015)

guess Roman Reigns is the last guy 


he's right in his comfort zone


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 30, 2015)

khris said:


> No Wyatt ramblings tonight?





None yet.
Fingers crossed.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 30, 2015)

khris said:


> No Wyatt ramblings tonight?



Ugh, he's going to do another reboot.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 30, 2015)

Were you guys aware that  you can take a swing at her ego?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 30, 2015)

>2015
>Kane and Show in the main event


----------



## Sauce (Mar 30, 2015)

I don't know but it doesn't feel right. The champion running away. The champion still needing help. This is why I can't buy Rollins has a champion. Heel or not he always looks weak.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 30, 2015)

Randy, Ryback, Rowan/Reigns.Team RRR


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 30, 2015)

Sauce said:


> I don't know but it doesn't feel right. The champion running away. The champion still needing help. This is why I can't buy Rollins has a champion. Heel or not he always looks weak.



It worked with JBL.


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 30, 2015)

cue shield music in 1.....2.....3


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 30, 2015)

King sucking reigns dick


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 30, 2015)

Some dude flipped off Reigns.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 30, 2015)

And nobody cares about Roman Reigns.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 30, 2015)

Byron speaking lies. Even without Rollins, Reigns would have been killed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 30, 2015)

Saxton pls


----------



## Legend (Mar 30, 2015)

Wyatt fucked up his ankle a few hours before Mania, so i think he's on the shelf for a while


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 30, 2015)

Flying Samoan.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 30, 2015)

Roman doing random indy shit.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 30, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Byron speaking lies. Even without Rollins, Reigns would have been killed.



WWE propaganda.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 30, 2015)

Sauce said:


> I don't know but it doesn't feel right. The champion running away. The champion still needing help. This is why I can't buy Rollins has a champion. Heel or not he always looks weak.



Apparently you don't know how heels are suppose to be booked in wrestling. 

Can't have monster heels all the time.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2015)

man Randy is getting no reaction,  the Big guy is getting love and Romans is killing that love with hate


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 30, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Here's some Victoria ass for Sauce to cheer him up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 30, 2015)

Rollins is the classic chicken-shit heel


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 30, 2015)

Too many smarks from the UK in that crowd. No wonder they were telling AJ to suck their dick.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 30, 2015)

Why are they chanting for Sami Zayn.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## SAFFF (Mar 30, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Too many smarks from the UK in that crowd. No wonder they were telling AJ to suck their dick.



They did what?!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 30, 2015)

Fitz, who's there live, texted me saying Reigns got a "worse than Cena" chant. 

Wow.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2015)

so no Sting interview?


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 30, 2015)

Saxton is finally starting to comment after 2 hours of ho-hum. This nicca.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 30, 2015)

This post Wrestlemania Raw is lacking something.

No big angle coming out of this last segment like the past couple of years.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 30, 2015)

Please retire.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 30, 2015)

Lol, "Please retire"


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 30, 2015)

I imagine Vince was like "Fuck these smarks...we'll give them Kane and Big Show for 15 minutes!"


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2015)

what are the fans chanting?


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 30, 2015)

Same old Shit


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 30, 2015)

Loving the crowd.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 30, 2015)

We want Rollins ???


----------



## Legend (Mar 30, 2015)

This Raw blew its load early.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2015)

damn this crowd is going off


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 30, 2015)

The crowd is doing the wave because this main event sucks.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 30, 2015)

Crowd is doing the fucking wave


----------



## Sauce (Mar 30, 2015)

WWE crowd entertaining themselves.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 30, 2015)

This crowd can't even coordinate the wave. One side was going the wrong way.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2015)

fucking crowd doing the wave


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2015)

the camera guys are selling it


----------



## Sauce (Mar 30, 2015)

Kane and Show is so fucking boring that the fans are doing the wave. :rofl


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 30, 2015)

Rollins just Gave the crotch chop


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 30, 2015)

This crowd is cocky as shit.

"We own Raw"


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 30, 2015)

HAha Rollins is pissed.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 30, 2015)

JR is at home calling an ambulance for himself, muttering, fuck these smarks enjoying themselves at a show they paid admission to.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 30, 2015)

We want Austin???????????


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2015)

crowd chanting CM Punk 

fans are bored as fuck


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 30, 2015)

"We are awesome"

No...not really. 2013 crowd owned this crowd.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 30, 2015)

Cameraman even buried this shit. Hilarious.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 30, 2015)

Cena vs Roman would get cheers for Cena.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 30, 2015)

Reigns: Fuck this neckbreaker shit.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 30, 2015)

THIS CROWD IS GODLY.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 30, 2015)

Shitty main event, glad the crowd shat all over it.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 30, 2015)

Kane laying on his back again. Raw finished about around 10. Idk what the fuck this last hour was about.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 30, 2015)

The state of Chris Hero's deathblow


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 30, 2015)

Damn, the crowd really doesn't like Reigns.   Shit they were booing him in that last part of the match.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 30, 2015)

Big Show was cheered more than Reigns. 

Wow.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 30, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> Cena vs Roman would get cheers for Cena.



Seriously I stick by my assessment that pulling out a 5* match and 5* promo in same night isn't going to stop people booing reigns.  Even though the guy has done nothing to deserve it apart form turning to vince and say "Fuck no I will not go in the main event."


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 30, 2015)

Sting interview.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 30, 2015)

After Cena vs Ambrose, this show died.

Lesnar carried the first hour and a half on his own.

Nothing came from that main event. No twist or build up for a storyline. Just going to have Orton and Reigns fight it out for fighting Rollins.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 30, 2015)

No one even broke Big Show's trophy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2015)

yep last year's Raw and Mania >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> this year's by a fucking mile


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 30, 2015)

Reigns' future is looking bleak. Thank Vince for that Roman.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 30, 2015)

Watching the Sting interview on my jimmy network.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 30, 2015)

Nah, never put any stock into the after Wrestlemania crowd.

See: Fandango


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 30, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Nah, never put any stock into the after Wrestlemania crowd.
> 
> See: Fandango



Vince killed that too by putting over the theme instead of Fandango.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Watching the Sting interview on my jimmy network.



what's he saying?


----------



## Sauce (Mar 30, 2015)

Crowd is fucking chanting "Undertaker."


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 30, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> yep last year's Raw and Mania >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> this year's by a fucking mile





This year's Mania had more quality matches than last year's by 8 PM.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 30, 2015)

Sting just said he's going to grab a brass ring.


----------



## Shozan (Mar 30, 2015)

good fucking RAW, shitty ending. Awesome crowd


----------



## Sauce (Mar 30, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> what's he saying?



Putting over HHH and being as vague as possible on his return.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 30, 2015)

Bo Dallas getting that Sting rub.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 30, 2015)

Bo Dallas


----------



## Sauce (Mar 30, 2015)

Good to see Dallas still has his cheeks hanging out.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 30, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> Seriously I stick by my assessment that pulling out a 5* match and 5* promo in same night isn't going to stop people booing reigns.  Even though the guy has done nothing to deserve it apart form turning to vince and say "Fuck no I will not go in the main event."




Damage has been done. Cena has his fans. But they didn't give Roman enough time to develop to form a fanbase of his own. He's a prettier version of Ryback/Sheamus that happens to be Rock's cousin.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 30, 2015)

Sting elevating Bo Dallas.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 30, 2015)

WTF, that's it?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Putting over HHH and being as vague as possible on his return.



.


His feel good moment at Mania


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 30, 2015)

Sting confirmed NOTHING...

That is all.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 30, 2015)

khris said:


> Damage has been done. Cena has his fans. But they didn't give Roman enough time to develop to form a fanbase of his own. He's a prettier version of Ryback/Sheamus that happens to be Rock's cousin.



Essentially what can they do to save him that doesn't

A) Get him stuck in developement hell
B) Doesn't put him down to Bo Dallas level
C) Keeps him in main event level
D) Doesn't turn him into Xpac heat heel level.

Seriously if people don't like how he is going they should go silent or turn on vince.  Don't hate a guy who is just doing his job.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 30, 2015)

Dallas buried Reigns so good.


----------



## Shozan (Mar 30, 2015)

Ghost watching illegal shitty shit just to bitch about it


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 30, 2015)

Sting with that nothing promo that lasted 30 seconds.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 30, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> Essentially what can they do to save him that doesn't
> 
> A) Get him stuck in developement hell
> B) Doesn't put him down to Bo Dallas level
> ...



You can't tell the crowd how to react. Doesn't work that way. Your best bet it to slowly rebuild him preferably with a newer gimmick and look.


----------



## Shozan (Mar 30, 2015)

@KennyOmega: My "Wrestlemania" is watching the final ep of Yowamushi Pedal and making new Vines with  and  . I have 0 regrets


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2015)

khris said:


> You can't tell the crowd how to react. Doesn't work that way.



In fact it pisses them off if you try to control them


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 30, 2015)

khris said:


> You can't tell the crowd how to react. Doesn't work that way. Your best bet it to slowly rebuild him preferably with a newer gimmick and look.



Nah, they'll just break the crowd's spirit like they always do. 

See: Ryder, Zack.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Nah, they'll just break the crowd's spirit like they always do.
> 
> See: Ryder, Zack.



see DB and Ziggler though 


they don't always break someone's spirit. 


They did break Dean's tonight though


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 30, 2015)

And will Byron Saxton still have a job tomorrow? Holy shit was he bad.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 30, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Nah, they'll just break the crowd's spirit like they always do.
> 
> See: Ryder, Zack.



To be fair,Zach Ryder sucked dick.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 30, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> see DB and Ziggler though



You mean how they're going to be fodder for Sheamus?


----------



## Shozan (Mar 30, 2015)

Ghost in love with the bitch viking Sheamus


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> You mean how they're going to be fodder for Sheamus?



They might not be...... Sheamus isn't being readied for anything other than midcard.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 30, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> They might not be...... Sheamus isn't being readied for anything other than midcard.



Yeah, he'll unify the US and IC titles in the middle of WM32.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Yeah, he'll unify the US and IC titles in the middle of WM32.



WWE may not want Ziggler and Daniel as main event but I know for sure that they don't mind at least having them win in the midcard.

I don't buy they'll be fodder.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 30, 2015)

They'll be Dean Ambrose.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 30, 2015)

Cena already put Ambrose 6 feet under.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 30, 2015)

I don't know what the hell Reigns has to do besides turn heel because as of right now, he's fucked. 

You know someone is fucked when the crowd chants "worse than Cena" I mean, that's horrible.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 30, 2015)

> Epsilon
> @WWEBigE
> 
> New Day sucks
> up all of your cares and troubles and vomits them into a bucket of hope. No thanks necessary. #RAW


----------



## Kenju (Mar 30, 2015)

I think his match with Cena was aa good sign that they hopefully get a feud. I mean. there was no freaking way he was gonna beat Cena on Raw. It's good he got a match a against him tho


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 30, 2015)

Ms. Jove said:


> > Epsilon
> > @WWEBigE
> >
> > New Day sucks
> > up all of your cares and troubles and vomits them into a bucket of hope. No thanks necessary. #RAW



Just turn them heel already.    They get no reaction and tend to kill the crowd when they're in ring.  I'm surprised the crowd still had their energy during that eight man.


----------



## Kenju (Mar 31, 2015)

PlacidSanity said:


> Just turn them heel already.    They get no reaction and tend to kill the crowd when they're in ring.  I'm surprised the crowd still had their energy during that eight man.



Nah they get a reaction, they seem to be taking advantage if the New Day sucks chant


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 31, 2015)

PlacidSanity said:


> Just turn them heel already.    They get no reaction and tend to kill the crowd when they're in ring.  I'm surprised the crowd still had their energy during that eight man.



I thought they were originally supposed to be heel when they got together.  Until someone decided to make them seem like the happy black preacher type.



> You can't tell the crowd how to react. Doesn't work that way. Your best bet it to slowly rebuild him preferably with a newer gimmick and look.



Again I am not trying to say the crowd should/should not react certain ways.  Just it is illogical to hate on Roman, when they should hate on Vince.  Instead of booing a better chants would be fuck you vince.  Change Roman, or something more constructive.  Voice displeasure is fine, just towards right people.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 31, 2015)

Kenju said:


> Nah they get a reaction, they seem to be taking advantage if the New Day sucks chant



Leave it to New Day to turn a negative chant into a positive.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 31, 2015)

So are ya over your WM knee jerk marking?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 31, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> You know someone is fucked when the crowd chants "worse than Cena" I mean, that's horrible.



Yet John Cena will never turn heel.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 31, 2015)

So during the Divas match, the crowd chanted...

"You suck Uso" at Naomi, "You suck Tyson" at Natty, "You suck Cena" at Nikki, and "You suck Bryan" at Brie.


----------



## Shozan (Mar 31, 2015)

they most likely do suck them


----------



## Kenju (Mar 31, 2015)

Superman said:


> So are ya over your WM knee jerk marking?



Implying it wasn't mark worthy


----------



## Legend (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## Kenju (Mar 31, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> So during the Divas match, the crowd chanted...
> 
> "You suck Uso" at Naomi, "You suck Tyson" at Natty, "You suck Cena" at Nikki, and "You suck Bryan" at Brie.



yeah that shit was stupid, do the GiveDivasAChance thing and a bunch of dumbasses pull tthat shit


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 31, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> So during the Divas match, the crowd chanted...
> 
> "You suck Uso" at Naomi, "You suck Tyson" at Natty, "You suck Cena" at Nikki, and "You suck Bryan" at Brie.



Great crowd.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 31, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> So during the Divas match, the crowd chanted...
> 
> "You suck Uso" at Naomi, "You suck Tyson" at Natty, "You suck Cena" at Nikki, and "You suck Bryan" at Brie.



So what?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 31, 2015)

Kenju said:


> Implying it wasn't mark worthy



 Yeah to me if it was not a repeat of last year it was 14 years to late. Delusional fans tricking themselves into enjoying anything mildly different from the norm. And then thinking that things will be different...again. I swear ya guess the rest of the year being garbage is worth it for one night of blissful disillusionment and ignorance. Hell according to some it did not seem to take this Raw long to fall back to same old garbage.

 Oh yay Brock was awesome tonight...and you will not be seeing shit like that again for like another year. You probably won't be seeing brock for like 3 moths...he will probably not be in any of the scrub ass ppv. And once more watch the US and IC titles be passed on to losers again. Cena and DB will not raise there prestige.

 And the rest of the roster expect the same old shit...and enjoy thinking otherwise for a few more blissfully ignorant weeks.


----------



## Kenju (Mar 31, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> So what?



Bitch ass crowd is what


----------



## Kenju (Mar 31, 2015)

Superman said:


> Yeah to me if it was not a repeat of last year it was 14 years to late. Delusional fans tricking themselves into enjoying anything mildly different from the norm. And then thinking that things will be different...again. I swear ya guess the rest of the year being garbage is worth it for one night of blissful disillusionment and ignorance. Hell according to some it did not seem to take this Raw long to fall back to same old garbage.
> 
> Oh yay Brock was awesome tonight...and you will not be seeing shit like that again for like another year. You probably won't be seeing brock for like 3 moths...he will probably not be in any of the scrub ass ppv. And once more watch the US and IC titles be passed on to losers again. Cena and DB will not raise there prestige.
> 
> And the rest of the roster expect the same old shit...and enjoy thinking otherwise for a few more blissfully ignorant weeks.



Ah yes many people actually enjoying something means they're delusional, totally not just someone else being a stick in the  mud. No one said the freaking company was changing, just that it was a really good and enjoyable overall show for a lot of people


----------



## Legend (Mar 31, 2015)

Yeah Raw blew its load in the first 1 1/2 hours


----------



## Shirker (Mar 31, 2015)

Soup sounds upset. Kek.


Got finished with Raw on the ol DVR. Pretty good show until the final hour. That... goes to the crowd too, actually. There's a pretty thin line between being hype/having fun and being obnoxious, and they crossed it, like twice.

Good to see Sheamus back. Like the mohawk, hate the beard ties. Either way, heel Sheamus is good. Brock's freakout was pretty cool. Having him disappear without the belt is even cooler.... Ziggler and Bryan set the house on FIRE, as always. Jorn Sena and Dean Moxley put on a good show. Good to see this thread still misuses IWC terminology. Regardless, I'm hoping Cena and Bryan being in the midcard could help it garner some relevance. Sad to hear Byron was so lackluster tonight. Dude's pretty good on Smackdown and PPV pre-shows. I guess he wasn't fully prepared for this atmosphere.

Why was the ME so bad?? The entire show was an umbridled, blatant, smark wankfest, so what the fuck was the thinking behind putting Reigns, Show and Kane in a show ender and then have Reigns get the pin? As a face? Was Vince sleepy because of Mania and only able to direct a single hour of the show, letting Triple H do the rest?


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 31, 2015)

Kenju said:


> Bitch ass crowd is what



Crowds shouldn't just accept anything.

They want something good. 

They paid their money and have every right to do it to talent that's half assing it. (Kane,Show, etc)

I got no problem with it.


----------



## Kenju (Mar 31, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Crowds shouldn't just accept anything.
> 
> They want something good.
> 
> ...



Thats not what im talking about tho

I'm talking about some straight up unclassy stupid shit about sucking guy's dicks

But alright, theres this freedom of speech shit, so when the New Day unimpress, I'm gonna start chanting "You pick cotton!"


----------



## Shirker (Mar 31, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Crowds shouldn't just accept anything.
> 
> They want something good.
> 
> ...



Good point.

Counterpoint: "We own Raw" and "We are awesome" caused me to cringe so damn hard that I collapsed into myself, the gravitation pull of which wrecked my gahdamn room and caused mild injury and mental stress to my family and neighboors. I'm better now, but the recovery will take weeks.

There comes a point in which the crowd actually stops telling the talent how they feel and just start being twats, and I don't think you should have to pay money to do the latter.



Kenju said:


> But alright, theres this freedom of speech shit, so when the New Day unimpress, I'm gonna start chanting "You pick cotton!"



Don't do that. You'd be playing into Triple Haitches hands!


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 31, 2015)

Fuck that crowd, Sheamus's beard and mowhawk was bad ass.

In fact fuck that crowd entirely, every every  a bunch of smarks hijack the show and act like jackasses

(i did like them shitting on the new day though)


----------



## Legend (Mar 31, 2015)

my lil jimmy senses are tingling


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 31, 2015)

Bryan Alvarez from F4W said that during the main event they turned the crowd audio down a massive level. Reigns was being booed more than we thought. 

Wow. 

Also Vince is very high on Lana and has mega-plans for her.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 31, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Bryan Alvarez from F4W said that during the main event they turned the crowd audio down a massive level. Reigns was being booed more than we thought.
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Also Vince is very high on Lana and has mega-plans for her.



Vince loves his blondes and/or blue-eyed folk.


----------



## Kenju (Mar 31, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Bryan Alvarez from F4W said that during the main event they turned the crowd audio down a massive level. Reigns was being booed more than we thought.
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Also Vince is very high on Lana and has mega-plans for her.



If only she was a wrestler....


----------



## Shirker (Mar 31, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Bryan Alvarez from F4W said that *during the main event they turned the crowd audio down a massive level..*


*

You could've fooled me, because the boos seemed loud even from my little television screen.

They must've been boarderline deafening live. Poor Reigns. Dude's ruined and Vince continues to dig that grave by pulling bullshit.*


----------



## Kenju (Mar 31, 2015)

Shirker said:


> Don't do that. You'd be playing into Triple Haitches hands!



YOU(CLAP) 
PICK(CLAP)(CLAP)COTTON


----------



## Totitos (Mar 31, 2015)

Kenju said:


> Thats not what im talking about tho
> 
> I'm talking about some straight up unclassy stupid shit about sucking guy's dicks
> 
> But alright, theres this freedom of speech shit, so when the New Day unimpress, I'm gonna start chanting "You pick cotton!"



you'll need this


----------



## Shirker (Mar 31, 2015)

Nah, they'll just confiscate it.

Not because of the overtones or anything, but because it's too big and doesn't have Reigns's face on it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 31, 2015)

sheamus being back and tangling with Bryan and Dolph actually has me interested. as LONG  as they don't book him like a pussy

I want Brock vs Sheamus danmit!


----------



## Totitos (Mar 31, 2015)

He looks like a fist of the north star goon .


----------



## Shirker (Mar 31, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> sheamus being back and tangling with Bryan and Dolph actually has me interested. as LONG  as they don't book him like a pussy
> 
> I want Brock vs Sheamus danmit!



Shouldn't have to worry about that. For one, he actually beating up wrestlers this time around. For 2, some celebrity isn't here to throw championship opportunities at him for no reason, and for 3, nothing like the Nexus is around to fuck him. I'm looking forward to where his heeldom takes him.



Totitos said:


> He looks like a fist of the north star goon .



If he comes out decked in leather and brandishing a chainwhip, I will mark the fuck out.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 31, 2015)

more like a bad ass dwarf out of a dnd game


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 31, 2015)

Shirker said:


> Shouldn't have to worry about that. For one, he actually beating up wrestlers this time around. For 2, some celebrity isn't here to throw championship opportunities at him for no reason, and for 3, nothing like the Nexus is around to fuck him. I'm looking forward to where his heeldom takes him.



I agree with 1 and 2 but they are gonna feed him to reigns and orton (again) i already know it


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Mar 31, 2015)

Wow, Roman's new merch sure looks good


----------



## Lina Inverse (Mar 31, 2015)

Black Sabbath II said:


> Wow, Roman's new merch sure looks good





I want a Suplex City shirt


----------



## Shirker (Mar 31, 2015)

That sign better be a wrestling meme by tomorrow afternoon, or I'll lose the little faith I've had in this godforsaken fandom.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 31, 2015)

Kenju said:


> If only she was a wrestler....



She training to be one.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Mar 31, 2015)

Shirker said:


> That sign better be a wrestling meme by tomorrow afternoon, or I'll lose the little faith I've had in this godforsaken fandom.



Is this un-funny enough for you?


----------



## Shirker (Mar 31, 2015)

Needs more white pixels and aliasing.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 31, 2015)

trying to keep up with the Euro's at the bar this weekend


----------



## Kuya (Mar 31, 2015)

Kenju said:


> Bitch ass crowd is what



more like best crowd of the year


----------



## Cromer (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm guessing Smarkamania was a disappointment?


----------



## Kuya (Mar 31, 2015)

Worst part about Wrestlemania was that hot Santa Clara sun. I had a great view and location, but had to use my hand to shield the sun from my eyes till the past few matches. 

I'm pretty upset that it was still really bright out when Sting and Undertaker came out. Imagine Undertaker comes out and you can legit see the sun in the horizon. That sucked.

I had more fun at raw and prefer the arena over a stadium. I rewatched Wrestlemania and the open stadium made us sound way quieter on TV.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 31, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> So during the Divas match, the crowd chanted...
> 
> "You suck Uso" at Naomi, "You suck Tyson" at Natty, "You suck Cena" at Nikki, and "You suck Bryan" at Brie.



Crowd is trash.  

Fine line between random chants/booing the pushed face and offensive slurs. 



Shirker said:


> Nah, they'll just confiscate it.
> 
> Not because of the overtones or anything, but because it's too big and doesn't have Reigns's face on it.



And the scary uncomfortable thought of seeing a flaming cross sign with Roman's face wont ever leave my brain now. Thanks Shirker. 



Kuya said:


> trying to keep up with the Euro's at the bar this weekend



Hey. You don't need to kill yourself now.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 31, 2015)

Just watched the first 40 minutes of Smarkamania:

-BNB getting something right that a lot of heels forget - put over the faces with your words, make it seem more significant when you actually go over them.

-Holy shit, glorious heel Sheamus! Just needs some woad paint and he's set.

-Kalisto could be absolutely awesome if they book him right.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 31, 2015)

Yeah, I'm NOPING out of this Raw. What a shitshow it ended up being.

-The Man That Forgot His First Name. Mighty Mouse, running wild!
-BRAAAAAAAAAWK LESSSSSNAAAARRRR...is off til Summerslam.
-Dean Ambrose, twas nice imagining you as a credible main eventer. I'm not gonna be there for your big push, alas!
-Fuck this fucking crowd.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 31, 2015)

If you were a jimmy...you would've loved it.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 31, 2015)

Sauce said:


> If you were a jimmy...you would've loved it.


----------



## Aries (Mar 31, 2015)

Did wwe really expect having Reigns no sell manias ass kicking was gonna make fans like him? RIP Roman Reigns Potiential


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 31, 2015)

Fuck me for spreading the sickness.  Also, fuck Seth just because.
Link removed


			
				Z Schreiber said:
			
		

> Cali, NY, back to Cali and now back FL all within 48 hours


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 31, 2015)

*smiles as he reads between Kenju and Supes*



Zen-aku said:


> I want Brock vs Sheamus danmit!


HAHAHAHAHAHA, are you high?  Seamus entire job is to tangle with people smarks are interested in.  And waste their overness in a pitiable attempt to transfer it onto Seamus.  And he will be Orton boring in...2 weeks.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 31, 2015)

So let's talk Kalisto.  This guy has a future, how soon until WWE Fucks it?  And how shitty do you think his merch percentage will be?


----------



## Kuya (Mar 31, 2015)

the divas match was our bathroom break/beer run

the "you suck Cena/Bryan/Uso/Tyson" chants  at the Divas must have been sort of soft since we couldn't hear it at concessions

i remember us chanting Let's go Divas


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 31, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> So let's talk Kalisto.  This guy has a future, how soon until WWE Fucks it?  And how shitty do you think his merch percentage will be?



Get rid of the Botch Cara entrance. It's inane and a possible botch magnet. 

Hunico and him have a catchy chant and they'll get a reaction from both the jimmy and smark crowds. It'll be impressive as always see how WWE screw it up though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 31, 2015)

It's a shameful thing, lobster head
A careless with a mohawk hair
So wear your skin like some kind of dye 
Too many lice, too many lice
Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 31, 2015)

@Kuya I heard the crowd self regulated the "you suck X" chants after realizing WWE was giving divas a chance.  Your account supports that idea.



khris said:


> Get rid of the Botch Cara entrance. It's inane and a possible botch magnet.
> 
> Hunico and him have a catchy chant and they'll get a reaction from both the jimmy and smark crowds. It'll be impressive as always see how WWE screw it up though.



Seriously, that trampoline is just inviting distaster and mockery.  

The screw up comes if they ever break up the pair.  Can you really see Kalisto being even an IC champ?  I don't mind if they stick as a team, but bae...dat merchandising screwed Rey over the years.  We know Sin Cara won't be getting paid on merch.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 31, 2015)

The way Brock is being Booked he should get back the title and have a gauntlet match with the entire roster.

But seriously Sheamus would sign a lease for an overprice apartment in Suplex city if he ever face Dudebro


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 31, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> @Kuya I heard the crowd self regulated the "you suck X" chants after realizing WWE was giving divas a chance.  Your account supports that idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait...they were screwing Rey out of his merch pay? smh


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 31, 2015)

So....._King_ Ricochet is facing Nakamura at Revolution Pro Wrestling.  Do not go nuts, card is subject to change.  But oooooh snap

@SAF; I forget the details, but it boils down to comparing the percentage on merch sales that people like Cena, Trips, HBK, and Orton got vs many people, but with Rey it's even worse.  Those masks are not cheap, and over the years he sold tons.  Pretty sure he gets less of a percentage on merch than even say...Big Show.  

Still good money, but since the lucha is what makes that mask worth getting....


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 31, 2015)

So I'm guessing he's been on bad terms with WWE for years now but has been a slave to them due to his contract? I've heard WWE do this to a lot of old guys too back when they were wrestling.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 31, 2015)

Didn't hear about them doing this to other talent, but it could explain why VKM is so salty with Xtian.  And yes, this explains the past 3 or 4 years with Rey.  But it does Not explain him winning the tournament only to lose to Cena for a faux title.  But, I shouldn't recall that far back anyways.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 31, 2015)

Yeah think they screwed Bam Bam out of some merch thanks to the kliq. 

hmm wouldn't be surprised if Christian speaks up for himself and it pisses Vince off, added to the fact that Christian's face apparently doesn't give him a boner.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 31, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> The way Brock is being Booked he should get back the title and have a gauntlet match with the entire roster.
> 
> But seriously Sheamus would sign a lease for an overprice apartment in Suplex city if he ever face Dudebro



Still hopeful that the Dragon will be the one to slay the Beast. Hopefully at next year's Mania. 

Ideal situation would be: Rollins keeping the title till SummerSlam where Lesnar beats him -> Lesnar keeps it till Mania -> Bryan finally wins the Rumble -> and we have our David vs. Goliath dream match.

Rollins can be the chicken shit heel that cheats to win against Orton, Roman, Ambrose, and hell even give Ziggler a chance. And Lesnar can be the dominating tweener keeping his unpinned streak till Mania. I know having a full year of Heel/Tweener champions might make things stale, but the payoff would be huge. 

Cena and Bryan defending the midcard titles might help keep things fresh. 

Then again, I've been having a jimmy week. So I might just be daydreaming.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 31, 2015)

We've been through this for what 4 years? Mania and then raw after mania is Vince Eternal Tsukuyomi for the rest of the year.


Or in Ghost's case Vincekadabra used hypnosis


----------



## Ulti (Mar 31, 2015)

I think the injury Michael Cole has in storyline is the same one that killed el hijo del perro aguayo

If I'm right, really wwe?


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 31, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> *smiles as he reads between Kenju and Supes*
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHA, are you high?  Seamus entire job is to tangle with people smarks are interested in.  And waste their overness in a pitiable attempt to transfer it onto Seamus.  And he will be Orton boring in...2 weeks.



Sheamus had nothing but great matches all last year, he's the bad ass they wish reigns was.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 31, 2015)

Why do I feel a Sheamus and Reigns feud coming?


----------



## Totitos (Mar 31, 2015)

Being a Jimmy isn't always a bad thing 

[YOUTUBE]Khm7f5Q_xFc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2015)

my refund has buried my hopes and dreams just like WWE did to Dean


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 31, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> Sheamus had nothing but great matches all last year, he's the bad ass they wish reigns was.



Good matches but a boring ass character.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 31, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> Sheamus had nothing but great matches all last year, he's the bad ass they wish reigns was.



I'm sorry, did you just imply that his workrate got him over?


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 31, 2015)

Ulti said:


> I think the injury Michael Cole has in storyline is the same one that killed el hijo del perro aguayo
> 
> If I'm right, really wwe?



You are very correct.  They smelling themselves over a well recieved mania and thinking noone will notice.  How depressed are you to know they are probably correct.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 31, 2015)

Sheamus is boring to me.


----------



## Ulti (Mar 31, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> You are very correct.  They smelling themselves over a well recieved mania and thinking noone will notice.  How depressed are you to know they are probably correct.



"Did you know... Even our announcers are tougher than those flippy shit mexicans"



I bet when Kalisto got backstage Vince said "Great job Rey!" to him


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 31, 2015)

Well no more RAW till Summerslam, and Smackdown? haha, no.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 31, 2015)

Probably a good idea, Seto. Just gonna be an endless cycle of directionless crap until then and then after summer it will continue once again until the next year.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 31, 2015)

Just turn Roman heel already. The WWE really needs to learn how to ride the waves.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 31, 2015)

Ulti said:


> I think the injury Michael Cole has in storyline is the same one that killed el hijo del perro aguayo
> 
> If I'm right, really wwe?


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 31, 2015)

Gunners said:


> Just turn Roman heel already. The WWE really needs to learn how to ride the waves.



heh they weren't too happy with the wave that surrounded the ring yesterday.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 31, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> I'm sorry, did you just imply that his workrate got him over?



he was over just cause smarks hated him like every other face not named bryan, dosen't mean he wasn't over


----------



## Cromer (Mar 31, 2015)

Having voted out an incompetent president, I couldn't give a shit about WWE's inanity right now. 

Though there's a surprising number of jimmies here in Nigeria


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 31, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> he was over just cause smarks hated him like every other face not named bryan.



Pretty sure the internet likes Ziggler,Ambrose and Sandow too.

Sheamus has his fans but he never really connected to the audience like those guys have.

Not entirely his fault.


----------



## Ulti (Mar 31, 2015)

Sheamus was over but not to the point where it justified the push he got.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 31, 2015)

Ulti said:


> Sheamus was over but not to the point where it justified the push he got.



I think he was on the roster less than 2-3 months and got the world title. 

That had Nose written all over it.


----------



## Ulti (Mar 31, 2015)

They're gym buddies, I think that had something to do with it.

I mean I had no problem with it, I enjoy his in ring work, it wasn't like he was green or anything. Plus him beating Cena was a massive upset, problem was the way he was booked afterwards, it hurt him a lot.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 31, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Pretty sure the internet likes Ziggler,Ambrose and Sandow too.
> 
> Sheamus has his fans but he never really connected to the audience like those guys have.
> 
> Not entirely his fault.



"smark" is such an overused term these days...and yeah, those guys have been popular as well. Don't forget Cesaro and Rollins.


----------



## Ulti (Mar 31, 2015)

Yeah, I hate the term IWC too.

Everyone uses the internet these days so it's redundant.


----------



## Ae (Mar 31, 2015)

Taker x Sting? I'd ship it


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 31, 2015)

What's the most prestigious title in pro wrestling today? I have to give it to the IWGP Heavyweight Championship.


----------



## Totitos (Mar 31, 2015)

If there's one person I want sheamus to feud with, it's Hideo. The stiff fest that those two could produce.


----------



## Ulti (Mar 31, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> What's the most prestigious title in pro wrestling today? I have to give it to the IWGP Heavyweight Championship.



We talking in terms of kayfabe?



Totitos said:


> If there's one person I want sheamus to feud with, it's Hideo. The stiff fest that those two could produce.



I remember when Sheamus had a match with Tensai a few years back and they stiffed the shit out of each other. They were both bleeding and everything


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 31, 2015)

Ulti said:


> We talking in terms of kayfabe?



No, I mean in terms of 'image' as we as wrestling fans value them. It's tough to explain but, basically a title that has not been cheapened in bad angles or through having undeserving champions.


----------



## Ulti (Mar 31, 2015)

Well I'd say the ROH title? At least from what I can remember.

IWGP Championship imo suffered when Inoki developed that obsession with incorporating MMA into wrestling and hurt njpw a lot before he left.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 31, 2015)

Ah, well I would certainly rank that as one of the top 3 at least.

On another topic, the hate Renee Young gets is unreal. Are Ambrose fangirls really that bad and numerous?


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 31, 2015)

There are people who hate Renee "The Thirst" Young??


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 31, 2015)

[S-A-F];53250167 said:
			
		

> There are people who hate Renee "The Thirst" Young??



Ambrose fangirls.

AJ Lee is HATED by Punk fangirls.


----------



## Legend (Mar 31, 2015)

Anyone remember King Sheamus


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 31, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> I think he was on the roster less than 2-3 months and got the world title.
> 
> That had Nose written all over it.



Actually that was more Mr People Power himself John Laurinaitis in probability because it seemed Sheamus was more in his camp than the nose camp.  And back then Laurinaitis had a lot of push.



> Just turn Roman heel already. The WWE really needs to learn how to ride the waves.



Still trying how you can do that and keep a consistency in story telling.  He is going to want to kill Seth as much as any other and unless you turn Seth face (And with that also turn Orton AGAIN where he has 50% big show turns).  It isn't going to work in a story mode.  Unless you go something stupid like "Oh the shield were all in it together trying to kill each other just for show, just so Seth could be champion.".


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 31, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Ambrose fangirls.
> 
> AJ Lee is HATED by Punk fangirls.



That's their waffle house man and theirs alone.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 31, 2015)

I wish this Randy Savage DVD on the network stopped before the WCW days.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 31, 2015)

Pimp Savage was cool tho.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 31, 2015)

Sauce said:


> I wish this Randy Savage DVD on the network stopped before the WCW days.



Savage vs Flair feud in WCW was good shit.

When did you start watching wrestling?



			
				[S-A-F];53250850 said:
			
		

> Pimp Savage was cool tho.


----------



## Shozan (Mar 31, 2015)

stick this guy with or vs. Bray. They both need it

[YOUTUBE]A6TzIhmynYU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 31, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Savage vs Flair feud in WCW was good shit.
> 
> When did you start watching wrestling?



Dat Savage/DDP feud. NWO Savage was cool once he broke away from Hogan.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 31, 2015)

2 things:

1. C J Parker asked for a release from WWE. No more fucknuckle.

2. Revolution Pro Wrestling just pulled some wizard shit. Ricochet vs Swagsuke? ALL THE HYPE!!!!


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 31, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Taker x Sting? I'd ship it



Hope they agreed for a match at next years WM.

It can be a very memorable match like Hogan vs Rock WM18.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2015)

I'd like to see some Randy Savage NWO matches


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> Still trying how you can do that and keep a consistency in story telling.  He is going to want to kill Seth as much as any other and unless you turn Seth face (And with that also turn Orton AGAIN where he has 50% big show turns).  It isn't going to work in a story mode.  Unless you go something stupid like "Oh the shield were all in it together trying to kill each other just for show, just so Seth could be champion.".



Yeah, I keep seeing "Turn him heel, turn him heel" over and over again, and I generally agree with it, but the believable moment for it to happen passed recently, so now even if they WANTED to, there's nowhere to really do it right now.

Currently, they need to focus on not ass-raping his character on the weekly basis by doing ill-informed, stubborn shit, which is apparently really really hard, I guess. Seriously, If I didn't know any better, I'd almost guess that Vince is so pissed off that the crowd is slowly growing a distaste for Reigns, that he's opting to just destroy all his credibility together.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> he was over just cause smarks hated him like every other face not named bryan, dosen't mean he wasn't over







Masterrace said:


> Taker x Sting? I'd ship it



Double retirement match would be okay. Just keep DX and nWo out of it. 




Seto Kaiba said:


> What's the most prestigious title in pro wrestling today? I have to give it to the IWGP Heavyweight Championship.



The new WWE title after merging the titles isn't bad either tbh. Orton, Bryan, Cena, Lesnar, and Rollins via cash in aren't terrible choices. 

And every title change had an impact.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 1, 2015)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, I keep seeing "Turn him heel, turn him heel" over and over again, and I generally agree with it, but the believable moment for it to happen passed recently, so now even if they WANTED to, there's nowhere to really do it right now.
> 
> Currently, they need to focus on not ass-raping his character on the weekly basis by doing ill-informed, stubborn shit, which is apparently really really hard, I guess. Seriously, If I didn't know any better, I'd almost guess that Vince is so pissed off that the crowd is slowly growing a distaste for Reigns, that he's opting to just destroy all his credibility together.



Honestly the best time would have been his build up to the fight with Bryan.  Have Roman brutally beat down Daniel but in a way that protected his neck.  If afterwards asked why he went so far he could just reply with "I wanted to." Essentially have him come off as an asshole.  

During this time Brock already getting cheers could go tweener or face.



> Hope they agreed for a match at next years WM.
> 
> It can be a very memorable match like Hogan vs Rock WM18.



It could be but I don't think it will be.  Firstly Sting needs to take the Scorpion Death Lock out of his arsenal.  I know he can still go but he really can't do that move right anymore because of his wear and tear.  Also if WM at Taker's home state is to be his last (nothing in stone but would be a good place as any.) He should go out on his back like a professional (which i do not doubt he would) to someone that can do with the rub.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Smackdown Spoiler_ 




Rollins vs. Orton announced for ER

Not a huge Orton fan. But if they pull a match that's close to the quality of the Mania match; it could be good.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2015)

too bad Dean's in the toilet......literally


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 1, 2015)

khris said:


> *Spoiler*: _Smackdown Spoiler_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



They just need to top the RKO.  Though not sure if possible without Evan Bourne.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 1, 2015)

Kenju said:


> Ah yes many people actually enjoying something means they're delusional, totally not just someone else being a stick in the  mud. No one said the freaking company was changing, just that it was a really good and enjoyable overall show for a lot of people



 Because some people may actually take it that good things may be coming when it is not. And why do you take not enjoying a product for almost the whole year just to enjoy one(combined) or one and  a half good goodnight. I swear its like ya are New York Knicks fans. Or Cubs fan, or A fan of any Cleveland sports team.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 1, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Hope they agreed for a match at next years WM.
> 
> It can be a very memorable match like Hogan vs Rock WM18.



End of an era part 3.


----------



## Legend (Apr 1, 2015)

Damn I thought that Leo Kruger promo was real


----------



## Kuya (Apr 1, 2015)

Seth had the 2nd most popular merchandise this past weekend. At least that's what it looked like.


----------



## Ae (Apr 1, 2015)

Shows them setting up the ring
Pretty neat
[YOUTUBE]pqUOCizANn8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kenshinhimura (Apr 1, 2015)

How is Ambrose so over with the crowd , despite his shit booking.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> They just need to top the RKO.  Though not sure if possible without Evan Bourne.




*Spoiler*: __ 




Curbstomp off a ladder


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 1, 2015)

kenshinhimura said:


> How is Ambrose so over with the crowd , despite his shit booking.



Established indy cred.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 1, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Established indy cred.



Yup, pretty much...


----------



## Sauce (Apr 1, 2015)

This is also why no matter how pot-belly Owens is booked he will also always be over.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 1, 2015)

Austin had a fair amount of criticism for this year's Mania and the leadup to it.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 1, 2015)

Cromer said:


> 2 things:
> 
> 1. C J Parker asked for a release from WWE. No more fucknuckle.
> 
> 2. Revolution Pro Wrestling just pulled some wizard shit. Ricochet vs Swagsuke? ALL THE HYPE!!!!


>Googled CJ Parker
>Baywatch pops up


----------



## Cromer (Apr 1, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Established indy cred.


How many people watch anything not WWE?

Hell, I'm talking here and I've never watched a Jon Moxley match...oh wait, I've seen a comedy intergender match he had with Traci Brooks.

[YOUTUBE]3FJaWNabWYU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 1, 2015)

I watch TNA, and LU when I see it on TV.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 1, 2015)

Sauce said:


> End of an era part 3.



Yep.

Its gonna be very memorable, both men hitting their signature moves and some old school psychology/brawling.


----------



## Cromer (Apr 1, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> I watch TNA, and LU when I see it on TV.


And how many WWE fans are representative of that sort of viewing habit?


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 1, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> too bad Dean's in the toilet......literally


----------



## Sauce (Apr 1, 2015)

Dean could'e gotten into a feud with Rollins again but this time for the WWEWHC.

But, things didn't work out that way. His match with Cena pretty much crushed that. And also the IC match at WM.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 1, 2015)

Ambrose should feud with Rusev, imo.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2015)

kenshinhimura said:


> How is Ambrose so over with the crowd , despite his shit booking.



His match last night being one of the only 2 he's lost clean in the past 6 months might have something to do with it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2015)

Shirker said:


> His match last night being one of the only 2 he's lost clean in the past 6 months might have something to do with it.



Being a dumbass is considered a dirty win for the heel?  

Scrap the lunatic cringe gimmick. It's not putting Ambrose over. Since WWE are into blading again, give him the CZW Moxley character.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 1, 2015)

Big E clapping to forget about bad creative and ebay fans?  A shame you have to be a faux stalker with superstars to get glimpses into their character.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 1, 2015)

Cromer said:


> And how many WWE fans are representative of that sort of viewing habit?


No idea


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 1, 2015)

A lot more than anyone would have thought evidently. Seems to be a consistent trend for those with indy cred to be considerably popular with the crowd.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 1, 2015)

khris said:


> Since WWE are into blading again.



They're not.

Vince is pissed with Brock about all the color at Mania.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 1, 2015)

I think they'd building towards a triple threat match, with the shield, for the WWE title.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 1, 2015)

Vince pissed at Brock == oldest ryoma


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 1, 2015)

Charlotte & Sasha news.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 1, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> Still trying how you can do that and keep a consistency in story telling.  He is going to want to kill Seth as much as any other and unless you turn Seth face (And with that also turn Orton AGAIN where he has 50% big show turns).  It isn't going to work in a story mode.  Unless you go something stupid like "Oh the shield were all in it together trying to kill each other just for show, just so Seth could be champion.".



Easy, the next time Seth is picking on a Face wrestler. Have Reigns beat them both with a steel a chair. Have him acknowledge the boos and say he isn't there to make friends.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 1, 2015)

> "If you allow Divas to tell a story they can sell a pay-per-view," Brie added. "Stephanie McMahon and myself were in a storyline and a lot of people would say that our story is the one that sold SummerSlam.





Right, Brie, like People didnt care for Lesnar vs Cena....


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 1, 2015)

#givedivasChance


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 1, 2015)

Implying Steph could make anyone care about her without belittling people.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 1, 2015)

That Stephannie/Bella feud was the ratings killer of RAW.

It was always the segment that lost the most viewers.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 1, 2015)

I'll make you my bitch


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## SAFFF (Apr 1, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> #givedivasChance



Cant get a chance when you're wrestling the bellas.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 1, 2015)

> WWE officials asked several stars to cut their speeches short on Saturday night at the 2015 Hall of Fame ceremony, including Kevin Nash, Shawn Michaels and Ric Flair.
> 
> - Officials were not pleased with this year's ceremony overall as they felt the show ran way too long and it wasn't exciting enough. They were said to have loved The Bushwhackers speech, with the feeling it was a perfect mix of their characters and telling old stories. However, they were not happy with Madusa's use of adult language and some weren't happy with how she put over Eric Bischoff.
> 
> - Regarding Shawn Michaels, he tore up his prepared speech and was going off the cuff when he inducted Nash.* WWE officials weren't happy with Shawn's use of the words "strap" and "wrestler" in his speech.*



Kevin Dunn written all over it.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 1, 2015)

Soon the WWE will become the WSE (World Sports Entertainment) and any employee who mutters the word wrestling will be have their history and title reigns turned into the word vacant.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 1, 2015)

It wasn't going to be than exciting if Diesel is the headliner.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 1, 2015)

Vince himself has seem to developed an attitude that despises wrestling, which is disappointing. He used to be so forthwith about WWF being a wrestling company.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 1, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Vince himself has seem to developed an attitude that despises wrestling, which is disappointing. He used to be so forthwith about WWF being a wrestling company.



Vince never liked wrestling.

He made up the "Sports Entertainment" monicker back in the 80's when he took over the company when his father passed.

Hell Vince McMahon Sr. put Vince in the announcer table instead of booking because he felt his son didn't have passion for the wrestling business. 

He was right.

See World Bodybuilding Federation and XFL.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 1, 2015)

So Vince thinks he can compete with under armor with sports Gear and attire ?

I predict another 200 million loss in his bank account


----------



## Kuya (Apr 1, 2015)

Still mad that Neville has a purple cape


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 1, 2015)

Kuya said:


> Still mad that Neville has a purple cape



Be glad JBL wasn't there for his match.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 1, 2015)

[S-A-F];53258580 said:
			
		

> Be glad JBL wasn't there for his match.



Omg he would have destroyed him.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 1, 2015)

This guys' wearing a purple cape just like the BUNNY


----------



## Sauce (Apr 1, 2015)

Watching the early episodes of Nitro before all the fuckery started happening.

Savage vs. Luger .


----------



## teddy (Apr 1, 2015)

Heard saxton was ass on commentary the past raw. 


shame


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 1, 2015)

Kuya said:


> Omg he would have destroyed him.



BAH GAWD HE LOOKS LIKE MIGHTY MOUSE WITH THEM BIG OL EARS, COLE!



ted. said:


> Heard saxton was ass on commentary the past raw.
> 
> 
> shame



Dude had no emotion in his voice. He was talking like he was commentating golf


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 1, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]TpB2AQSxZEs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Legend (Apr 1, 2015)

Can I only watch the Paige Scenes


----------



## kenshinhimura (Apr 1, 2015)

Never understood the hate for Micheal cole as an commentator , i thought his  work was decent enough during the attitude era , when did he become such a polarizing figure in wwe.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 1, 2015)

No one ever really liked him. Not even when he was an interviewer. Well, atleast imo.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2015)

kenshinhimura said:


> Never understood the hate for Micheal cole as an commentator , i thought his  work was decent enough during the attitude era , when did he become such a polarizing figure in wwe.



When they made him replace JR on raw.  Anyone who took that spot was going to be hated outright unless they were from the best of the best for commentary.  Which Cole isn't.

As for nowadays, you can't really give a commentator a fair assessment.  They all have their roles to play while having Vince yell at them in their ears telling them what to say.  Hell there are clips where Cole outright thinks what he is being told to say is stupid (all this while off air but recorded).

[YOUTUBE]cmJgCO2JjBI[/YOUTUBE]

Pretty much seems like the commentators are fed up of being micro managed as well.  Just you know a job is a job. (Though I believe Foley actually walked out mid Smackdown because of Vince Micro Managing.)


----------



## Black Superman (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## Legend (Apr 2, 2015)

I loved Heyman on commentary in the early 2000s


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2015)

Legend said:


> I loved Heyman on commentary in the early 2000s



Too bad it only lasted 9 months then they brought back King but without all the heelish parts that made him actually decent back in the late 90s.

I still think Heenan and Monsoon was the best partnership.


----------



## Shozan (Apr 2, 2015)

Does someone know the show on the WWE Network where they talk about Steiner? Saw a couple of gifsets with Cesaro and Ambrose doing interview stuff about Big Poppa Pump and I will love to see that one.


----------



## Legend (Apr 2, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> Too bad it only lasted 9 months then they brought back King but without all the heelish parts that made him actually decent back in the late 90s.


Yeah i remember that. It was after the feud with Tazz.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> [YOUTUBE]TpB2AQSxZEs[/YOUTUBE]



Totally watching that. I think the only WWE Studios movies I've seen were the See No Evil movies.


----------



## teddy (Apr 2, 2015)

> Dave Meltzer reports in the Wrestling Observer Newsletter that Rollins was only informed of plans when The Rock segment was going on. He was then taken into a room with Roman Reigns, Brock Lesnar, Paul Heyman and producer Michael Hayes. They worked out the new finish to the main event but otherwise kept the structure of the original match that had been designed for Lesnar and Reigns.





> "Several members of the legendary Anoa'i family were very angry at the finish to the main event of WrestleMania 31 as plans were changed and Roman Reigns did not end up with the WWE World Heavyweight Title.
> 
> Reigns' father, WWE Legend Sika, was said to be "looking to start a war" he was so upset. One WWE source commented to The Wrestling Observer Newsletter:
> 
> ...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 2, 2015)

Ohhhh so it was Plan B! I had a feeling...


----------



## Sauce (Apr 2, 2015)

Maybe they finally realized that Reigns really was not_ ready._


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2015)

Medical Update from Brock Lesnar's Rampage.


----------



## Totitos (Apr 2, 2015)

ted. said:


>



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 2, 2015)

Speaking of the Ano'ai, Camacho is in TNA?


----------



## teddy (Apr 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]DsTC8FJppJU[/YOUTUBE]


silly bryan. having the gall to actually propose a cross-promotion event


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 2, 2015)

ted. said:


>



Usos were ready to start a war too.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 2, 2015)

Camacho isn't Samoan. He's Tongan.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 2, 2015)

ted. said:


> silly bryan. having the gall to actually propose a cross-promotion event



Well, WWE is going to Japan this summer.


----------



## Ulti (Apr 2, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Ohhhh so it was Plan B! I had a feeling...



[YOUTUBE]5lA1UEplzew[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cromer (Apr 2, 2015)

Bryan v Nakamura, 30 minute broadway, ostensibly a unification match...


Never gonna happen


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2015)

Maryse looks great at the WWE HoF


Lita looking fine too


The Hogans


LayCool Reunion


Paige & some dude


----------



## Shozan (Apr 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]uUSTH1Vidok[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 2, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> Maryse looks great at the WWE HoF
> 
> 
> Lita looking fine too
> ...



The dude Paige is with is the same one that wanted to break up with her because all she wanted was to bang and hangout.


----------



## teddy (Apr 2, 2015)

Reality tv a shit?


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 2, 2015)

McCool looks like Steph.  Take that as you want


----------



## teddy (Apr 2, 2015)

> The Invasion Attack show on 4/5 has sold out Sumo Hall in advance, making it the fastest non-G-1 or non-special show to sell out the arena in more than a decade. That speaks volumes because none of the big three (Hiroshi Tanahashi, Kazuchika Okada or Shinsuke Nakamura) were in the main event, which is A.J. Styles vs. Kota Ibushi for the IWGP title. And it’s not all that loaded of a show.



the rise of ibushi


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The dude Paige is with is the same one that wanted to break up with her because all she wanted was to bang and hangout.



Is he mad?


----------



## Legend (Apr 2, 2015)

Fuck that Guy.


----------



## Kenju (Apr 2, 2015)

Paige....has...a...man?


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 2, 2015)

Probably some actor they made her bf on Total Divas.


----------



## Totitos (Apr 2, 2015)

ted. said:


> Reality tv a shit?


Styles will never 2sweet you 


ted. said:


> the rise of ibushi



The possibility of Kota holding the IWGP and KO-D Openweight at the same time.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2015)

Smackdown time.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2015)

Orton actually over?


----------



## Kenju (Apr 2, 2015)

NAOMI USED A REAL FINISHER


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Apr 2, 2015)

Did they really have Dean pee in Kane's office like Jericho did with Regal? I only heard someone mention the segment but that's pretty weak if true. Writers aren't even trying to come up with new shit any more.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 2, 2015)

Disorder said:


> Did they really have Dean pee in Kane's office like Jericho did with Regal? I only heard someone mention the segment but that's pretty weak if true. Writers aren't even trying to come up with new shit any more.



They never do now, they just recycle stuff at this point.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2015)

Cena/Rusev 2 Here we go. I think.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2015)

BTW Lana looks exceptionally ravishing tonight.

Shut tup


----------



## Kenju (Apr 2, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> Cena/Rusev 2 Here we go. I think.



next  time would be the 3rd time


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2015)

PTP shooting on New Day


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2015)

Sheamus with new music.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2015)

Since it is commercial time

Enjoy some Kelly Kelly


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2015)

Diva Search is back


----------



## Cromer (Apr 2, 2015)

Agmaster, you mentioned Breakfast Club elsewhere, gonna ask here. What is it?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2015)

Sheamus, don't be a bully, Be a Star.


----------



## Kenju (Apr 2, 2015)

Damn this match is awesome


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2015)

Bryan busted open.


----------



## Kenju (Apr 2, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> Bryan busted open.



Needed those stitches


----------



## Kuya (Apr 2, 2015)

ted. said:


>



is it common for them to change the main event like 45 before it starts? especially at a Wrestlemania.

i would have thought they rehearse for at least a week.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 2, 2015)

even the peanut gallery has to admit shemaus's new theme is the shit


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2015)

So since I can't watch smackdown for some reason, went on the network and now watching Austin destroy booker T at a supermarket.  I miss Austin on TV


----------



## Sauce (Apr 2, 2015)

I love that super market scene. Typical Smackdown back in the day. Great times.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 3, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> PTP shooting on New Day



Miss SD but glad this was posted up from it.

[YOUTUBE]MN0kfxDZqik[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ulti (Apr 3, 2015)

Kuya said:


> is it common for them to change the main event like 45 before it starts? especially at a Wrestlemania.
> 
> i would have thought they rehearse for at least a week.



Knowing Vince it is probably constantly being rewritten. But I also think they would have multiple endings planned out anyway.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2015)

PlacidSanity said:


> Miss SD but glad this was posted up from it.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]MN0kfxDZqik[/YOUTUBE]



Glad New Day is getting buried. Get that shit outta here. PTP always had amazing chemistry. Glad they're getting re-pushed.



Kenju said:


> Needed those stitches



Wrestling Messiah


----------



## Sauce (Apr 3, 2015)

WWE presents Masters of the Mic during WWE Network commercial

* is a John Cena segment *


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 3, 2015)

Cromer said:


> Agmaster, you mentioned Breakfast Club elsewhere, gonna ask here. What is it?



Never formally mentioned, the breakfast club was a name given to the creme de la creme of WWE post reign of terror and pre nexus.  Consisting of Cena, Orton, Trips, and whomever they deemed worthy *seamus...*, for a number of years any roster member that was not part of the club had no credibility in title matches.  Also, that merch percentage thing I allude to likely is related to the "mentoring" that club members help others with.


----------



## Black Superman (Apr 3, 2015)

I hope this New Day/PTP feud leads into a work where they're really colluding the whole time and turns into  a new sable, but I doubt creative is that creative about black talent.


Ima need Farooq or Henry to come put a stop to this to focus on the REAL enemy...


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 3, 2015)

Sauce said:


> WWE presents Masters of the Mic during WWE Network commercial
> 
> * is a John Cena segment *



Are you actually surprised?

The Network is mostly WWE propaganda.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 3, 2015)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> I hope this New Day/PTP feud leads into a work where they're really colluding the whole time and turns into  a new sable, but I doubt creative is that creative about black talent.
> 
> 
> Ima need Farooq or Henry to come put a stop to this to focus on the REAL enemy...



When Booker goes "women hate each other" do you think it inspired Vince?


----------



## Kenju (Apr 3, 2015)

Nakamura accepting Bryan's challenge


----------



## Cromer (Apr 3, 2015)

Kenju said:


> Nakamura accepting Bryan's challenge



"Is the WWE fucking going over?"


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 3, 2015)

Speaking of PTP and ND, apparently they are making jokes about colleges on twitter.  I'm impressed noone has mentioned chicken or watermelon yet.





Cromer said:


> "Is the WWE fucking going over?"



I gasp, like it's a horror movie.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2015)

Kenju said:


> Nakamura accepting Bryan's challenge



I see the nose doing it. But Vince is a completely different story. 

He'd probably go: Why are we bringing back Tajiri?


----------



## teddy (Apr 3, 2015)

Kenju said:


> Nakamura accepting Bryan's challenge



I'm like...so erect for something that'll never happen


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 3, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Are you actually surprised?
> 
> The Network is mostly WWE propaganda.



Yeah really they couldn't help but make WCW look like a bunch of clueless fucks during the Monday Night War show. Even though WCW was doing the right things for a while when WWF kept doing corny shit in 96-97.

I mean The Patriot?? 



PlacidSanity said:


> Miss SD but glad this was posted up from it.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]MN0kfxDZqik[/YOUTUBE]



PTP easily the superior team. New Day is just embarrassing to watch.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 3, 2015)

Source: 


> AJ Lee (April Mendez) has decided to retire from in-ring competition with WWE. We wish AJ the very best.



Why AJ, why?!


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 3, 2015)

Hmm. This was inevitable.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 3, 2015)

Don't blame her.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## Kenju (Apr 3, 2015)

Just when things seemed to be picking up in the Divas Division...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 3, 2015)

Wow, that's very sad to hear of her retirement.     Now watch the WWE creative have the Bellas cutting a promo shitting on her on last time for the heat.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Apr 3, 2015)

Back from my WM/California trip. So much fun. Spent way too much money and I'm kicking myself for not knowing about the San Jose NXT show until after it happened, but I'd do it all over again. And I will, next year, in Texas for 32.

Just watched Raw for the first time on TV, and a lot of the chants are unintelligible on TV. WWE really seemed to turn the acoustics down and tried tuning us out. If we sounded quieter than other WM crowds, let me tell you, firsthand, that that building was as live and vociferous as the other post-WM Raw crowds of recent years. That six man tag match in particular had any- and everything chanted at it.

Every time Lesnar (who was the biggest babyface on that show) was shown F5-ing Cole, the crowd popped huge. Literally, every time. We also chanted "Thank you Lesnar!" because of it. We also appreciated that Bryan/Ziggler match, and we were chanting nothing but positive things at it, including, unbelievably, a "Daniel Ziggler" chant after so many dueling ones.

There was self-censorship with CM Punk chants. When one section tried starting one, the rest of the crowd would boo it away. "You suck Cena," "You suck Bryan," "You suck Tyson," and "You suck Uso" made its way to the Divas matches, aimed at Nikki (who got it the loudest), Brie, Natalya, and Naomi respectively. I mostly didn't chant it, as it was disrespectful, and there was a mother and two kids right in front of me. Crowd seemed to feel bad, then started chanting positive things during the match, and we got into it at the end.

NXT was super over the entire evening. That was chanted a lot, but apparently only made it on TV once? That six man match saw us chanting Ole ole ole, Sami Zayn, Kevin Owens (not Randy Orton like Lawler said), Hideo, Breeze is gorgeous, How you doin, etc. No one cared for the match. When Big Show got tagged in, I started the Please Retire chant in my section, which got picked up by some other dudes in my section, then carried to the entire arena. And it made it to TV! Sweet!

Going to WM32. Can't wait.

/Random thoughts.


----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2015)

So thats why Paige said thank you


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 3, 2015)

AJ wasn't ever going to surpass the Total Divas clique anyway.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Apr 3, 2015)

Bon voyage, AJ. I'll miss her. Women's future is very bright with the NXT girls though.


----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2015)

Punk you lucky SOB


----------



## Kuya (Apr 3, 2015)

Noooo AJ


----------



## Sauce (Apr 3, 2015)

That's why she and Paige went over. Fine, I can understand that.

Furthermore, she's done everything there is to do in WWE. She's the Trish and Lita of the current era. Hall of Fame inductee for sure.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 3, 2015)

FitzChivalry said:


> Back from my WM/California trip. So much fun. Spent way too much money and I'm kicking myself for not knowing about the San Jose NXT show until after it happened, but I'd do it all over again. And I will, next year, in Texas for 32.
> 
> Just watched Raw for the first time on TV, and a lot of the chants are unintelligible on TV. WWE really seemed to turn the acoustics down and tried tuning us out. If we sounded quieter than other WM crowds, let me tell you, firsthand, that that building was as live and vociferous as the other post-WM Raw crowds of recent years. That six man tag match in particular had any- and everything chanted at it.
> 
> ...



Those fuckers turned the volume down on us by a HUGE margin. You can tell in the 6-team tag match that all of them, except Ryback, were visibly shaken by the atmosphere.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 3, 2015)

She had a much better career than she expected at this point considering how long she's been in the WWE. Don't blame her for retiring and going to do something else.

WWE isn't really a place to be if you love wrestling, it's just too sterile and she has to deal with a ton of poltiics due to her husband and the total divas thing. She got paid and got a great run, might as well take a hiatus.


----------



## Cromer (Apr 3, 2015)

Huh. Can't honestly say that I'm surprised.






Brandon Heat said:


>


Didn't even know this happened, mentally phased out when AJ had the Black Widow locked in.


----------



## Kenju (Apr 3, 2015)

I did think it was weird how huggy and emotional AJ and Paige were in that tag match


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 3, 2015)

Honestly AJ's done pretty much everything there is to do for a woman in WWE.

I never liked the term Diva.

Charlotte should have already been called up and squashed Carmella Bing Jr. for the belt.

I knew the end was near when she put over Paige and the NXT divas over in her Slammy speech.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 3, 2015)

I hope you guys will be just as said when Nikki retires.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 3, 2015)

Hopefully AJ goes into acting.

I hope she doesn't go into MMA


----------



## Sauce (Apr 3, 2015)

I was just thinking of the mma thing. I would love to see April get her ass kicked.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 3, 2015)

Who said AJ had any interest in getting into MMA?

Only Natalya would have some credibility to try MMA since she trains with Rousey as one of the Four Horsewomen.

She probably wants to start having babies with Phil Brooks. 

Lucky bitch.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 3, 2015)

I really didnt see it coming.

I bet AJ would go to ROH, NJPW, GFW or TNA.

Why would AJ go to UFC? To get her ass kicked by Ronda? lol...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 3, 2015)

Sauce said:


> I hope you guys will be just as said when Nikki retires.



No.         .


----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2015)

Sauce said:


> I hope you guys will be just as said when Nikki retires.



Ill throw a party


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 3, 2015)

Sauce said:


> I hope you guys will be just as said when Nikki retires.



The sooner that wannabe Kardashsian drops the belt the better.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 3, 2015)

Sauce said:


> That's why she and Paige went over. Fine, I can understand that.



No. 




Sauce said:


> I hope you guys will be just as said when Nikki retires.



Hell no.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2015)

Sucks about AJ. She still had a couple of good years in her. 

Sucks that we'll never get to see AJ vs. Sasha Banks, AJ vs. Charlotte, and AJ vs. Becky Lynch on a grande stage. 



So touching


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Apr 3, 2015)

I always thought AJ was overrated and annoying but she did put Paige over so I thank her for that.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 3, 2015)

She's 27 so she probably doesn't wanting injuries to stack up.

Nothing wrong with retiring early before your body breaks down.


----------



## Ulti (Apr 3, 2015)

I like how they didn't call her April Brooks


----------



## Totitos (Apr 3, 2015)

Best of luck indian boy.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 3, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Why would AJ go to UFC? To get her ass kicked by Ronda? lol...



She followed Punk's footsteps into retirement. Also, Ronda is way heavier than AJ so they would be in a different weight class.

I don't think she's going to MMA, just a thought.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 3, 2015)

Ulti said:


> I like how they didn't call her April Brooks



Oh, fuck. No selling Punk to the ultimate level.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 3, 2015)

AJ would never do MMA. She's not as egotistical or stupid as Punk.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Apr 3, 2015)

I don't care much for AJ. I often found her considerably overrated, but she's definitely one of the better wrestlers among the women and actually had a recognisable _personality_. 

She was too outspoken to last. She openly questioned Stephanie, her husband is at odds with the company, she's dissatisfied with how women are portrayed, etc. Plus she's a three-time Champion, her first reign being the longest in the title's history (but how long until WWE top it out of spite?) so what more has she left to do?

Also, if reports are to be believed, she was away most recently due to possible neck trouble, so....

Honestly though? Since she returned from dropping the title to Paige after Wrestlemania 30 she hasn't been the same performer.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 3, 2015)

On the next episode of Colt Cabana

CM Punk: "Nikki Bella took 22 years of AJ Lee's life"


----------



## Kuya (Apr 3, 2015)

AJ carried the division, she isn't overrated.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 3, 2015)

Legit. There were times when the Diva's division was unbearable to watch without AJ.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 3, 2015)

> #ThankYouAJ


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 3, 2015)

Yeah, but that was before Paige started to get over/pre heel turn.

AJ as a wrestler was better than Trish, and Lita.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2015)

Basically she will be missed.  Until Paige came up AJ basically carried the women's division.  But since then many of the others have upped their game but still I think Her and Paige are above the rest.

Paige simply because she's been wrestling (sorry sports entertaining.) since she was in her early teens.  If some of the NXT women come up soon and actually get the spotlight they deserve though this could be a good division to watch.  Just as long as the Bellas finally get pushed from the spotlight. (Well since they're with Bryan and Cena that won't happen they'll go when they're ready)

To AJ all I have to say is good bye and thanks for all the memories.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 3, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Yeah, but that was before Paige started to get over/pre heel turn.
> 
> AJ as a wrestler was better than Trish, and Lita.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 3, 2015)

Sauce said:


>



Also helped Nikki improve in the ring(besides Cenas sharing his talent to her), and Why cant Bryan share his to Brie? .

The Bellas need to break up, Nikki is the HBK of the group while Brie is Janetty

And I had no idea Gail was one of the people that trained AJ(along with Jay Lethal)....


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 3, 2015)

> The Wrestling Observer reports that the recently returning WWE Superstar Sheamus could be in the doghouse. Per the report, Sheamus received some criticism and heat backstage this week for working recklessly in his match against Daniel Bryan at this week?s TV tapings.
> During the course of the match, Bryan was busted open and needed seven stitches to close the cut. Going by some of the other broadcasts of the show that have already aired this week, a little blood was visible during the match.



, he is gonna get future endeavored.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 3, 2015)

Sheamus already botching


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## Kenju (Apr 3, 2015)

its bad they had that fuck up because Sheamus and Bryan had a really good match. That shit was vicious,


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 3, 2015)

Bryan's stupid ass busted himself open with headbutts


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 3, 2015)

Was just 4 days ago when she tweeted this

_You guys, I'm 2-0 at Wrestlemania. I'm pretty much going after Taker's streak. pic.twitter.com/RsSdsx1YJg
    — A.J. (@WWEAJLee) March 30, 2015_

AJ Lee > Undertaker


----------



## teddy (Apr 4, 2015)

AJ was never my cup of tea, but she was decent enough in the ring, had a personality, and she was over/relevant. more than can be said for most of the wwe's women's division

like some others implied this was inevitable as recent months have shown she clearly isn't as into the business as she was before. hell i still remember the glimpses of her match with summer rae when she was running the ropes k2 style


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 4, 2015)

Damn guess she lost her passion for it.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 4, 2015)

I swear it all started going down hill when she associated herself with Phil Brooks...


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 4, 2015)

Her in-ring work wasn't she same when she came back from injury, IMO.

She probably felt the same way.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Apr 4, 2015)

Kuya said:


> Those fuckers turned the volume down on us by a HUGE margin. You can tell in the 6-team tag match that all of them, except Ryback, were visibly shaken by the atmosphere.



Absolutely. They basically quit on the match, haha. What a dumb idea for them, WWE,  to book a six man tag featuring two guys nobody wants wrestling anymore (Kane, Big Show), and the public enemy number one right now, Roman Reigns, who was not only in the match, but winning it at the end? Of course boos were gonna rain down. 

Ah, well. More good came from this Raw than bad, and I'll probably only be able to say that three or four more times for the rest of the year.

Also, as a side note, I'm thinking I'll write down every chant we do next year, because gems are definitely being lost. Our "We don't live here!" chant at Lilian Garcia when she thanked San Jose and offered us a pre-sale code for the August 3 return was hilarious.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2015)

I thought Sheamus was always super safe in the ring. I haven't seen the match. Maybe it was a botch. Doubt it was recklessness by Sheamus. Can someone confirm?


----------



## Cromer (Apr 4, 2015)

Sheamus usually works very stiff though. Part of why he and Cesaro's mini feud last year was so good. 

Haven't watched the match though, so I don't if it was him being sloppy or what.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 4, 2015)

FitzChivalry said:


> Absolutely. They basically quit on the match, haha. What a dumb idea for them, WWE,  to book a six man tag featuring two guys nobody wants wrestling anymore (Kane, Big Show), and the public enemy number one right now, Roman Reigns, who was not only in the match, but winning it at the end? Of course boos were gonna rain down.
> 
> Ah, well. More good came from this Raw than bad, and I'll probably only be able to say that three or four more times for the rest of the year.
> 
> Also, as a side note, I'm thinking I'll write down every chant we do next year, because gems are definitely being lost. Our "We don't live here!" chant at Lilian Garcia when she thanked San Jose and offered us a pre-sale code for the August 3 return was hilarious.



 shit where were you guys the entire last year? needed something like a crowd like that to make RAW tolerable.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 4, 2015)

khris said:


> I thought Sheamus was always super safe in the ring. I haven't seen the match. Maybe it was a botch. Doubt it was recklessness by Sheamus. Can someone confirm?



Sheamus didn't do anything. That report is pretty much bullshit. Bryan split open his own head doing headbutts.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 4, 2015)

I think it was when Sheamus threw him out of the ring and Bryan landed his head o the corner of he announce table


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 4, 2015)

Maybe AJ Lee will go to TNA? AJ/Mickie feud would be spectacular. Psycho vs Psycho


----------



## kenshinhimura (Apr 4, 2015)

Just watched  Undertaker vs bray  , damn how big is taker , bray looked like a kid in front of him.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 4, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> Maybe AJ Lee will go to TNA? AJ/Mickie feud would be spectacular. Psycho vs Psycho



Give her at least the same paycheck Garrett Bischoff was getting(he got released yesterday)

IIRC his paycheck was like what a TNA main eventer gets.(Thanks Eazy E).


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 4, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> I think it was when Sheamus threw him out of the ring and Bryan landed his head o the corner of he announce table



He landed between the tables and his head never hit anything. In fact, he landed on his hands and knees.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 4, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> He landed between the tables and his head never hit anything. In fact, he landed on his hands and knees.






Click that please.


----------



## teddy (Apr 4, 2015)

...you just proved ghost was correct. pause the vid and look at it carefully, bryan's head didn't hit the corner of anything


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 4, 2015)

Hrm, I finally re upped my NJPW World.  So...PPV tonight?


----------



## teddy (Apr 4, 2015)

Invasion Attack isn't till tomorrow tho


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 4, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> Click that please.



Thank you for showing that I was absolutely correct.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 4, 2015)

Eh?  So...7 am?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 4, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Legit. There were times when the Diva's division was unbearable to watch without AJ.



It was unbearable to watch *with* her, too.

Good on her to get out before her body gets wrecked, but I won't miss her one bit. Average wrestler, a character/personality that killed literally 95% of her feuds dead(go back and watch the matches, they are absolutely HEATLESS until the finish), and a decidedly overrated promo. Her long title reign all but killed the division since the only two contenders(Natty and Kaitlyn) were constantly made to look like chumps. And while not her fault, the bookers refusing to pull the trigger on Naomi when she started getting over before Aksana busted up her eye socket just meant her long, division-killing title reign was going to continue.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 4, 2015)

It wasnt AJs fault her feud vs Total Divas was heavily one-sided, and that Page pre heel turn was being a flop.



> Sheamus responded to reports of him working "reckless" against Daniel Bryan on this week's SmackDown. He wrote on his Twitter:
> 
> "Reckless? Ha Ha... Your idols are spoiled lily livered runts. #AreYouNotEntertained"



His heel character seems similar to 2014 Batista.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 4, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> It wasnt AJs fault her feud vs Total Divas was heavily one-sided, and that Page pre heel turn was being a flop.
> 
> 
> 
> His heel character seems similar to 2014 Batista.




I think he is referring to before the Total Diva feud era. 

Back when AJ had the GM gimmick and all of her live triangle stuff a bit before that - it really wasn't that good, it was just better than what you would expect from a diva.

AJ Lee is a solid wrestler, but she's not a great one by any means. She is a big fish in a small pond.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2015)

Knew Sheamus was a safe worker. As much as we bag on the guy, his in-ring work is actually good. 

Bryan needs to ease up on those headbutts tho.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 4, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Thank you for showing that I was absolutely correct.


"Head bounced off the announce table"


----------



## teddy (Apr 4, 2015)

This trolling


----------



## Kenju (Apr 4, 2015)

Gonna miss AJ, she pretty much helped saved the Divas Division.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 4, 2015)

The divas division is saved?


----------



## Kenju (Apr 4, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> The divas division is saved?



I mean from the hell it used to be


----------



## Sauce (Apr 4, 2015)

Diva's division won't be saved until HHH is in charge. I can't fucking remember the last time a Diva was given a chance to talk in the middle of the ring for an actual, meaningful segment.

All there feuds feel so fucking petty because of that.


----------



## Chausie (Apr 4, 2015)

so mania just happened and therefore i'm back to watching wrestling properly, instead of just checking out NXT every once in a while

and i kinda regret not watching it more, cause stardust seems like so much fun, cody rhodes always goes all out with his gimmicks

and it's nice to see seamus as a heel again, it's so much more entertaining.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 4, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Diva's division won't be saved until HHH is in charge. I can't fucking remember the last time a Diva was given a chance to talk in the middle of the ring for an actual, meaningful segment.
> 
> All there feuds feel so fucking petty because of that.



The ones from your set?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2015)

- As noted, WWE officials have commissioned artwork for a new United States Title design to be created. One source reports this was done at Cena's request but that hasn't be confirmed yet.

spinner belt making a comeback


----------



## Sauce (Apr 4, 2015)

All hail the spinner.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 4, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> The ones from your set?



My set has literally nothing to with what I just said.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 4, 2015)

Kenju said:


> I mean from the hell it used to be



The hell that she was kinda responsible for? She was a terrible champion and it was made worse because she held the title for almost a year.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 4, 2015)

Sauce said:


> My set has literally nothing to with what I just said.



The Bellas have been given fair amount of mic time even before #GiveDivasaChance


----------



## Kenju (Apr 4, 2015)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> The hell that she was kinda responsible for? She was a terrible champion and it was made worse because she held the title for almost a year.



Ah yeah I guess the ones before were so much better, but im not talking about that. Did she kill your cat or some shit?  I'm talking about the eyes and importance she gained that was above the other Divas. This was an actual female wrestler that could actually be taken seriously during that feud between Bryan and Punk. She wasn't doing any of that pillow fight shit or a model. She was being the role model of what a female wrestler should of been. Just standing out the way she did while being the face of the division helped shed a different light

Of course tho, Im saying she helped not that she wa the only one, or that its been a complete overhaul


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 4, 2015)

Kenju said:


> Ah yeah I guess the ones before were so much better, but im not talking about that.



"So much better?" No. Worse than then because she completely buried the rest of the women in that stupid promo? Yes.




> I'm talking about the eyes and importance she gained that was above the other Divas.



By absolutely burying the rest of her competition. What she did in that promo goes against everything you're supposed to be taught when cutting promos on opponents.




> This was an actual female wrestler that could actually be taken seriously during that feud between Bryan and Punk.




She was being treated like a trophy to be won by one guy who clearly didn't give a shit and a guy who was doing it because of his self-delusional heel-ness at the time. At what point was she supposed to be taken seriously?




> She wasn't doing any of that pillow fight shit or a model.



She was giggly wallpaper until they made her go "crazy" and then Vince handed her RAW GM duties "just because."




> She was being the role model of what a female wrestler should of been.



So, if you're considered cute enough and act like an idiot, some old creeper will swoop in and hire you into a position of authority just because? Some role model.




> Just standing out the way she did while being the face of the division helped shed a different light



Yeah, it's not like she didn't go out and cut one of the more awful promos ever that internet fans ate up because IT'SA SHOOT, BROTHER~!. Fuck that noise. She may not be responsible for how the bookers made everyone else look like chumps when it came responding back, but she's absolutely to blame for all the crap promos and bad matches she had as champion when no one actually get any sort of heat on her.



> Of course tho, Im saying she helped not that she wa the only one, or that its been a complete overhaul



The only time she "helped" was when she jobbed to Paige and went away.


----------



## Kenju (Apr 4, 2015)

But she was taken seriously because she took advantage of both Punk and Bryan in that. It may have seemed like it was a trophy but that was a point, because she was the one that played them. People sympathized for her because she was being treated like shit. And in the end she came out dominant amongst those two top guys. It wasn't her being used, she used them. She was playin guys and actually being in a important roll than what can be said for most of the other women
Follow suit, she became the most over Diva, and brought more attention.
And even recently with the #GiveDivasAChance trend, it probably wouldn't have gotten much notice had AJ not called out Steph. Word is that it lit a fire under WWE's ass to give a different approach to the division, but can't say much on that since only a bit of change has been shown.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2015)

Kinda hard putting over the divas division at the time. They had a chance with Kaitlyn but I doubt WWE gave any fucks.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 4, 2015)

khris said:


> Kinda hard putting over the divas division at the time. They had a chance with Kaitlyn but I doubt WWE gave any fucks.



Fuck, I loved Kaitlyn. Too bad she had to leave so soon.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 4, 2015)

They didn't run with Kaitlyn because they thought she was too thick and would give little jimmies a jump start through puberty.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 4, 2015)

khris said:


> Kinda hard putting over the divas division at the time. They had a chance with Kaitlyn but I doubt WWE gave any fucks.



Just let them wrestle or wrestle a style different from what crowd have seen.

Back in the 2000s when the divas division was at its all time worst shape, Lita pretty much revived it, by bringing high-flying style to the division and a look different from the typical diva.


----------



## Cromer (Apr 4, 2015)

Who's gonna be watching Invasion Attack? Gonna resub NJPWorld for the purpose.


----------



## Kenju (Apr 4, 2015)

Cromer said:


> Who's gonna be watching Invasion Attack? Gonna resub NJPWorld for the purpose.



I will, what time does it come on?


----------



## Cromer (Apr 4, 2015)

Kenju said:


> I will, what time does it come on?



New Japan stuff live, for me usually starts around 7:00 GMT. You'll have to convert that for yourself.


----------



## Totitos (Apr 4, 2015)

I'm ready for Styles and Ibushi to pull out the first ever 5.5 stars match(no misawa, no tokyo domu).


----------



## Legend (Apr 4, 2015)

minus 5 stars


----------



## Kuya (Apr 5, 2015)

I wonder what WWE is gonna do with Heyman


----------



## Cromer (Apr 5, 2015)

NJPWWorld giving anyone else problems?


----------



## Cromer (Apr 5, 2015)

RICE. AND. BEANS. 


I love this promo


----------



## Kuya (Apr 5, 2015)

she likes it from the back


----------



## Cromer (Apr 5, 2015)

This main event. 


This main event. 



THIS FUCKING MAIN EVENT


----------



## Cromer (Apr 5, 2015)

Also, Kenny Omega might just be the best thing in pro wrestling right now.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 5, 2015)

I just woke up and dunno what Cromer is talking about.  But I am watching something NJPW from 4/2.  Time Splitters and Taguchi are tagging.


----------



## Cromer (Apr 5, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> I just woke up and dunno what Cromer is talking about.  But I am watching something NJPW from 4/2.  Time Splitters and Taguchi are tagging.



Forget that Road to Invasion Attack and just watch Invasion Attack, featuring Ishii, Golden Star, The Cleaner, and Maria's AssTM


----------



## Cromer (Apr 5, 2015)

And RPG Vice is awesome, took me by surprise.


----------



## teddy (Apr 5, 2015)

Stream died for me


----------



## Cromer (Apr 5, 2015)

ted. said:


> Stream died for me



NJPW Stream died on Maria's Ass vs AndersonTista. 


Got a working one elsewhere for the main event 

Anyone who's watched it, let's talk about

*Spoiler*: __ 



potential Omega face turn?


 Shit came outta nowhere for me, but strangely appropriate once you think about it.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 5, 2015)

Well crap.  I read this thread After watching the 4/2 show and now have to watch 3 plus more hours of pro wrestling.  Woe is me.  Speaking of dying streams, NJ World is choppy as hell for me.  I don't know who is paying who, but they need to check that.

Onto the show, Fale DIDN't suck, I was shocked.  Trent? looked lost if a little smarmy, I was disappoint.


----------



## Kenju (Apr 5, 2015)

THAT FUCKING AJ VS IBUSHI MATCH


----------



## Cromer (Apr 5, 2015)

Can anyone explain why Cody Hall gets to have his own unique ring gear already? Is he running a neptism gimmick ?


----------



## Legend (Apr 5, 2015)

whats this NJPW?


----------



## Sauce (Apr 5, 2015)

>Indie wrestling talk continues.
I'll come back later...


----------



## Totitos (Apr 5, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 











Sauce said:


> >Indie wrestling talk continues.
> I'll come back later...



u havin a laff m8?


----------



## Kenju (Apr 5, 2015)

Sauce said:


> >Indie wrestling talk continues.
> I'll come back later...



>Calling NJPW indie


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 5, 2015)

I saw the Ibushi vs. Styles match the other night, not the best but the finish was good. Although the aftermath I felt dragged on a bit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2015)

Can someone link me to AJ vs. Ibushi?


----------



## Gunners (Apr 5, 2015)

Totitos said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Piggybacked off of Seth. Piggybacked off of 29 others. Piggybacked off of Brock.

Seth deserves to be where he is. Dean needs to be pushed and he suspect he will now that Seth is champ. Roman Reigns needs to hone his craft.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 5, 2015)

Sauce said:


> >Indie wrestling talk continues.
> I'll come back later...



Ugh. Some of the best wrestlers and best matches are in the indy circuit.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 5, 2015)

> Source: F4WOnline
> 
> On last night's episode of Wrestling Observer Radio, Dave Meltzer stated that the WWE's tentative plans for UFC Bantamweight Champion Ronda Rousey involve her working a singles match with Stephanie McMahon.
> 
> ...



Why cant they do a Paige vs Ronda match at WM with Steph at Paiges corner?


----------



## Cromer (Apr 5, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Ugh. Some of the best wrestlers and best matches are in the indy circuit.


NJPW doesn't even remotely count as 'indie'. National TV deal, global reach with an OTT service...calling New Japan indie is an insult.


PWG, now there's an indie with underground cred.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 5, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Why cant they do a Paige vs Ronda match at WM with Steph at Paiges corner?



Because no fucker wants that talentless nobody near Paige's on screen career 

They could do the match without steph though.


----------



## Kenju (Apr 5, 2015)

You dont do Paige vs Ronda, because as great as Paige is, she isnt important

Now Steph is the biggest and baddest woman in the WWE. She's a big name ppl would see to get her ass kicked


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 5, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Why cant they do a Paige vs Ronda match at WM with Steph at Paiges corner?



Why would anybody want to see Paige get killed by Rousey?

Are you sure you're not on drugs?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 5, 2015)

Any Rousey match would end in 20 seconds and with Rousey tapping someone out with an armbar. Paige would get squashed. Who the hell wants to see that?


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 5, 2015)

Didn't Nikki Bella say in an interview she could break Rousey's arm?

There's your sacrificial lamb right there.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 5, 2015)

Nikki vs Ronda would sell too many tickets and HHH can't let women be bigger draws than him.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 5, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Why would anybody want to see Paige get killed by Rousey?
> 
> Are you sure you're not on drugs?



WWE should book Paige as Rondas best opponent she ever had(Cyborg isnt gonna make it to 135), if you saw most of Rondas matches her opponents go full retard and get armbard.

People would moan in why make the divas division = UFC Womens division, when TBH, its not that special, only Ronda is making it interesting.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 5, 2015)

If any current Diva could go toe to toe with Rousey, it would likely be Natalya. If Natalya is allowed to go all out.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 5, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> WWE should book Paige as Rondas best opponent she ever had(Cyborg isnt gonna make it to 135), if you saw most of Rondas matches her opponents go full retard and get armbard.



I've seen many of Rousey's squash fights.

I don't want my Paige to get hurt especially since she maybe pushed as the next face of the Diva division.

Like I said, you must be on crack.

Latest from the dirstheets.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Regarding the issues between Steve Austin and Vince McMahon, they are said to be related directly to Austin’s live podcast on the WWE Network with Triple H that aired back in early February.

Vince was apparently not happy with some of Austin’s questions for Triple H and while we don’t have specifics yet, The Wrestling Observer Newsletter speculates that it could be Austin asking Triple H about Chyna going into the WWE Hall of Fame one day. That question really led to Chyna talking about Triple H on YouTube and then making the assault allegation in the interview with Vince Russo. This then forced Triple H to issue a statement and got the company some more bad press.

When officials wanted to bring a podcast to the WWE Network as a part of their new programming initiative, Vince wanted a new host and he chose Chris Jericho. As noted, Jericho’s first podcast airs this coming Monday after RAW with United States Champion John Cena and based on the preview that was released this week, there’s already a lot of speculation that it will be much more company-friendly than the previous two podcasts with Austin were.





*Spoiler*: __ 



Chris Jericho quickly took to Twitter tonight and responded to fans asking about Monday’s live WWE Network podcast with United States Champion John Cena and speculation that it will be more company-friendly than the previous WWE Network podcasts hosted by Steve Austin.

Here are Jericho’s responses:

    Come on man! Have any of my podcasts been Kayfabe? I do things my way always “@mod3rd: is your Cena podcast gonna be kayfabe? Please say no

    — Chris Jericho (@IAmJericho) April 5, 2015

    Watch and see “@TheMARKOut1: @IAmJericho How do you respond to people saying your podcast on Monday will be "company-friendly"?”

    — Chris Jericho (@IAmJericho) April 5, 2015




Fans calling out Jericho's ass kissing.


----------



## Cromer (Apr 5, 2015)

Meh. I stopped listening to Y2Shill's podcast a while back; the negatives were outweighing the positives.


----------



## Kenju (Apr 5, 2015)

The point of the Ronda match isn't about if the match will be good or not(she isnt a pro wrestler anyways). It's about the moment. And the one that would help that moment the biggest Steph


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 5, 2015)

The state of Chris Jericho depresses me. He is legit in my Top 20, and was one of my favorites growing up too. His podcast did start out good as well, because he wasn't afraid to say if he didn't like certain ideas or thought they were stupid. He used to be a bit more vocal on issues he had with backstage operations too...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 5, 2015)

Jericho's been going through a mid-life crisis for about five years now. He probably wants to kiss as much WWE ass as possible in case his shitty band ever breaks up.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 5, 2015)

Cromer said:


> Meh. I stopped listening to Y2Shill's podcast a while back; the negatives were outweighing the positives.




The sorry state of wrestling podcasts is really a shame. Right now I can only stomach Voices of Wrestling, LAW, and Cabana (depending on the guest). Maybe Straight Shoot, as well.


These vanity podcasts are hogwash. Austin is agreeable because he actually listens to people outside the business. Everyone else is nonsense. JR's the best of the rest, but he talks over his guests and he's got a perfect record of opening every show with, "Amazon link at the top of the page, Ring of Honor needs to slow down, Bill Watts, Guys can't sell anymore, Bill Watts, Sonic Diet Peach Iced Tea, Bill Watts Bill Watts Bill Watts..."


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 5, 2015)

Bill Watts da besto.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 5, 2015)

So I found the biggest Jimmy in the world.  My soon to be 6 year old nephew.  My sister and I were talking and I mentioned that I watched WM on the network.  Since she was about to go out and I was babysitting him I thought it would be nice to put on the network for him to watch. 

He said he wanted to watch Cena.  Being nearly 6 I shrugged and put on WM.  Trying to put the start of the US title match.  So we have Rusev entrance and he starts saying "I want Cena." over and over getting more angry until he is yelling.  I keep telling him Cena will be out in 2-3 minutes.  But he gets more stressed (He didn't sleep the night before so add tiredness.).  The Jimmyness of this kid getting annoying I pretend that the network crashed.  He starts crying so I tell him we can find another Cena match.

Now the question is.  Was I too cruel for going to Summerslam Lesnar vs Cena?  Or is that fitting punishment?


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 5, 2015)

I would have done Cena/Rock at WM28 but the kid's gonna learn.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 5, 2015)

Do Cena/Orton There are so many to choose from.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 5, 2015)

Here's a good one Nemesis

Link removed


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 6, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Bill Watts da besto.




I skipped the one where Watts was an actual guest, but there were only two likely avenues for it to take:


1. Bill Watts is the only one to ever do it right.


OR


2. If you're a fan, you're a fuckface.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 6, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> So I found the biggest Jimmy in the world.  My soon to be 6 year old nephew.  My sister and I were talking and I mentioned that I watched WM on the network.  Since she was about to go out and I was babysitting him I thought it would be nice to put on the network for him to watch.
> 
> He said he wanted to watch Cena.  Being nearly 6 I shrugged and put on WM.  Trying to put the start of the US title match.  So we have Rusev entrance and he starts saying "I want Cena." over and over getting more angry until he is yelling.  I keep telling him Cena will be out in 2-3 minutes.  But he gets more stressed (He didn't sleep the night before so add tiredness.).  The Jimmyness of this kid getting annoying I pretend that the network crashed.  He starts crying so I tell him we can find another Cena match.
> 
> Now the question is.  Was I too cruel for going to Summerslam Lesnar vs Cena?  Or is that fitting punishment?



It never occurred to you to fast forward?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 6, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> Here's a good one Nemesis
> 
> Link removed



Nah that is for when the nephew is being good but my sister is annoying the hell out of me when she visits and doesn't stop talking.

She's a Hardy fan to the core and doesn't even believe the Sting vs Jeff incident was real.



> It never occurred to you to fast forward?



Lana was on my screen

I was trying to show him a person in the crowd where Rusev jumps off the tank wearing a local soccer shirt.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 6, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> So I found the biggest Jimmy in the world.  My soon to be 6 year old nephew.  My sister and I were talking and I mentioned that I watched WM on the network.  Since she was about to go out and I was babysitting him I thought it would be nice to put on the network for him to watch.
> 
> He said he wanted to watch Cena.  Being nearly 6 I shrugged and put on WM.  Trying to put the start of the US title match.  So we have Rusev entrance and he starts saying "I want Cena." over and over getting more angry until he is yelling.  I keep telling him Cena will be out in 2-3 minutes.  But he gets more stressed (He didn't sleep the night before so add tiredness.).  The Jimmyness of this kid getting annoying I pretend that the network crashed.  He starts crying so I tell him we can find another Cena match.
> 
> Now the question is.  Was I too cruel for going to Summerslam Lesnar vs Cena?  Or is that fitting punishment?


What's wrong with you?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 6, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> I was trying to show him a person in the crowd where Rusev jumps off the tank wearing a local soccer shirt.



Never mind that shit, he wanted Cena!


----------



## teddy (Apr 6, 2015)

khris said:


> Can someone link me to AJ vs. Ibushi?



here

click on one of them dailymotion links there 



The Juice Man said:


> Latest from the dirstheets.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



stopped listening to his podcast a while ago and it pretty much took a _really_ special guest for me to even consider giving one his entries a listen because there's just no sting or spice to it. like jove i mainly listen to vow and some cabana. haven't tried out law tho


----------



## Legend (Apr 6, 2015)

id give him 2002 cena


----------



## Shirker (Apr 6, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> So I found the biggest Jimmy in the world.  My soon to be 6 year old nephew.  My sister and I were talking and I mentioned that I watched WM on the network.  Since she was about to go out and I was babysitting him I thought it would be nice to put on the network for him to watch.
> 
> He said he wanted to watch Cena.  Being nearly 6 I shrugged and put on WM.  Trying to put the start of the US title match.  So we have Rusev entrance and he starts saying "I want Cena." over and over getting more angry until he is yelling.  I keep telling him Cena will be out in 2-3 minutes.  But he gets more stressed (He didn't sleep the night before so add tiredness.).  The Jimmyness of this kid getting annoying I pretend that the network crashed.  He starts crying so I tell him we can find another Cena match.
> 
> Now the question is.  Was I too cruel for going to Summerslam Lesnar vs Cena?  Or is that fitting punishment?



No, no, no, you're doing it all wrong. If you're gonna be a complete cunt to a child, you can't half-ass it. You gotta get in his head... really scar the kid. I'd recommend Cena & JBL's I quit match.

Yeah, he won that one, but he also looked like this by the end of it. Extra points if you stop video juuuusst short of the mic being held up to his crimson face and pretend that the video crashed. When the kid asks what happened, that's when you tell him Cena lost the match anyway.

Now stop being a pussy and go out there and make Juice proud, dammit!


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 6, 2015)

Hell, show that brat Cena vs Angle in 2003.

Cena tapping out.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2015)

I see Y2Jimmy's podcast already getting shat over  




Nemesis said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude. He's fucking 6. 

Granted when I was six I pretended I was the Undertaker and I'd reap my friends' souls and shit. 



ted. said:


> here
> 
> click on one of them dailymotion links there



Thanks teddy


----------



## kenshinhimura (Apr 6, 2015)

Jim ross is a huge ass kisser  himself , none of the podcast are good to listen to tbh.Stone cold is less diplomatic then others but the guy is so full of himself and the attitude era.


----------



## Cromer (Apr 6, 2015)

kenshinhimura said:


> Jim ross is a huge ass kisser  himself , none of the podcast are good to listen to tbh.Stone cold is less diplomatic then others but the guy is so full of himself and the attitude era.



Why wouldn't he be full of himself though? (Nevermind that I don't think he's even being full of himself). He's the biggest draw in the history of the business, the most universally over wrestler ever, as close to the complete package as has ever being a main eventer. He was fire on the mic, looked like a badass mofo, and was one of the best in ring guys of his era. 

And Stone Cold's pod is basically what it would sound like if a smark had actually gone into the business. And smarks are a generally disagreeable lot to each other, lol.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 6, 2015)

Anything good happening with TNA?


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 6, 2015)

Cromer said:


> Meh. I stopped listening to Y2Shill's podcast a while back; the negatives were outweighing the positives.



LOL yeah jericho's plugging would always annoy me on the podcast since he would get so fucking loud when he does it.



Sauce said:


> Anything good happening with TNA?


Only like 5 people watch TNA.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2015)

Austin puts over his past opponents and rivals as much as himself. He's always putting over Bret, Rock, and Shawn.


----------



## Kenju (Apr 6, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Anything good happening with TNA?



Spud vs EC3 a few weeks ago was awesome. Matches have been good really, just some eye-rolling storylines


----------



## Sauce (Apr 6, 2015)

What's going on with Bobby Rhoode and James Storm. Last time I watched those two were white-hot.


----------



## Kenju (Apr 6, 2015)

Bobby Roode in a feud with Eric Young which wont ever seem to end, but good matches

James Storm/Bray Wyatt rip off, has him and his group going against the Hardy Boy. Him and Jeff had a fun match in a six sides of steel cage match(i think thats what its called). I think that fued just ended, not sure


----------



## Sauce (Apr 6, 2015)

Ah, nice. Going to try and start watching again.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 6, 2015)

TNA does put on some good matches, now if only their storylines could match the quality.

oh and their roster needs to be built up more.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 6, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> Now the question is.  Was I too cruel for going to Summerslam Lesnar vs Cena?  Or is that fitting punishment?



Give the kid the knee that beat John Cena.  Give that kid MITB 2011.  Or hell, give that kind mania 27 where Cena loses to the Miz.  He truly must learn on his own.

I am not even going to listen for the remnants of Jericho's podcast.  What could their be worth asking to Cena that the network would allow?  Not rhetorical, someone in the thread give me one Good question Jericho Would actually ask Cena?


Kenju said:


> Now *Steph is the biggest and baddest woman in the WWE. *She's a big name ppl would see to get her ass kicked



Do you not see the fucking problem with that sentence?  Like, that single sentence is not a huge turn off to the programming as a whole to you?  That the never full time wrestling, daughter turned creative turned back office bimbo, unable to stay relevant without throwing shade, kofi kingston gap chest having such and such is the... *throws up hands*  ...making me question why I am coming back to this thread.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 6, 2015)

Sauce said:


> What's going on with Bobby Rhoode and James Storm. Last time I watched those two were white-hot.



2012 was the last time u watched TNA?

As the he said, Roode and EY are feuding as long as their 2007 feud(though nowhere near as idiotic).


----------



## Kenju (Apr 6, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> Do you not see the fucking problem with that sentence?  Like, that single sentence is not a huge turn off to the programming as a whole to you?  That the never full time wrestling, daughter turned creative turned back office bimbo, unable to stay relevant without throwing shade, kofi kingston gap chest having such and such is the... *throws up hands*  ...making me question why I am coming back to this thread.



Yeaahhhh, I don't care whatever problems she has, thats not the point. I'm saying she's the person you choose to have to go against Ronda at Mania 32


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 6, 2015)

There is nothing to that match.  Rousey has no investment.no reason to care about shutting up Steph.  It's masturbation by the WWE, using a toy that happens to enjoy it(Rousey being a fan).  But hey, let's ignore how much it reeks of the short term solution mania is known for a la triple h the past few manias, this will be good because....?


----------



## Kenju (Apr 6, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> There is nothing to that match.  Rousey has no investment.no reason to care about shutting up Steph.  It's masturbation by the WWE, using a toy that happens to enjoy it(Rousey being a fan).  But hey, let's ignore how much it reeks of the short term solution mania is known for a la triple h the past few manias, this will be good because....?



Ronda and Steph, had a confrontation at Mania, Steph shit talks someway or another you get to Mania 32 with it. It's just suppose to be a fun thing. It's sports entertainment all around. Ronda Rousey is one of the biggest things at the moment and Steph is the biggest woman in the WWE. It doesn't need to be anything complex, just something enjoyable for many to see.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 6, 2015)

"spectacle on the grandest stage" or something, right?  If holding to that standard, be sure to compare Rousey to Snooki, Pete Rose, and any other skit celebrity mania guest that got into the ring for a spectacle match.  Hell, maybe it will be like this year and Steph will have run ins to beat Rousey with shenanigans.  THAT ending would make this....not worth it, but at least make sense.  

Beyond that, the amount of creative effort that has been Devoted into making Steph a character that many fans have taken to amazes me.  Were you a fan of people power?  Doesn't Steph remind you of Laurinitis?  It's entertaining..._I guess._  I haven't rated family mcmahon segments higher than a shrug for like... at least five years.

PS-You would rather steph not back a bad ass bitch to take on Rousey?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 6, 2015)

Steph vs Rousey
...enjoyable.

Setting aside that those words are being slammed together in the same string of thought, let alone the same sentence... someone wanna fill me in on Ronda Rousey and Steph are supposed to be feuding?

EDIT*
For the record, I'm aware Rousey came and knocked Steph's lights out at WM for whatever reason. My question has more to do with why Rousey's coming BACK and this is apparently being turned into a thing. I saw nothing of the sort hinted at last Monday.


----------



## Kenju (Apr 6, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> "spectacle on the grandest stage" or something, right?  If holding to that standard, be sure to compare Rousey to Snooki, Pete Rose, and any other skit celebrity mania guest that got into the ring for a spectacle match.  Hell, maybe it will be like this year and Steph will have run ins to beat Rousey with shenanigans.  THAT ending would make this....not worth it, but at least make sense.
> 
> Beyond that, the amount of creative effort that has been Devoted into making Steph a character that many fans have taken to amazes me.  Were you a fan of people power?  Doesn't Steph remind you of Laurinitis?  It's entertaining..._I guess._  I haven't rated family mcmahon segments higher than a shrug for like... at least five years.
> 
> PS-You would rather steph not back a bad ass bitch to take on Rousey?



Except people have actually wanted Rousey there, the chants she got at Mania were enormous. Ronda is a legit fighter, same way Brock is a legit fighter and how that has helped him. This is people seeing Ronda as a legit threat, but the thing is you cant have her against one of the Divas because Ronda isn't a pro wrestler, it would just look ridiculous to put her in that situation. At the same time, Steph is around the top heels in the company and would draw the most heat as to people wanting to see her get her ass kicked by the most dangerous woman on the planet. 

@Shirker They don't know if they can get Rousey or not for Mania 32 so they arent jumping the gun


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 6, 2015)

She's a real fighter, so she should only have a pointedly non fighter?  You say this like Steph couldn't build a mega badass bitch to fight Ronda in her place.  Oh wait, this company .  Not disagreeing that this is going to attract the most eyes, just flabbergasted at how much that idea entices people.  

Dude...their  entrances would be longer than most matches on mania.  Hell, when Steph beats Rousey and shakes her hand afterwards would this all still be worth it?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 6, 2015)

Strong rumors Renee Young could be joining the commentary crew for Raw.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 6, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> 2012 was the last time u watched TNA?
> 
> As the he said, Roode and EY are feuding as long as their 2007 feud(though nowhere near as idiotic).



I stopped watching around when Rhoode was TNA Heavyweight champion and he was feuding with Storm. Around the time where Beer Money broke up and the Aces and Eights.

Oh, the Aces and Eights... Sigh.

Glad that shit died because it was starting to remind me of NWO in WCW.


----------



## Kenju (Apr 6, 2015)

it's not even about how good the match would be, it's about the moment. The entertainment stand point not the wrestling stand point. You put her against Steph and not a wrestler, because Ronda isn't a pro wrestler, she'd look like a fool and bad trying to go against an established pro wrestler. Against Steph, you don't have Ronda looking bad, and at the same time you have her looking dominant. People want Ronda want to put a curb stomping on her. Now Steph uses whatever tactics she can to beat Rousey. I don't know exactly how they do it but im intrigued.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 6, 2015)

Sauce said:


> I stopped watching around when Rhoode was TNA Heavyweight champion and he was feuding with Storm. Around the time where Beer Money broke up and the Aces and Eights.
> 
> Oh, the Aces and Eights... Sigh.
> 
> Glad that shit died because it was starting to remind me of NWO in WCW.



Whats funny is that people complain about Storm beign a Wyatt Ripoff(he isnt) when the Shield idea came from the Aces and 8s.

They were Aces and 8s going good(in terms of writing/booking).


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 6, 2015)

Kenju said:


> I don't know exactly how they do it but im intrigued.



Know when it disappoints and takes up tons of time on raw in the build up, WWE is doing this for you.  And no, I am not saying you need an answer to the question.


----------



## Kenju (Apr 6, 2015)

Hey, they can hits and they can have misses, but nothing wrong with enjoying the ride



LordPerucho said:


> Whats funny is that people complain about Storm beign a Wyatt Ripoff(he isnt) .



 why cant i have fun too


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 6, 2015)

Just don't cry when those of us riding high with other feds spit on the low-hanging fruit.  We're wrestling fans, we don't know any better.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 6, 2015)

The ride to hell.


----------



## Kenju (Apr 6, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> Just don't cry when those of us riding high with other feds spit on the low-hanging fruit.  We're wrestling fans, we don't know any better.



Nothing wrong with being positive


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 6, 2015)

Speaking of being positive...didn't you just imply you shit on TNA?


----------



## Kenju (Apr 6, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> Speaking of being positive...didn't you just imply you shit on TNA?



Nah, i was just poking fun(i know when things caan be bad tho). I actually hope the best for them. Always root for the underdog


----------



## Cromer (Apr 6, 2015)

On Cageside Seats, I get shouted down everytime I mention how much of a problem Stephanie's continued presence in men's division storylines is. They're taken with how 'strong' she is, and how good on the mic she is. Thing is, completely separate from the Authority angle having run its course a long time ago, at least Triple H is always available for the faces to finally get physical and get his comeuppance. Stephanie understandably can't get smacked down anymore by the guys, but they don't even get a way out verbally. 


Fuck that noise.


----------



## Kenju (Apr 6, 2015)

She's been a really good heel, just too good to the point she's been putting down guys. It gets heat but at times it goes too far


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 6, 2015)

Strength, builds something up.  She builds up nothing, but anticipation related to her.  And I only say that because ...Kenju THINKS she's building something.  Fans like him really are on board with Steph and I feel like I am seeing a different program when I don't mute and alt tab her.

It is really strange how much the IWC is hugging this lady's ovaries.  Like, she does nothing but trash talk and go "IMA GIRL, U CANT HIT ME.'  Or if they are _too cool to be respectful _she suspends or ejects them from the building.  I was really disappointed when the audience actually shut up.  How simple minded can they be, acting like Lesnar was doing something that night?

Ah, Rollins almost put Steph in her place when she told him to be a man, BUT then Trips stepped in.  I forget the quip, but she really had no recourse...proven by trips relying on 'how dare you.'  Yeah, that married couple is totally the best thing to listen to n WWE programming?  

Kenju, you ...straight hitting gog level now with how much I am feeling trolled.  MIZ is a good heel.  Steph is a shit who just happens to be in a good spot from connections.  She's been shit since corporate ministry.  Ah, I'm leaving work and this for a minute.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 6, 2015)

Yeah, Stephanie's presence is tiresome. I don't like her or HHH's ego-stroking with the Authority angle, but at least there's a chance of real comeuppance in regard to Triple H that isn't there with Stephanie anymore.


----------



## Kenju (Apr 6, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> Strength, builds something up.  She builds up nothing, but anticipation related to her.  And I only say that because ...Kenju THINKS she's building something.  Fans like him really are on board with Steph and I feel like I am seeing a different program when I don't mute and alt tab her.
> 
> It is really strange how much the IWC is hugging this lady's ovaries.  Like, she does nothing but trash talk and go "IMA GIRL, U CANT HIT ME.'  Or if they are _too cool to be respectful _she suspends or ejects them from the building.  I was really disappointed when the audience actually shut up.  How simple minded can they be, acting like Lesnar was doing something that night?
> 
> ...



I'm not saying she's perfect, she's gone too far with trying to get heat, running Sting too hard, and I was getting worried for Bryan last year but she is hateble and gets one biggest heel heat at the moment. When I'm saying Ronda vs Steph is the better choice, I'm not talking from the perspective of her personally, I'm talking about her status. 

btw I heard a rumor Tamina and Maddox are backstage. Not sure if true tho


----------



## Sauce (Apr 6, 2015)

Would have loved a Steph vs. AJ match.


----------



## Cromer (Apr 6, 2015)

AJ vs Steph might have been decent. What would have been proper was Brie going over at Summerslam, AND THEN post-match Nikki beatdown. 


But then the E just can't have any heels outside the Authority's fold


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 6, 2015)

Steph would have tried to muscle AJ and likely no sell her if they ever had a match.  Note what divas she Has had matches with.  AJ and her could easily go shoot.  And...I don't know who would win.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 6, 2015)

God damn, people are going to overrate AJ even more now.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 6, 2015)

I miss Velvet


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 6, 2015)

Dnt worry, we will see and AJ soon in GFW.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 6, 2015)

It's Byron Saxton again D:


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 6, 2015)

Heh, Rollins to open Raw but Big Show is getting the heavy heat.


----------



## Kenju (Apr 6, 2015)

KANE WAS THERE


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2015)

This circlejerk


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 6, 2015)

LOL gibbs you're cracking me up in that photo with Velvet.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2015)

Orton not putting me to sleep. Someone check if hell has frozen over.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 6, 2015)

Heh, so Orton vs Kane for the show's starting match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2015)

JBL and Bookah burying Byron and rightfully so


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2015)

Well that sucked.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 6, 2015)

Yawning at this raw so far.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 6, 2015)

Just wondering,but isn't about time Show does another turn or will creative have him play the heel a lot longer than usual.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 6, 2015)

[S-A-F];53301150 said:
			
		

> LOL gibbs you're cracking me up in that photo with Velvet.


How come


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2015)

> This will be the 12th TV match featuring both Big Show and Roman Reigns this year #Raw



fuckin hell


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 6, 2015)

Holy shit, that guys still has a job there.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2015)

Rollins needs to try killing guys again. This is boring.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 6, 2015)

Neville vs Rollins. 

This will be good if clean/;


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 6, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> Neville vs Rollins.
> 
> This will be good if clean/;


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 6, 2015)

Neville looking so crisp.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 6, 2015)

Is Seth doing good work of making Neville look good?  Just got back from taking photos with a friend.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2015)

I like Neville. But why is the new champ taking offense from a rookie? Chicken shit heel or not.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 6, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> Is Seth doing good work of making Neville look good?  Just got back from taking photos with a friend.



PAC doesn't need to be carried.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2015)

John Cena's Open Burial


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 6, 2015)

You know I never get the whole reason for the manager/bodyguard/etc who is treated like shit but stays with the person treating them that way.  Like J&J security with Rollins.  Are we supposed to think these two don't have a braincell between them?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 6, 2015)

Miz & Summer Rae in Marine 4


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 6, 2015)

So...much as I like Ryback, not watching that main event.  I miss ZIggler?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 6, 2015)

That was a very fun match to watch.  

Why, why another Marine film and with Summer on this one.


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Apr 6, 2015)

Some smarks act so entitled on behalf of their indy darlings. I see people bitching in the wreddit chat that Neville didn't go over the fucking champ.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 6, 2015)

People bitching that Neville got buried.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 6, 2015)

Speaking of Cena


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 6, 2015)

Disorder said:


> Some smarks act so entitled on behalf of their indy darlings. I see people bitching in the wreddit chat that Neville didn't go over the fucking champ.



but seth is an indy darling


----------



## Kenju (Apr 6, 2015)

Disorder said:


> Some smarks act so entitled on behalf of their indy darlings. I see people bitching in the wreddit chat that Neville didn't go over the fucking champ.



 he just had a competitive match against the champ in his second match, that's big as hell


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 6, 2015)

Cena burying Rusev


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Apr 6, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> but seth is an indy darling



Which makes the bitching even more retarded. It reminds me of those hipsters who shit on bands they used to like once they gain mainstream success.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 6, 2015)

See this is a gimmick i can get behind

Edit: he looks like Mister sinister


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 6, 2015)

Heh, so Stardust is out.  And with that Mr. Sinister cape to boot.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 6, 2015)

Cena gonna bury the X-Men


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 6, 2015)

Cena got real mad over the crowd chanting at Co...Stardust rather than him.  And therein is the key...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2015)

this match


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 6, 2015)

cstardust attire is sick as usual.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2015)

Cena is dominating. I betya he's elevating Cody now


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 6, 2015)

Cena burying Stardust, but it's okay since Cody isn't an indy darling.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 6, 2015)

khris said:


> Cena is dominating. I betya he's elevating Cody now



Elevated DumbAsFuck Ambrose last week.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 6, 2015)

No pop for Diamond Dust


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2015)

What a weak ass Alabama Slam.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2015)

Cody got 5 moves in and the announcers act like Cena's been through a Lensar rampage


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 6, 2015)

this is the best Cody has looked since he put on the make up


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 6, 2015)

Surprised this wasn't a squash.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 6, 2015)

There's the Cross Rhodes and there is the kick up from it. :rofl


----------



## Kenju (Apr 6, 2015)

Entertaining match so far


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 6, 2015)

Springboard stunner


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 6, 2015)

Springboard stunner


----------



## Kenju (Apr 6, 2015)

SPRINGBOARD STUNNER AGAIN


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm loving that springboard stunner.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 6, 2015)

Cena burying Stardust AND Stone Cold.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 6, 2015)

Of course you would Zenaku.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 6, 2015)

Nikki


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2015)

Cena's gonna use that stunner EVERY FRIGGEN MATCH now wont he?


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 6, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> Of course you would Zenaku.



a good move's a good move


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2015)

The springboard motion doesn't add force to the stunner tho.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 6, 2015)

PAIGE-SSSAAAMAMMMAAAAA


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 6, 2015)

Paige & Naomi vs Bellas


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 6, 2015)

dat Paige in studded leather


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 6, 2015)

The Rear View is basically the shittiest finisher ever.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 6, 2015)

Naomi needs to incorporate the stinkface into her moveset.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2015)

Brie Mode


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 6, 2015)

_Rim_shot.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 6, 2015)

What even is Brie's finisher?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2015)

The Bellas are pretty much what Kong would have been if she stayed with the WWE


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 6, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> What even is Brie's finisher?



The Yes Lock


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 6, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> _Rim_shot.



I'll show them a rimshot


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 6, 2015)

khris said:


> The Bellas are pretty much what Kong would have been if she stayed with the WWE



I sincerely doubt that.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 6, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> _Rim_shot.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 6, 2015)

This weird kama sutra position Nikki and Paige are in


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2015)

JBL burying Saraya Knight


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 6, 2015)

Not pretty but that looked like it hurt


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 6, 2015)

Naomi trying to get into botchamania


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 6, 2015)

Naomi rumblin the place with dat booty shake.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 6, 2015)

The black men are angry at each other.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 6, 2015)

PtP burying the Ascension now.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 6, 2015)

PTP burying all shitty tag teams.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 6, 2015)

Word.  I'm amazed they sound so smart.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 6, 2015)

PTP actually getting the ball, i am pleasantly surprised


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2015)

These segments are great


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 6, 2015)

Prime Time Players cutting promos with charisma.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 6, 2015)

PTP getting TV time and they're being entertaining just like I thought they'd be. WWE is real late on this one as always.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 6, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Prime Time Players cutting promos with charisma.



broke your processor eh?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2015)

Philanthropy is going over


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 6, 2015)

The shell shock looks like weak shit without the build up.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2015)

Brodie Lee


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 6, 2015)

Renee stick's out like a sore thumb amongst the New Day.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 6, 2015)

We clap or we snap.

FUCKING SNAP!


----------



## Kenju (Apr 6, 2015)

that was hilarious


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 6, 2015)

TURN HEEEL DANMIT!

NO DOG DANMIT TURN HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEL!!!!!!


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 6, 2015)

New Day realizes that this gimmick sucks


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 6, 2015)

....curiously not that close to the line.  But it will all be in the execution.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 6, 2015)

So once they stop clapping they'll lose it?


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 6, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> TURN HEEEL DANMIT!
> 
> NO DOG DANMIT TURN HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEL!!!!!!



Mike Brown.

Ferguson.

Bad press for the WWE.

No heel turn.


----------



## Kenju (Apr 6, 2015)

"We clap, or we snap"
i really like that


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 6, 2015)

Heh, well at least New Day didn't wear that shitty blue color but going Sinestro colors doesn't help either.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 6, 2015)

GRAAHHHAHAHA JUST TURN HEEEL!


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 6, 2015)

LUCHA LUCHA


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 6, 2015)

at least there acting like heels


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 6, 2015)

PlacidSanity said:


> Heh, well at least New Day didn't wear that shitty blue color but going Sinestro colors doesn't help either.



Green Lantern corps does have quite a few jobbers in it after all.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 6, 2015)

New Day going vicious.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 6, 2015)

Is New Day heel now or something?


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 6, 2015)

Yes Embrace the hate!


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 6, 2015)

They lost but its a start


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 6, 2015)

Hoooly Shit.  He did it.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 6, 2015)

Kalisto.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 6, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Kalisto.



The E's need to sell masks makes me hopefull they wont screw him up


----------



## Kenju (Apr 6, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> Yes Embrace the hate!



When Kofi hit him, Xavier was likee "Yeah....yyeeaahh, I feel that shit, "


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 6, 2015)

Kalisto came three inches away from landing face-first on the apron and decapitating himself.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 6, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> The E's need to sell masks makes me hopefull they wont screw him up



He's basically Rey's replacement.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 6, 2015)

An actual pop for Roman...wtf.


----------



## Kenju (Apr 6, 2015)

And hourr left...no DBry today?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 6, 2015)

Kenju said:


> When Kofi hit him, Xavier was likee "Yeah....yyeeaahh, I feel that shit, "



Hopefully next week they'll finally go Heel Day.    Honestly, I think these guys can do some decent promos it just that their current gimmick is a fucking black hole that sucks out any enthusiasm  from the crowd.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 6, 2015)

Texas is part of the Roman empire


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 6, 2015)

Big Show winning would be great here


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 6, 2015)

Kenju, did you forget that Bryan had stitches?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 6, 2015)

Roman chants


----------



## Kenju (Apr 6, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> Kenju, did you forget that Bryan had stitches?



Nah I remember i just didnt know itwould keep him out


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 6, 2015)

Kenju said:


> Nah I remember i just didnt know itwould keep him out



Well he's got that B+beta body, remember.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 6, 2015)

The Samoan Cena taking all of what Show has to offer.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 6, 2015)

Holy shit all those jimmies in the crowd.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 6, 2015)

The Diva's favorite demon 



PlacidSanity said:


> The Samoan Cena taking all of what Show has to offer.



When reigns has a sting of great matches then he can be samoan cena, till then hes Samoan Luger


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 6, 2015)

Kane da pimp


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 6, 2015)

What Divas fans?


----------



## Kenju (Apr 6, 2015)

DAMMIT KANE


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 6, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> The Diva's favorite demon
> 
> 
> 
> When reigns has a sting of great matches then he can be samoan cena, till then hes Samoan Luger



Luger has dozens of great matches, you Ruthless Aggression babee.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 6, 2015)

Nice Kane, Nice


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 6, 2015)

I still can't take Sheamus seriously with that shitty Mohawk.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 6, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Luger has dozens of great matches, you Ruthless Aggression babee.



When?

even in wcw he was garbage


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 6, 2015)

PlacidSanity said:


> What Divas fans?



The thirsty ones of course. 

oh you mean actual fans? Well outside of little kids and a few people here and there...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 6, 2015)

No Bryan. He's pure Smackdown fodder now.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 6, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> No Bryan. He's pure Smackdown fodder now.



It's what he wanted. To be the face of smackdown.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 6, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> No Bryan. He's IC champion



Sad, but true.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 6, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> When?
> 
> even in wcw he was garbage



Luger vs Brian Pillman, Luger vs Steamboat, Luger vs Stan Hansen, Luger vs Flair, Luger and Sting vs The Steiners...these were all from the late 80s to early 90s. There's a legitimate reason why people thought he could be the next Hogan or Flair's successor.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 6, 2015)

Renee staring at Roman with those lustful eyes


----------



## Kenju (Apr 6, 2015)

Sheamus' entrance is awesome


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 6, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> When?
> 
> even in wcw he was garbage




He sucked but he still had good matches when he was younger.

vs Sting, Flair, Windham, Steiners (w/ Sting), Steamboat.

In the late 80s, early 90s, he was decent enough to work with - kind of like Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 6, 2015)

This based new Sheamus theme.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 6, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Luger vs Brian Pillman, Luger vs Steamboat, Luger vs Stan Hansen, Luger vs Flair, Luger and Sting vs The Steiners...these were all from the late 80s to early 90s. There's a legitimate reason why people thought he could be the next Hogan or Flair's successor.


Fair enough thats before my time and i don;t rate lugger high enough to go back and watch his early body of work


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 6, 2015)

Fury Road Sheamus coming out to Celtic war rhythm.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 6, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Renee staring at Roman with those lustful eyes



Dean about to get betrayed by another Shield member.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 6, 2015)

>Hitlers wet dream
>an underdog
>a little fella

come on now.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 6, 2015)

HALL OF PAIN


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 6, 2015)

Already booking sheamus like a pussy


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 6, 2015)

Sheamus a bully, what the hell do you think he was acting when he was a face.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 6, 2015)

Sheamus doing new moves


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 6, 2015)

He looks like hes having fun with this atleast


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 6, 2015)

Sheamus is now the Gladiator.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 6, 2015)

Oh look, it's the fat jobber again.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 6, 2015)

poor bray whose he gonna lose to next?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 6, 2015)

_It's Bray..... :disgusted_


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 6, 2015)

"Your dedication"

He's going after Cena again.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 6, 2015)

Bray's gonna get elevated by Cena again.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 6, 2015)

Miz vs Dow now


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 6, 2015)

sooner this over with the sooner mizdow can go back to Mainevent & Superstars


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 6, 2015)

Damien needs his own music again.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 6, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> Damien needs his own music again.



he needs his own gimmick.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 6, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> he needs his own gimmick.



His gimmick is taking Miz's and getting more over with it.


----------



## Kenju (Apr 6, 2015)

They brought Cody Rhodes back on the WWE App..


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 6, 2015)

inb4 Cody Rhodes vs Stardust is booked


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 6, 2015)

[S-A-F];53302418 said:
			
		

> His gimmick is taking Miz's and getting more over with it.



He only got over with it cause the miz is doing his job as a heel, what happens when there not feuding


----------



## Kenju (Apr 6, 2015)

Thats the thing, because its unsure what will happen when Mizdow drops the gimmick since this one was such a success


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 6, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> He only got over with it cause the miz is doing his job as a heel, what happens when there not feuding



He'll become Damien Swagdow.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 6, 2015)

So we're getting Roman vs Show rivalry number =  Big shows Face/heel turns multiply it by the number of torn quads of Nash and Triple H.  Then divide it by the number of minutes of Bryan's first WWE title length.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 6, 2015)

Kenju said:


> Thats the thing, because its unsure what will happen when Mizdow drops the gimmick since this one was such a success



he'll go back to jobbing, the WWE has made it clear they don't value any thing in Sandow, if they had he would of been built back up after loosing mitb


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 6, 2015)

Jericho here to kiss ass and ask the easy questions.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 6, 2015)

Wait, didn't Jericho just shave his hair for a movie roll? 

I'm confused.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 6, 2015)

Cena calling the Protoplex a whirlybird


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 6, 2015)

Jericho with a scarf.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 6, 2015)

Cena using high level terminology for all the little Jimmies.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 6, 2015)

Cena an honorary weeaboo.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 6, 2015)

Cena sipping a cappuccino like a boss.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 6, 2015)

Geez, this interview is horrible.

Generic questions about OVW that we already know about... 

Good job Jericho.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm so happy Y2Jobber proved us all right.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 6, 2015)

This is more about 2 friends reminiscing.  Just kiss already and realize your bromance.


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Apr 6, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Jericho with a scarf.



What are you the fucking fashion police? Who gives a shit!



The Juice Man said:


> I'm so happy Y2Jobber proved us all right.



What questions would you have him ask then smarky? He just asked Cena if he did steroids while showing a picture of him looking ridiculously jacked as a teenager. Is that edgy enough for you? 

It's not like Jericho hyped this up as some controversial must see podcast like Stone Cold did. It's just an interview that some of you are placing unreasonable standards upon.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 6, 2015)

I would ask him about the steroids.
About how everyone considers him bland and stale
About why he doesn't mix up the move set (ok that sprinboard stunner looks good)
Who is stopping him going heel.  Himself, Vince or the sponsors.


----------



## Kenju (Apr 6, 2015)

llove that Cena


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Apr 6, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> I would ask him about the steroids.
> About how everyone considers him bland and stale
> About why he doesn't mix up the move set (ok that sprinboard stunner looks good)
> Who is stopping him going heel.  Himself, Vince or the sponsors.



So far he's asked about steroids and his limited moveset. I wouldn't be surprised if he gets to the other stuff before the interview is over.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 6, 2015)

Disorder said:


> It's not like Jericho hyped this up as some controversial must see podcast like Stone Cold did. It's just an interview that some of you are placing unreasonable standards upon.



Butthurt Jericho fan, here are some tweets calling out Jericho sucking WWE cock.

_Come on man! Have any of my podcasts been Kayfabe? I do things my way always ?@mod3rd: is your Cena podcast gonna be kayfabe? Please say no

? Chris Jericho (@IAmJericho) April 5, 2015

Watch and see ?@TheMARKOut1: @IAmJericho How do you respond to people saying your podcast on Monday will be "company-friendly"??

? Chris Jericho (@IAmJericho) April 5, 2015_

Get Y2Jobber's dick out of your ass.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 6, 2015)

> Himself,



He has repeatedly said himself, that he wants to be a role model to kids and because WWE is a global brand. You can listen to this on his podcasts with Austin and Jericho(the original one) or his 2k15 promotional interview amongst others IIRC.

Could be corporate answer.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 6, 2015)

Did they really get rid of Austin's podcast on the network because he asked about Chyna?


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Apr 6, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Butthurt Jericho fan, here are some tweets calling out Jericho sucking WWE cock.
> 
> _Come on man! Have any of my podcasts been Kayfabe? I do things my way always ?@mod3rd: is your Cena podcast gonna be kayfabe? Please say no
> 
> ...



Yeah I've seen those tweets before dickhead. What's your point? All he did was say that his podcast wouldn't be in kayfabe and that people should give it a chance.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 6, 2015)

[S-A-F];53302791 said:
			
		

> Did they really get rid of Austin's podcast on the network because he asked about Chyna?



Pretty much.

After that Chyna made accusations of Nose hitting her and gave WWE bad press.

So much that Nose had to give a public statement denying the claim.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 6, 2015)

The moveset thing is a company thing, everyone has 5 MODs, it's just Cena's formula is one of the worse formulas WWE uses where he gets beaten 98% of the match, then hits either one move or the exact sequence of 5 moves FTW, he does his STF badly though and his selling is bad. He's capable of going in ring when they allow him, not some master like Bryan but he's one of the better workers in the company.

And it seems Cena is blaming fans for not liking Roman, yeah, not like booking him like Rocky Maivia(you know?the guy who got boo'd for being shoved down the throat) since Survivor series and even making him from silent badass to corny jokes or his greenish nature showing did him in.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 6, 2015)

Nothing is confirmed about why his podcast is removed, are people so easily believing dirtsheets?Austin has said he'll explain on his next show. Let's wait before jumping the gun.



> What's your point? All he did was say that his podcast wouldn't be in kayfabe and that people should give it a chance.



He's just towing the Company line alongside Cena, he's not asking questions fans want like Austin who makes note of fan sent questions nor is he really saying anything new people don't know about Cena from his original podcast or the Austin podcast or billions of other interviews.

This is a very corporate and controlled interview. 

WWE= good
Fans= stupid/bad
Talent= stupid
Creative= good

You know?The usual propaganda.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 6, 2015)

Disorder said:


> Yeah I've seen those tweets before dickhead. What's your point? All he did was say that his podcast wouldn't be in kayfabe and that people should give it a chance.



Austin brought up Savage, Punk and Chyna. Three touchy subjects.

Jobbericho brought up Cena's haircut and his OVW days. 

So controversial.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 6, 2015)

Cena called wrestling fiction.

WWE will edit that out later.


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Apr 6, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Austin brought up Savage, Punk and Chyna. Three touchy subjects.
> 
> Jobbericho brought up Cena's haircut and his OVW days.
> 
> So controversial.



Jericho never said this would be controversial nor did he compare his podcast to Austin's so why are you or anyone else. Jericho gets a lot of valid critcism but most of these imu unreasonable expectations are coming from smarks because most of them know they wont be met and then they come to the internet to bitch. He's verbatim asked Cena if he's done steroids and bought up his limited moveset. It's not the most interesting interview but there's no need to exaggerate how tame it is or act like Jericho hyped it up to be more than it is.


----------



## Kenju (Apr 7, 2015)

People care too much about the controversial for the drama or just to get more memes.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 7, 2015)

> It's not the most interesting interview but there's no need to exaggerate how tame it is



It's very tame, he just agrees and asks softball questions, Cena tows the company line, it's just corporate answers and questions. It's vanilla, why not ask questions like 

"Do you have any pull backstage?"
"Have you lobbied to lose matches to put over new talent?"
"Do you think Reigns can do what you do to promote the company outside the ring?"
"Do you think you're a wrestler or sports entertainer?"
"How would you go about helping talent?"
"Are you considering a career in Hollywood with your career winding down?"
etc

No one is expecting him to grill Cena but do better than help corporate propaganda along with Cena. Austin could give praise to Cena and criticise him, even defend him from the IWC, no one hates him for being honest and open.


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Apr 7, 2015)

Kenju said:


> People care too much about the controversial for the drama or just to get more memes.



Yep. The interview could have been better but I'm glad Jericho didn't go out of his way to ask "edgy" questions throughout the whole interview just to cater to ingrate smarks who shit on him most of the time anyway.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 7, 2015)

Thank you Chris for proving you're the corporate shill I said you were. 

This interview was weaksauce.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 7, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> After that Chyna made accusations of Nose hitting her and gave WWE bad press.
> 
> So much that Nose had to give a public statement denying the claim.



lol wtf?! guess he opened a whole can of worms once Austin mentioned that nutcase.


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Apr 7, 2015)

Tranquil Fury said:


> It's very tame, he just agrees and asks softball questions, Cena tows the company line, it's just corporate answers and questions. It's vanilla, why not ask questions like
> 
> "Do you have any pull backstage?"
> "Have you lobbied to lose matches to put over new talent?"
> ...



Most of it was tame but I still think some people are selling it short or placing unreasonable expectations on it. Especially Juice who ignored the question about steroids and his 5 move moveset just so he could act like the question about his bad haircut was as "edgy" as it got. 

If Jericho acted like his podcast was going to blow Stone Cold's out of the water then I'd say the comparisons were fair. In my opinion it was just an average interview with a couple of notable questions. I don't think some of you would have been satisfied unless he busted Cena's balls for at least half the podcast.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 7, 2015)

The one bit of hypocrisy which always drives me nuts is the whole "You guys asked for new, and we give you new and you complain!"

That's not true at all. People had to demand Daniel Bryan for months before the company finally caved in. Everyone, casuals, smarks, supported the guy, arguably to levels of overness we haven't seen since the SCSA/Rock Days. Simply put we rejoiced over this "New" guy.

Reigns is completely artificial and clearly wasn't ready for the push he was given. But vocal "smarks" are the bad guys.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 7, 2015)

Disorder said:


> Yep. The interview could have been better but I'm glad Jericho didn't go out of his way to ask "edgy" questions throughout the whole interview just to cater to ingrate smarks who shit on him most of the time anyway.



So, Disorder, did you see that RKO coming on Jericho after he took like a minute or two standing on the top rope before jumping into it?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 7, 2015)

No, my issue with Jericho is that he's had guys like Ambrose, Rollins, Mizdow and others. Some of those guys who've shown frustration at creative, Jericho himself has bashed creative("people are actually paid to come with this stuff" he says when he mentions all the stupid names the Walls of Jericho were considered to have like Salad shooter and such), he's praised many of those guests even given Dean on a house show endorsement as the next guy. Yet when Cena craps on the roster, he does nothing to defend them, he just agrees.

Jericho has gone on record to acknowledge that guys like Ambrose, Ziggler and such get pops, why did he not bring them up when Cena says "fans want new guys then reject them" using Reigns?


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Apr 7, 2015)

Tranquil Fury said:


> So, Disorder, did you see that RKO coming on Jericho after he took like a minute or two standing on the top rope before jumping into it?



I think I missed that one but I heard it was a good match. 

Despite being one of my favourites I really haven't been that interested in Jericho's career since he came back to feud with Punk.


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Apr 7, 2015)

Tranquil Fury said:


> No, my issue with Jericho is that he's had guys like Ambrose, Rollins, Mizdow and others. Some of those guys who've shown frustration at creative, Jericho himself has bashed creative("people are actually paid to come with this stuff" he says when he mentions all the stupid names the Walls of Jericho were considered to have like Salad shooter and such), he's praised many of those guests even given Dean on a house show endorsement as the next guy. Yet when Cena craps on the roster, he does nothing to defend them, he just agrees.
> 
> Jericho has gone on record to acknowledge that guys like Ambrose, Ziggler and such get pops, why did he not bring them up when Cena says "fans want new guys then reject them" using Reigns?



When did Cena crap on the roster? I don't remember him doing that. What was Jericho's response?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 7, 2015)

Shitty interview segment.


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Apr 7, 2015)

I didn't see it discussed in this thread so who do you guys think Bray was calling out in his promo?


----------



## FitzChivalry (Apr 7, 2015)

Missed the interview. Did Cena really say "fans want new guys, then reject them," citing Roman Reigns as an example? That's just lazy. There was a reason Reigns was rejected. _Several _of them, as a matter of fact. Excuse the long post. Skip to the tl;dr version at the bottom.

First and foremost, this is Vince McMahon and creative's fault. I think they had a general idea of what they wanted to do since Brock Lesnar beat the Undertaker at Wrestlemania 30 last year. They wanted to break up the Shield, build Roman Reigns properly, to the point where it would be believable where he could beat an unstoppable beast in Brock, and really _make_ him, but, um, WWE forgot the whole "build him properly" part. 

Once it was clear WWE wanted to make Reigns the guy and started booking him thus, we could already see the makings of the next Cena. He just never lost. His character never went through adversity (And really, has he yet?). When has he looked vulnerable besides his match with Brock or Bryan? I hate a good guy that is never allowed to look weak or down, which is one of the reasons Cena is widely resented to this fucking day, and why Bryan is as beloved as _he _is. That's when the undertone of boos started underneath the mass cheers and adulation, and I swear to you, that's when I saw the Rumble scenario and a lot of what happened afterward play out. 

Reigns was and still is, super limited in the ring. Although he shows great promise, promise just doesn't cut it. He only has two moves. Literally, all he did against Brock was the Superman Punch and a Spear, a bunch of times. What really hurt him, and continues to hurt him to day are his promos. His promos were straight up just fucking cringeworthy. Facial expressions sat unnatural on his face. He became a goofy caricature of himself. He got away from the cool, silent badass he was on the Shield. Dude went from that to fucking regurgitating fairy tales written by an out of touch old man. 

And Reigns just had lackluster feuds. The one with Orton was okay. Big Show sucked. Rollins had promise, but then he went out with the hernia, which fucked everything. That's when those aforementioned corny promos really kicked into high gear. They kept him on TV cutting these shitty promos, uttering classics like, "Cock up this here fist, and make it rain in that bitch." Okay.

Then there was the Bryan thing. They bring this guy back, the most popular guy, from a legitimately career threatening injury, and told the story of how he would reclaim the title he never lost, starting with a win in the Royal Rumble, restarting the story anew. Fans were _into _that. I always maintained that it didn't matter if Bryan won the Rumble, just as long he was positioned well, and had some sort of story attached. When he went out unceremoniously, like a fucking goober, with no story, and the winner of the Rumble was clear, that's when the fans turned on it. The booking did Reigns no favors in any way. All of our favorites and heroes were being literally dumped like afterthoughts, made to look like absolute jokes, while Roman gets to come in, looking "strong," despite not looking good in the match at all. Does that make sense? He had nothing I could point to and say "damn, that was awesome" like last year. It, uh, just was. Which also doomed him. That Rumble was fucking awful. And Reigns bore the brunt of that blame as well.

Plus, have you read interviews? Reigns was too high on himself. He came off like an entitled douche in a lot of these interviews, which was acknowledged on Austin and Jericho podcasts, to name a few.

I just hated how he was booked the whole damn time. One example, on one episode, Mark Henry didn't respect Reigns, but one Superman Punch immediately changed his whole perspective, and Henry then believed in him. Wow! *Fuck out of here.*

On the other end, his inevitable Wrestlemania opponent, Brock Lesnar, was being built and booked perfectly. He was such a dominant monster, convincingly destroying everything and everyone in his path, and with Paul Heyman as his mouthpiece, advocating his ass off, it made Lesnar white fucking hot. When he re-signed with WWE just before WM31, he became that much more of a babyface, which didn't bode well for a Reigns, a guy who just couldn't gain any traction with the hardcore fanbase.

*tl;dr*
Reigns used to be cool in the Shield. He lost that when he went solo. He wasn't ready. His promos were godawful. His moveset is way more limited than Cena's. Fans wanted Bryan. Fans liked Brock a lot more. His promos were still terrible. He never faced adversity or looked vulnerable. WWE never could find a way to make him look strong without making it look like he was being jammed down our throats.

Did I miss anything?


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 7, 2015)

You forgot they had Heyman say Reigns beat up grown men when he was 9 years old. Making him very hard to relate to.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 7, 2015)

i don't understand grown men Cena fans. i really don't.

they got boo'd at the concession stands last weekend.

btw, Neville gained nice little momentum tonight. I hope he gets a good Extreme Rules match.


----------



## Cromer (Apr 7, 2015)

Forget that 'relating to' part. I can't relate to a guy 80 pounds heavier than me who could run an Olympic trial 100m, and yet I mark out everytime he shows up on screen. 

Reigns doesn't need to be relatable. He needs to be _gripping._


----------



## Legend (Apr 7, 2015)

I wish the cruiserweight division was back for neville


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 7, 2015)

Kenju said:


> They brought Cody Rhodes back on the WWE App..



...I'm sorry what?


----------



## kenshinhimura (Apr 7, 2015)

Raw looks so boring without Brock havoc and wwe still persisting with Kane  and Big show.


----------



## Kenju (Apr 7, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> ...I'm sorry what?



False alarm, people putting out false information

he was just really pissed


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 7, 2015)

Disorder said:


> If Jericho acted like his podcast was going to blow Stone Cold's out of the water then I'd say the comparisons were fair. In my opinion it was just an average interview with a couple of notable questions. I don't think some of you would have been satisfied unless he busted Cena's balls for at least half the podcast.



Because that is how true interviews are supposed to be.  Tough questions, hard hitting, calling people out if they try to spin it.  Not 2 buddy buddy adding a few so called tough questions just to give lip service.


----------



## Kenju (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Sauce (Apr 7, 2015)

Missed Raw last night. Actually, I saw the opening segment and decided to turn it off. Watching it now and holy shit.
Kane and Orton. Reigns and Big Show. Jesus Christ, man.


----------



## Totitos (Apr 7, 2015)

Did Jericho ask Cena what was his favorite gundam?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2015)

If RAW held every show in Texas, you would think Roman Reigns is the most over wrestler in the universe.  Literally the first time in months he didn't get booed and there were signs for him everywhere. Same with Cena. Texas must be the jimmy capital of the world.


----------



## Legend (Apr 7, 2015)

Just make it live on tuesday everyweek


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 7, 2015)

Totitos said:


> Did Jericho ask Cena what was his favorite gundam?



Obviously the beamspam mcgee Strike Freedom.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2015)

Not the Amatsu Mina.


----------



## Legend (Apr 7, 2015)

Its obviously Gundam Maxter.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 7, 2015)

Sheamus is a much better character now by the way


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 7, 2015)

I actually like his new theme as well.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 7, 2015)

> Backstage Talk On AJ Lee Retiring From WWE, More On Roman Reigns' Family Being Upset At WrestleMania
> 
> By Marc Middleton | April 07, 2015
> 208
> ...



Smart on AJ, unless you are Trish, u lose in your last WWE match.

Expect Reigns to win the title at SS .


----------



## Ulti (Apr 7, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> I actually like his new theme as well.



I like how it's Scottish and not Irish.

But I doubt Vince knows the difference


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2015)

AJ the selfish ingrate not doing the honors on her way out and putting someone over. 

Even Punk put over Kane before he left


----------



## Ulti (Apr 7, 2015)

Also might as well give my thoughts on Invasion Attack

- Kenny Omega is amazing
- The finish to Styles/Ibushi was crazy, I wonder how many times they had to rehearse that and it was massive strength display from AJ.
- I must say I'm not a fan of njpw hot potatoing the tag belts around. They have Bullet Club end Shibata's and Goto's reign just so the heat vacuum that is The Kingdom get them? And The Young Bucks already lost after winning them in Osaka?


----------



## Cromer (Apr 7, 2015)

Just had a legit markout moment, seeing the Rock hit Statham with a Rock Bottom.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 7, 2015)

> - WWE's website has a new poll asking fans who should be the next Superstar to challenge United States Champion John Cena - Big Show, Dolph Ziggler, Sheamus, Damien Sandow, Bad News Barrett, Roman Reigns, Luke Harper or Intercontinental Champion Daniel Bryan. With almost 10,000 votes, 26% have voted for Sheamus. The next closest are Reigns with 18%, Ziggler with 15%, Sandow with 14% and Bryan with 11%.
> 
> - Brie Bella teased on Twitter that she may win the Divas Battle Royal on Monday's RAW from London to challenge her sister Nikki Bella for the WWE Divas Title.



Sheamus is now over.

And no more Bellas feud plz.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 7, 2015)

Fuck, that. Another night where the Bellas get buried. For their sake, I hope they take a hiatus.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 7, 2015)

New, day sucks! I'm so sorry Kofi and Big E have to be stuck in that death stable


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 7, 2015)

Charlotte needs to debut already and squash Carmella Bing.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2015)

Nikki shouldn't even sell for Charlotte.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 7, 2015)

Sheamus's new entrance.  Holy fuck. Marking out.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2015)

Sheamus vs Brock gonna be huge.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 7, 2015)

This Cena and Jericho podcast is full of propaganda.


----------



## Ulti (Apr 7, 2015)

Hahaha the boos Okada got when he pearl harboured Styles


----------



## Sauce (Apr 7, 2015)

They're both kissing Vince's ass at the same time. This is amazing.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 7, 2015)

IF YOU WANNA SEE ME TURN HEEL YOU GOTTA ACCEPT ROMAN REIGNS GUYS


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 7, 2015)

I think the best foe for US champ Cena is Big Show.  Then Kane.  Then Henry.  Then each member of DX.  Then each member of the NWO.  Then NOONE under 38.   Ever.  Stick them all there.  Please.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm not going to lie though. It's refreshing to see someone put their title on the line and defend it every week.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 7, 2015)

Cromer said:


> Just had a legit markout moment, seeing the Rock hit Statham with a Rock Bottom.



I like how the director pulled the audience in to the Rock Bottom  with how he moved the camera


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2015)

> Monday's episode of WWE RAW, with Ryback vs. Roman Reigns vs. Randy Orton in the main event, drew 3.964 million viewers. This is down 26% from last week's 5.364 million viewers for the post-WrestleMania 31 episode.
> 
> For this week's show, the first hour drew 4.300 million viewers, the second hour drew 4.039 million viewers and the final hour dropped 12% to 3.552 million viewers.



Third hour is exactly when I dropped the show as well. Guess I'm not the only one that finds Roman uninteresting :ho


----------



## Sauce (Apr 7, 2015)

The show in itself was uninteresting. Kane & Big Show get more time than Dean Ambrose and Ziggler? Disgusting.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 7, 2015)

Cena vs Roman  feud could be decent.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 7, 2015)

Sauce said:


> The show in itself was uninteresting. Kane & Big Show get more time than Dean Ambrose and Ziggler? Disgusting.



Ambrose and Ziggler are nothing but midcard jobbers.

Just happy to be on TV.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 7, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> Cena vs Roman  feud could be decent.



That might be the smartest way to get Roman some fans


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 7, 2015)

I called it to be the main event of next years Mania.

Then again fans may shit on both of them like in WM27.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 7, 2015)

I call Seth Rollins cashing in his 2nd MITB briefcase.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 7, 2015)

Only have to go one page back...


Perucho applauds AJ for not doing the favor on the way out, in fact going out of her way to not put someone over in retirement. 


Sauce defaming New Day as they are finally becoming interesting. 



You guys make me want to actually go moderate stuff sometimes.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 7, 2015)

Paige should have gotten the win anyway.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 7, 2015)

Nah, she's couldn't because she's not _revolutionary_ like AJ.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 7, 2015)

Paige is fully developed and doesn't appeal to pedos like Jerry Lawler.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2015)

Kuya said:


> That might be the smartest way to get Roman some fans



I'd cheer Cena. But that's just me


----------



## Cromer (Apr 8, 2015)

So would I, but I only really started resenting Cena when he fucked Wyatt's momentum up.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 8, 2015)

I resented Cena when he'd fuck up midcarders for lifes momentum up but the Wyatt one was really really bad.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 8, 2015)

Cena vs Roman. Cena's not going to turn heel, so why not book Reigns as the strong powerful heel. Like how Austin was. Arrive, raise hell, leave.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 8, 2015)

Watching the Iron Shiek DvD on Netflix and it's amazing.


----------



## teddy (Apr 8, 2015)

Ulti said:


> Also might as well give my thoughts on Invasion Attack
> 
> - Kenny Omega is amazing
> - The finish to Styles/Ibushi was crazy, I wonder how many times they had to rehearse that and it was massive strength display from AJ.
> - I must say I'm not a fan of njpw hot potatoing the tag belts around. They have Bullet Club end Shibata's and Goto's reign just so the heat vacuum that is The Kingdom get them? And The Young Bucks already lost after winning them in Osaka?



Yeah omega was seriously on point that night for his match and the main event



Cromer said:


> Just had a legit markout moment, seeing the Rock hit Statham with a Rock Bottom.



you have no idea how bad i had to curbstomp the urge to yell out the "rock bottom!" like i was a damn announcer


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 8, 2015)

BAW GAWD King, he nearly broke him in half!


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 8, 2015)

How well do you think Jim Ross would do as an announcer in NJPW ?


----------



## Cromer (Apr 8, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> How well do you think Jim Ross would do as an announcer in NJPW ?



We've already seen how well he could do. Very well on the deliberately paced upper card matches, struggling with the extreme pace of juniors matches. Liable to insert some passive-aggressive whining about how 'the product' should be. 

Overall, pretty good, but New Japan can't afford him on a consistent basis right now for anything except maybe WK yearly (and I'd prefer they tried Mauro Ranallo next year anyway)


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2015)

Smackdown...

_* Tonight’s match with Daniel Bryan and Dolph Ziggler vs. Sheamus and Bad News Barrett has been changed to Bryan, Ziggler and Roman Reigns vs. Sheamus, Barrett and Big Show. It will be the main event. Bryan started off in the ring talking about what happened last Thursday night. He was interrupted by Sheamus and Barrett but Ziggler made the save. Big Show attacks Ziggler and then Reigns makes the save. That sets up the six-man for later. It was said that *Reigns got the biggest pop* but Bryan's was almost as loud.

* Roman Reigns, Daniel Bryan and Dolph Ziggler defeated Big Show, Sheamus and Bad News Barrett. The heel controlled most of the match until Reigns got the big tag.* The crowd went nuts after Reigns came in.* The babyfaces got the upperhand and cleared the ring. Reigns hit a spear on Barrett for the pin._

Wtf is going on here?


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 8, 2015)

> WWE posted this clip of Dolph Ziggler doing word association with Kyle Edwards backstage. Ziggler also brings up how he still hasn't had a singles match at WrestleMania. Ziggler says he could make Shawn Michaels look better than he ever did on the grandest stage of them all.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 8, 2015)

Cool parts of NJPW Invasion
-Fale not failing.  This guy is not worth pitting against Okada yet, but the guy's actually improving.
-Kinda sad Naito didn't get the heavy boos again.  I like him as the Bo Dallas of NJPW...but credible.
-NJPW G1's timeline graphic is fucking awesome.  But Northern Japan gets gipped like a mofo.  Is the economic center for Japan Totally in the south?
-Did like....someone who does not speak english write Romero's promo?  I was just as confused as Barretta during that thing.  People are saying RPG Vice are getting heavy cheers and I see it a little, yet Barretta looks lost as shit most of the time.  

-.....Let's talk about 'Super Sexy Attack' and the 'Sexy Beam' firing Maria.  Like...that match was super implied rapey outside the ring.  Are they....turning Machine Gun into a good guy?

All in all, a great show and I've already forgotten about wwe.  *blinks at gog's post*  Oh, so they are sticking their golden child with wrestlers people actually like?  How surprising laze


----------



## teddy (Apr 8, 2015)

Cromer said:


> We've already seen how well he could do. Very well on the deliberately paced upper card matches, struggling with the extreme pace of juniors matches. Liable to insert some passive-aggressive whining about how 'the product' should be.
> 
> Overall, pretty good, but New Japan can't afford him on a consistent basis right now for anything except maybe WK yearly (*and I'd prefer they tried Mauro Ranallo next year anyway*)



This. this. this

been begging for this to be a reality since the first axs tv airing


----------



## Cromer (Apr 8, 2015)

ted. said:


> This. this. this
> 
> been begging for this to be a reality since the first axs tv airing



Iknorite?

I don't have the problems with Josh Barnett that Kraetsch, Lanza et al have with him, but Ranallo is just a legit great play-by-play guy. And I'd never heard him do anything before this AXS TV gig!!!


----------



## teddy (Apr 8, 2015)

Barnett can get a little cringey with his toilet humor at times, but i appreciate the perspective he can/has attributed to the table as a former in-ring competitor for the business and he's had some flashes of brilliance _(if it ain't broke, pull harder!)_. more time opportunities to announce will be good for him


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 8, 2015)

Haven't watched any AXS yet, glad to see the guy's pleasing to someone.  How far back at the matches they call on the latest episode?  I know it uses old footage.
Also...[youtube]WhIVN5l8L8U[/youtube] that end


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 8, 2015)

> - WWE recently applied to trademark the term "Superfriends Crew," which could be the name of a new stable. They also applied to trademark New Face of Fear for Bray Wyatt, Halloween Havoc, StarCade, Lone Wolf for Baron Corbin, The Vigilante for Sting, WWE Nation, Anti-Diva for Paige, Athletic Diva and The Beast Within, apparently for Brock Lesnar.
> 
> - As noted, WWE wants to do Stephanie McMahon vs. Ronda Rousey at WrestleMania 32 next year but there are many factors that could keep it from happening due to Rousey being signed to UFC. Their encounter at WrestleMania 31 was supposed to be the first angle to build to that singles match and WWE did not have Rousey use her signature armbar on Stephanie because they want that to be the money spot at WrestleMania 32.



Superfriends crew sounds so cheesy .

Basically WWE plans to build up a squash match between Ronda and Steph...


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 8, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Smackdown...
> 
> _* Tonight’s match with Daniel Bryan and Dolph Ziggler vs. Sheamus and Bad News Barrett has been changed to Bryan, Ziggler and Roman Reigns vs. Sheamus, Barrett and Big Show. It will be the main event. Bryan started off in the ring talking about what happened last Thursday night. He was interrupted by Sheamus and Barrett but Ziggler made the save. Big Show attacks Ziggler and then Reigns makes the save. That sets up the six-man for later. It was said that *Reigns got the biggest pop* but Bryan's was almost as loud.
> 
> ...



My guesses

A) Some people might have been impressed by the way he took the beatdown by Brock at WM.

B) It's pretty much certain he's out of the title picture for a long while.  Seth's holding till Brock returns which will be summerslam.  Until then he can feud with Orton.  

C) Even if Roman does have a title match at a PPV everyone knows he's not leaving with the belt.  Simply because unless the creatives in charge go way beyond their fuck ups they have done in the past Summerslam has to be Seth vs Brock for the title.

D) Isn't smackdown more jimmy anyway regardless of location?


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 8, 2015)

> Possible Matches For WWE Extreme Rules, Ronda Rousey Hires The Rock's Ex-Wife, Orton Vs. Rollins
> 
> By Marc Middleton | April 08, 2015
> 32
> ...



The crowd is gonna crap so much in that tag team match.

Rollins will retain vs Orton, and Orton wont get another title shot again(as long as Rollins is still champion).

Cena will beat Rusev, wondering about the stipulation, it would probably be a LMS match.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 8, 2015)

Goddamn, this mini-doc on Hideo's Wrestlemania week is flipping fantastic.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 8, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Smackdown...
> 
> _* Tonight?s match with Daniel Bryan and Dolph Ziggler vs. Sheamus and Bad News Barrett has been changed to Bryan, Ziggler and Roman Reigns vs. Sheamus, Barrett and Big Show. It will be the main event. Bryan started off in the ring talking about what happened last Thursday night. He was interrupted by Sheamus and Barrett but Ziggler made the save. Big Show attacks Ziggler and then Reigns makes the save. That sets up the six-man for later. It was said that *Reigns got the biggest pop* but Bryan's was almost as loud.
> 
> ...



Are they still in jimmy ass texas?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 8, 2015)

wow that main event sounded promising before the Reigns and Big Show part.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 9, 2015)

Seriously I am trying to figure out what has happened more.

Big show Face/heel turns
The amount of times the Reigns/Show rivalry has been on again and off again in the past 4 months.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 9, 2015)

Latest from the dirtsheets.

_
*Spoiler*:  



Regarding AJ Lee retiring from WWE, The Wrestling Observer Newsletter reports that those close to the situation say the fallout from WWE's Dr. Chris Amann filing a lawsuit against her husband CM Punk led to the decision to leave the company.

AJ likely had to call her departure a retirement to get out of the rest of her WWE contract. By retiring, she would have forfeited the chance to perform anywhere else in pro wrestling or other sports, at least for the remainder of the contract.


_
_
*Spoiler*:  




 New details are coming out from WrestleMania 31 Week and Brock Lesnar reportedly knew about Seth Rollins winning the WWE World Heavyweight Title when he signed his new contract earlier that week. Lesnar, Paul Heyman and Roman Reigns were working closely together throughout the build-up of the match so Reigns may have known a few days in advance also, according to The Wrestling Observer Newsletter. It was previously reported that none of the Superstars found out about Rollins winning until WrestleMania had already started.

Regarding Reigns not winning the title, many WWE talents have been really defensive of Reigns and there has been some bitterness against the vocal fans who really ended up forcing the change in plans. Even those within WWE who aren't knocking the vocal fans are still being very defensive of Reigns.

The internal reaction to Reigns losing is almost the opposite reaction talents had to Batista last year when fans forced plans to change at WrestleMania XXX. The feeling this year was the company spent a year building Reigns up and then the vocal fans put Reigns' big climax in jeopardy, eventually costing him the title and the important moment in his career


_


----------



## teddy (Apr 9, 2015)

Sure they spent a year building up reigns but it was a poor build _(the dumb attempts to make him sound like the rock and one of the most passive build ups for a wm main event in recent memory)_, and they must be using the time scale of his development loosely because his injury surely cut into that "year"


----------



## Kuya (Apr 9, 2015)

Being bitter against the fans that feed their paycheck


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 9, 2015)

Don't know what they see in Reigns so badly that they have to shove him down throats.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2015)

[S-A-F];53322087 said:
			
		

> Don't know what they see in Reigns so badly that they have to shove him down throats.



Dat chisled jaw, doe. 



The Juice Man said:


> Latest from the dirtsheets.
> 
> _
> *Spoiler*:
> ...



I can understand some of the underlying bitterness and defensiveness. He's probably pretty cool in the back, and a lot of people probably like him, with the new guys being friends with him and the old guys seeing him as a dude with a lot of promise. Plus, Reigns was honestly pretty hot until a little after the SHIELD breakup, and as far as the locker room is probably concerned, Reigns himself did nothing wrong... which he kinda didn't (Aside from being shit, but meh, there are a few shit Superstars that we tend to adore despite it).

Unfortunately, gahdamn fucking Vince fucking McMahon had soooo many brilliant ideas for the guy, his push and his overall booking, that the fans just plain didn't take kindly to it all at once. The WWE's anger should be directed toward Vinny Mac, his boneheaded ideas and his piss-poor sense of timing, not the fans. They're generally not into eating hot shit on a plate with a smile anymore, especially since the rest of the wrestling world is on fire right now, so it only makes WWE's already glaring issues look worse in the eyes of smarks.

All and all though, i'm more peeved at the alleged reasons for AJ taking off than the locker room's view of the Reigns thing. Didn't know Doctor Z-Pak was filing lawsuits. Doing your job must be hard.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 9, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Latest from the dirtsheets.
> 
> _
> *Spoiler*:
> ...



So AJ still had  a lot left in the tank.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 9, 2015)

Stop giving money to WWE


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 9, 2015)

Clever clever girl, that AJ.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 9, 2015)

When was AJs contract supposed to expire?


----------



## kenshinhimura (Apr 9, 2015)

What is Brock new contract like , how many matches has he got  for this year.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 9, 2015)

WWE just needs to hold every card in Texas. It's the only place where Roman is universally loved for some reason. 

Wait...Wrestlemania's going to be in Dallas.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 9, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> WWE just needs to hold every card in Texas. It's the only place where Roman is universally loved for some reason.
> 
> Wait...Wrestlemania's going to be in Dallas.



loooooool Vince must have his 'just as planned' face going on after that texas crowd.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> WWE just needs to hold every card in Texas. It's the only place where Roman is universally loved for some reason.
> 
> Wait...Wrestlemania's going to be in Dallas.



Come on man, I live in the state and when I watched their reactions this past Raw it had me scratching my head. :amazed


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 9, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> WWE just needs to hold every card in Texas. It's the only place where Roman is universally loved for some reason.
> 
> Wait...Wrestlemania's going to be in Dallas.



Well to be fair Wrestlemania and the raw after is likely only 10-15% locals and 85%+ People all over the world.  So it could be in Jimmyville in the great state of Jimmy and it would still be the least Jimmy crowds of the year.  Location really isn't relevant.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 9, 2015)

Just ban the UK from buying tickets to WM and the crowd would probably be 80% less douchetastic.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 9, 2015)

Waiting for Roman Reigns to have a credible singles feud. All this championship talk and dude has yet to have one of those.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 9, 2015)

Implying Big Show vs Reigns isn't feud of the year


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 9, 2015)

isnt big show vs reigns in chicago? thats gonna go over real well.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 9, 2015)

Don't know if you two are serious or trolling. 

Show, credible?


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 9, 2015)

Show did beat Hogan for his world title his debut match and the first man to hold WWE, WCW and ECW world titles.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 9, 2015)

kenshinhimura said:


> What is Brock new contract like , how many matches has he got  for this year.




Apparently the same as the last contract, so somewhere in the 5-6 range, with like 10-15 appearances.

It's been said that he's willing to do more if they pay him rate, but WWE doesn't want to pay, and at this point Brock's so over for being an attraction they probably wouldn't even if they could afford it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 9, 2015)

Ms. Jove said:


> Apparently the same as the last contract, so somewhere in the 5-6 range, with like 10-15 appearances.
> 
> It's been said that he's willing to do more if they pay him rate, but WWE doesn't want to pay, and at this point Brock's so over for being an attraction they probably wouldn't even if they could afford it.



Being over is something new to you.


I mean the guys you support


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 9, 2015)

> Citing Big Show as a ECW champion


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 9, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> > Citing Big Show as a ECW champion



He's in the history books for it.


----------



## Legend (Apr 9, 2015)

Khali is coming back

Also, Who cares if the wrestlers are salty about the fans, we are the ones in control.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2015)

Just tuned into SmackDown just to watch the crowd turn on New Day.    And they're playing up that heel heat.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 9, 2015)

Big Show's time has come and gone. He's not helping Reigns at all. Reigns needs to feud with current threats on the roster. Sheamus, Ambrose, Ryback, etc.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 9, 2015)

Harper couldve been a good muscleman for the authority, Iwouldve kept Show and Kane in the Tag Team division.

They were fine as team in 2005-2006


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2015)

So a pointless Divas match to promto a pointless battle royal coming this Monday. 

And they're doing a promo for Rowan.  So what's his win/loss record since the Wyatt family broke up?


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 9, 2015)

Legend said:


> Khali is coming back
> 
> Also, Who cares if the wrestlers are salty about the fans, we are the ones in control.



Shouldn't his legs be beyond done at this point?!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 9, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Being over is something new to you.
> 
> 
> I mean the guys you support



 HA!



Legend said:


> Khali is coming back
> 
> Also, Who cares if the wrestlers are salty about the fans, we are the ones in control.



 WE! THE PEOPLE!



PlacidSanity said:


> Just tuned into SmackDown just to watch the crowd turn on New Day.    And they're playing up that heel heat.



 I tune into this thread to catch you and Saf's new sets



Sauce said:


> Big Show's time has come and gone. He's not helping Reigns at all. *Reigns needs to feud with current threats on the roster. Sheamus, Ambrose, Ryback*, etc.



 even funnier. Ambrose, Ryback, and Sheamus threats....heh.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 9, 2015)

PlacidSanity said:


> So a pointless Divas match to promto a pointless battle royal coming this Monday.



An NXT Diva is definitely coming up to take the belt off Carmella Bing.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 10, 2015)

You guys catch this last night?


----------



## Totitos (Apr 10, 2015)

what u got?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 10, 2015)

no DQ match vs Matt Hardy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2015)

Cage match with Edge. Not bad honestly.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 10, 2015)

Superman said:


> HA!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, those superstars I listed are threats...People take them seriously. Which is why Reigns needs to feud with superstars like them. 

All Show has been doing is burying younger talent. Soiling the Andre the Giant Battle Royal. Eliminating Hideo. Shit is disgusting.

Him and Kane are the worst. Absolutely nothing to offer as of right now. At least you can do is put over talent.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 10, 2015)

It would have been one thing if it was someone like Cesaro or  Ryback eliminated Itami. I could understand that.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 10, 2015)

Kuya said:


> Being bitter against the fans that feed their paycheck



It might be better for him to win at another time when theres real energy. I think it was a smart move.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 10, 2015)

FEED ME MORE!


----------



## Legend (Apr 10, 2015)

[S-A-F];53330775 said:
			
		

> Shouldn't his legs be beyond done at this point?!


I know



> The following are highlights of a new interview with The Great Khali:
> 
> On his WWE departure: "I was busy establishing my wrestling institute in Jalandhar, Punjab. It's a world class institute where more than 30 young wrestlers are being trained by trainers from USA currently. I have tried to provide best facilities there so that we can prepare world class wrestlers who can represent our country in the WWE world."
> 
> On why it took roughly two years to work out a new deal with WWE: "It's not that I had no offers from the WWE. I had voluntarily taken this break as I needed some time to establish the institute in Jalandhar. Now that the things are on track I decided to get back to the ring. I will be back soon with some more friends from U.S. who will help me on my project to prepare WWE wrestling in India. We have trainees from all across the country. Also there are four girls apart from 30 boys who are being trained there. I wanted that girls get equal opportunity and so we have provided space for girls as well






Totitos said:


> what u got?


First Blood vs Jeff Hardy


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 10, 2015)

Man I don't want to see Khali in the ring ever again mainly because I fear a Sid injury coming.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 10, 2015)

Totitos said:


> what u got?



HIAC against Mick Foley.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 10, 2015)

barbwire match against the undertaker, tell my mother i love her.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 10, 2015)

Damn, I got a battle in a cage.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 10, 2015)

Totitos said:


> what u got?



Buried Alive match vs the murderer.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 10, 2015)

TLC vs Fat Hardy


----------



## Ulti (Apr 10, 2015)

Hell in a cell against Bret Hart


----------



## teddy (Apr 10, 2015)

Buried Alive match against big boss man


...it's cause i'm black isn't?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 10, 2015)

Totitos said:


> what u got?



Hmm, got Buried Alive match with Kurt Angle.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 10, 2015)

ted. said:


> Buried Alive match against big boss man
> 
> 
> ...it's cause i'm black isn't?



It's not against the Nose doe.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 10, 2015)

Legend said:


> I know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you dead


The Juice Man said:


> HIAC against Mick Foley.


you gonna die


Violent By Design said:


> barbwire match against the undertaker, tell my mother i love her.


glgl


Agmaster said:


> Damn, I got a battle in a cage.


vs who? 


LordPerucho said:


> Buried Alive match vs the murderer.


Beniot?

Benoit gonna kill you....


Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> TLC vs Fat Hardy


You dead mate


Ulti said:


> Hell in a cell against Bret Hart


se Better pray it's in Montreal.


ted. said:


> Buried Alive match against big boss man
> 
> 
> ...it's cause i'm black isn't?


you bought to be buried


PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, got Buried Alive match with Kurt Angle.


Kurt's gonna kill you, he a cyborg


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm going over.

Foley ALWAYS jobs in Hell in a Cell matches.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2015)

Totitos said:


> what u got?



Barbed wire vs Kane

Now is this debut Kane
Monster Kane
First demasked Kane
remasked Kane
Corporate Kane

That's the big question.


----------



## Cromer (Apr 10, 2015)

Buried Alive
Chris Jericho


Time to go over Jobbercho


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 10, 2015)

I got a Street Fight with Billy Gunn.

I'll probably get a better reaction than ol Mr. Ass if this is any version of him before and after 1998-1999.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 10, 2015)

I still remember when Billy Gunn Billy Gunn?d his KOTR title, .



> Source: TMZ
> 
> TMZ spoke to Scott Steiner about the allegations that he threatened Hogan through his wife Jennifer at an airport during WrestleMania 31 Week. As noted yesterday, a police report was filed and this led to Hulk requesting that Steiner be banned from the WWE Hall of Fame.
> 
> ...



Scotty still hates Hogans guts.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 10, 2015)

Hell in the Cell against Mick Foley.


----------



## Cromer (Apr 10, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Hell in the Cell against Mick Foley.



Congrats, you're going over.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 10, 2015)

I get to fight Ron Simmons.  C'mon man, Damn.


----------



## Ulti (Apr 10, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> Barbed wire vs Kane
> 
> Now is this debut Kane
> Monster Kane
> ...



What about Koncessions Kane?


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 10, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Hell in the Cell against Mick Foley.




Me too.

Sauce and I were both born April 22.

Earth Day


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 10, 2015)

LOL at TNA having a commercial of their own Sting DVD.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]_G3j3PxKnlE[/YOUTUBE]

Creepy Videopackage, but Im looking forward to seeing Mia Yim on Impact.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 11, 2015)

Kane is gonna retire within the next 2 years. His current character sucks, but we're all gonna miss him when he's gone, or at least miss his early half career self.

I just hope his last run is as the masked demon Kane. He should be in a triple threat retirement match with Taker and Sting at WM 32. There will be hype because fans will know all 3 are retiring.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 11, 2015)

When is the Big show retiring?


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 11, 2015)

He mentioned he had 10 years left on his contract.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 11, 2015)

Probably not until he's 60. 

TNA was enjoyable last night, I'd recommend it again to everyone who wants a substitute from WWE's bullshit.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 11, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> He mentioned he had 10 years left on his contract.



Coupled with no championship reigns. Useless as fuck.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 11, 2015)

[S-A-F];53344561 said:
			
		

> Probably not until he's 60.


 TT_TT




> TNA was enjoyable last night, I'd recommend it again to everyone who wants a substitute from WWE's bullshit.


 I have Lucha underground and NJPW for that, besides raw's been good the last 2 weeks


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 11, 2015)

I've seen a few eps of Lucha Underground but NJPW seems too much for me to follow right now.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 11, 2015)

So how do I find NJPW on AXS TV?  I don't have cable and world doesn't cover that...right?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 11, 2015)

I saw a full PWG program for the first time, for a promotion of their level I was impressed with what I saw.


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2015)

[S-A-F];53335482 said:
			
		

> Man I don't want to see Khali in the ring ever again mainly because I fear a Sid injury coming.





> WWE issued the following brief statement in response to The Great Khali claiming his contract with the company was renewed and he would be returning soon: "Khali is not returning to WWE."


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 11, 2015)

Kuya said:


> Kane is gonna retire within the next 2 years. His current character sucks, but we're all gonna miss him when he's gone, or at least miss his early half career self.
> 
> I just hope his last run is as the masked demon Kane. He should be in a triple threat retirement match with Taker and Sting at WM 32. There will be hype because fans will know all 3 are retiring.




im not going to miss kane in the slightest lol, he's been living off his debut year for 17 years.


they already brought back his demon mask thing, and it was stinky.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 11, 2015)

Legend said:


>


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2015)

They were like nope.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 11, 2015)

Legend said:


>



Why Khali lying to people then?  Glad to know he's not coming back.


----------



## Legend (Apr 12, 2015)

Despiration


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 12, 2015)

been a while 


anything interesting happened?


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 12, 2015)

> - The Tennessean has an article about Jeff Jarrett, his family and Global Force Wrestling. Jarrett said he has been in talks with three TV networks but also said GFW will offer a variety of content for free online.



If its a channel like DA, then GFW will be another ROH.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 12, 2015)

> Thanks to Darren for the following WWE live event results from today's show in Leeds, England:
> 
> * Neville def. Finn Balor. Neville was said to be really over, and Balor worked heel during the match.
> 
> ...



Why is Big Show in the main picture again? Because of his size? .


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 12, 2015)

God, WWE I feel needs to go under for wrestling to flourish again. I mean, granted there's probably going to be a dark period but I think ultimately things will work out for the better.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 12, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> If its a channel like DA, then GFW will be another ROH.



Well they need some Turner-tier money if you want them to be actual competition for WWE.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 12, 2015)

[S-A-F];53353064 said:
			
		

> Well they need some Turner-tier money if you want them to be actual competition for WWE.



At most he should get GFW to Spike TV, I remember old rumors of JJ having a probable deal with TBS.

Dixie would probably be forced to sell TNA to him.


> Source: PWInsider
> 
> TNA wrestlers are reportedly dealing with pay issues. Some of the wrestlers have reached out to PWInsider recently and one claims the company is behind two pay periods while others claim they are still owed money from February. Due to TNA not having live events booked for the talents, the pay issues have become a source of aggravation as the talents work to make up their income on the indies.
> 
> ...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 12, 2015)

TNA is over. A damn shame too, bringing in the guys that gutted WCW was the dumbest move.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 12, 2015)

Guess they're gonna always have money problems. This just sounds like a big fuck up, how did they not try to keep track of the companies location?



Seto Kaiba said:


> TNA is over. A damn shame too, bringing in the guys that gutted WCW was the dumbest move.



Yeah not sure what made them think having Hogan, Bischoff and Russo running their show was such a good idea. What's even worse is I think they lost their Spike TV deal by covering up the fact they still had Russo under the table working for them.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 13, 2015)

Watching the network and it's my first time seeing Messiah Punk. Too bad it's the barbershop match at Extreme Rules.


----------



## teddy (Apr 13, 2015)

Punk/Hardy was the best if only because of the massive mark war on the wwe universe forum


----------



## Sauce (Apr 13, 2015)

Oh shit, he won. Thank you Punk.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 13, 2015)

Botched Spot said:
			
		

> From
> Did you know? If a talent is fired from the WWE for disciplinary reasons they forfeit all merchandise rights and are unable to compete in pro wrestling or MMA for one year?
> 
> *Who would sign a contract like that?*


14 new NXT hires.  _Aiiiirhoooorn!_


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 13, 2015)

Much like the fans looking for any kind of entertainment wrestlers are hard up and will take any kind of fucked up contract as long as they get on the "only show in town".



Sauce said:


> Watching the network and it's my first time seeing Messiah Punk. Too bad it's the barbershop match at Extreme Rules.



Yeah Jesus Punk was really fun. He was carrying Smackdown at the time.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 13, 2015)

False.  Ziggler and Kofi were carrying SD at the time.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 13, 2015)

Khali tryin to stay relevant


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 13, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> False.  Ziggler and Kofi were carrying SD at the time.



No one cared about either guy back then.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 13, 2015)

For Sauce


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2015)

These shit tier RAW spoilers


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 13, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Watching the network and it's my first time seeing Messiah Punk.



Yeah, you missed some good shit with the SES.
Chicago Messiah was easily the most hated man in wrestling at the time.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 13, 2015)

[S-A-F];53359583 said:
			
		

> No one cared about either guy back then.



No no, that's THESE days.  Fans believed these guys had a shot back then.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 13, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> No no, that's THESE days.  Fans believed these guys had a shot back then.



MAYBE Ziggler before he started talking shit about Cena and Orton.

Talking trash about WWE's golden boys is a big no no.

And we all know Kofi's just the wrong color.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2015)

Yeah, he's not Orange.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 13, 2015)

About the divas Battle Royal


*Spoiler*: __ 




Paige got a huge pop when she won
Rosa Mendes eliminated Nattie and Summer Rae from the battle royal (WTF?!)


----------



## Sauce (Apr 13, 2015)

So I take it Raw isn't live tonight. Sigh, guess I can do something else like watch Love and Hip Hop.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 13, 2015)

RAW is already taped so it definitely will have edited crowd noise.

Probably play Pokemon X and Smash Bros.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 13, 2015)

By the way, Juice won the WM predictions. He's the only one to get 6 correct predictions. 


He now has naming rights to the thread for two months, choice of a sparkly name or user title or whatever the fuck they give people, and he gets to pick one old show that everyone will have to watch. It can keep a watch party or you must watch within a set week, but you have to watch it and prove it or you can't post for a while.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 13, 2015)

Juice, name the thread after Carmelle Binge. Do it.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 13, 2015)

Once again, I am the undisputed champion of this forum. 

The PPV I choose will probably be a WCW or ECW ppv.

I'll pick something good.

I'll pick before the weekend.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 13, 2015)

...shutup, Jove.


LordPerucho said:


> Raw spoilers
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I had no plans to watch Raw tonight _What?_
The hell is this noise, at least tell me some other tag ream gets to look good._What?_
If Naomi dons a black hat...is Nikki a good guy now?  _What?_
Hey, don't be salt about DB.  Just think of it as him try to start a new smackdown 6.  Hopefully they just avoid raw altogether. 


 Not like it matters to me.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 13, 2015)

John Cena SUUUUCCCCKKKS


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 13, 2015)

Juice, better be something that does not require WWE network. Not subscribing to it.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 13, 2015)

I'll try to find a match on Dailymotion.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 13, 2015)

BnB vs Cena.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 13, 2015)

Cena gets to bury Barrett again.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 13, 2015)

I forgot raw was taped. should I read spoilers? 

Oh look a Barrett and Cena match coming? Even in the UK Barrett will job.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 13, 2015)

As if the Nexus wasn't enough


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 13, 2015)

I like that they are treating the US title like a TV championship,


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 13, 2015)

I said they should treat one of the midcard belts like a TV title.

I love being proved right.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 13, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> As if the Nexus wasn't enough



Injuries fucked Barrett's career up.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 13, 2015)

Don't go comparing what Lethal does to this shit, Juice.  You trying to get rank 2 igged?  Anyways...  Dumb booking aside, Big E is scary mofo.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 13, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> Don't go comparing what Lethal does to this shit, Juice.



I'm a HUGE Jay Lethal fan.

But I know WWE's history when it comes to pushing brothas.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 13, 2015)

Big E push plz if that poster is anything to go by. Just hope he doesn't talk like a stereotypical black preacher anymore.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 13, 2015)

So WWE wanting to bury Barret in his own backyard.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 13, 2015)

LANA!!!

WOO


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 13, 2015)

Russian chain match lol sounds like a shitty match type.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 13, 2015)

Poster's a WIP, look at the time.  And Juice, still Cena is not on Lethal's level yet as a "midcard" champ.  I wanna see him have a non defense match.  Are Cena powers stronger than midcard belt's curse


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 13, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> And Juice, still Cena is not on Lethal's level yet as a "midcard" champ.



Never said he was.

Lethal has talent.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 13, 2015)

DAT pop for the Goddess.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 13, 2015)

Divas time.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 13, 2015)

Bellas on commentary.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 13, 2015)

Just saw a Naomi vag shot.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 13, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> Just saw a Naomi vag shot.



The Snatch View.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 13, 2015)

Goddess Paige on Mic.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2015)

Paige cutting this Cena as fuck promo.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 13, 2015)

Here's the Naomi heel turn.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2015)

The state of this heel turn making sense


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 13, 2015)

That orangutan is attacking Paige.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 13, 2015)

All I noticed from that beatdown is Naomi's big ol booty.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2015)

Wyatt still over in England. 

This is why these fans are the stupidest in the world.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 13, 2015)

te fuck is fat wyatt talking about?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 13, 2015)

LUCHA LUCHA LUCHA vs Ascension.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2015)

This sloppy as fuck tag team action.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 13, 2015)

Kalisto going ham.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2015)

The state of the diva match piss break length given to this tag match.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 13, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> te fuck is fat wyatt talking about?



I dunno, he always sounds like someone high trying to sound deep.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2015)

"It always Reigns in England" sign held up by a thirsty as fuck nerd girl.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 13, 2015)

Dead crowd for BABYGURL


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2015)

"Do you like brutal fights?"

Stupid as fuck crowd cheers.

You guys are doing it wrong.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 13, 2015)

SUPLEX CITY BITCH!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2015)

Crowd booing Seth Rollins.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2015)

Big Show.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 13, 2015)

These chants "Thank you Big Show"


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2015)

Crowd impressed because Roman said bitch.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2015)

Big Show, the biggest failure of potential in wrestling history due to weight issues and laziness, talking about wasted potential.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2015)

"Thank you Big Show" to "Boring" chants in the span of 20 seconds.

Big Show's career in a nutshell.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 13, 2015)

Reigns still hasn't gotten better on the mic.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 13, 2015)

Roman's promo tonight actually sounds like it didn't come from VKM.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 13, 2015)

Eh the mic part is the least important thing in Wrestling.  If you just go out there and kick someones ass then that is all that matters.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2015)

Fans cheering Roman when he says cheesy tough guy shit.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 13, 2015)

Please retire chants.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2015)

"Please Retire"


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 13, 2015)

Throw him through the window. Not much brainpower required Show.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 13, 2015)

We want Austin chant?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 13, 2015)

Now it is "You fat bastard."

What he is Roy Chubby Brown now.


----------



## teddy (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2015)

This crowd is schizo.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 13, 2015)

that was pointless....


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 13, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Big Show, the biggest failure of potential in wrestling history due to weight issues and laziness, talking about wasted potential.



So much for Andre the Giant's "son". 


Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> "Thank you Big Show" to "Boring" chants in the span of 20 seconds.
> 
> Big Show's career in a nutshell.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 13, 2015)

Who pays for the damages?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 13, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> Who pays for the damages?



Boris Johnson


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2015)

Randy Orton


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 13, 2015)

Its like my mind just wanders when Orton appears. 

Oh poor Cesaro is gonna get eaten by da viper.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 13, 2015)

Was anyone else hearing something coming through the head phonse of the commentary team?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2015)

Randy Orton


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 13, 2015)

Any intel on a Sting appearance?


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 13, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> Any intel on a Sting appearance?



lol


GOD IS RANDY ORTON SO BORING. I DOZED OFF.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2015)

The state of burying the tag team champions in favor of Boreton


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2015)

Car battery and testicles callback to the Shano-Mac feud


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2015)

"Are you really afraid of...DOLPH ZIGGLER!?"

all dis Dolph burial.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 13, 2015)

Loved the Kane/Shane feud reference. 



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> "Are you really afraid of...DOLPH ZIGGLER!?"
> 
> all dis Dolph burial.



Dolph treated like his offense.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 13, 2015)

Dean, dropped so low he is against Adam Rose.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 13, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> Dean, dropped so low he is against Adam Rose.



They don't do anything with Dean, no feuds or shit. Its disgusting.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 13, 2015)

Mr. Sinister vs Faildungo.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 13, 2015)

OMG this fail attempt at doing the Fandango theme



			
				[S-A-F];53363058 said:
			
		

> They don't do anything with Dean, no feuds or shit. Its disgusting.



It's like they don't remember that they have a blood feud all ready and waiting to be played out.  Seriously Seth vs Dean?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 13, 2015)

the return of the Fandangoing.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 13, 2015)

Bryan sighted!!!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2015)

Kane acting like he's never jobbed ever.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 13, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> OMG this fail attempt at doing the Fandango theme
> 
> 
> 
> It's like they don't remember that they have a blood feud all ready and waiting to be played out.  Seriously Seth vs Dean?



They'd rather have Seth/Orton's boring feud go a month longer while Dean doesn't even make it on the card.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 13, 2015)

[S-A-F];53363214 said:
			
		

> They'd rather have Seth/Orton's boring feud go a month longer while Dean doesn't even make it on the card.



I wonder how much back stage talk is going on between Vince and Triple H.  I mean isn't both Seth and Dean Hunter's guys.  If so then Vince can't be booted out of power soon enough.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 13, 2015)

Mizdow with Summer vs Miz now.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2015)

Who's next?


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 13, 2015)

PTP with dem plantinum shovels.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2015)

"Rainbow's my favorite color."

Darren Young pls


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 13, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> I wonder how much back stage talk is going on between Vince and Triple H.  I mean isn't both Seth and Dean Hunter's guys.  If so then Vince can't be booted out of power soon enough.



Vince's wetdream is Orton so no surprise he got in over Dean. 



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> "Rainbow's my favorite color."
> 
> Darren Young pls


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 13, 2015)

Neville vs Ziggler. This should be a great match.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 13, 2015)

PAC vs Ziggler


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 13, 2015)

Steal the show type of match .


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 13, 2015)

The Newcastle Unilited?   Vince you're just making Cole embarrass himself more


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 13, 2015)

DAT 450 OFF THE BARRICADE.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 13, 2015)

Bridge of Dolph's nose is bleeding.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 13, 2015)

Neville loses again.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 13, 2015)

Having an Irishman almost kill a Brit in the middle of London.

That's not going to go down well.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 13, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> DAT 450 OFF THE BARRICADE.



Shit was wet.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2015)

Mia Yim basically looking like every thai chick in porn ever.


----------



## Black Superman (Apr 14, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> I'm a HUGE Jay Lethal fan.
> 
> But I know WWE's history when it comes to pushing brothas.



I'm a Jay Lethal fan too. I hear he's been tearing it up in ROH. His impressions are gold and his personality is cool, he just seems like a wrestler's wrestler.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 14, 2015)

[S-A-F];53363010 said:
			
		

> Loved the Kane/Shane feud reference.
> 
> 
> 
> Dolph treated like his offense.






Have to admit I really could've done without the Naomi turn. Like Paige well enough, but I don't see why we couldn't have another face going for the belt instead of Paige for apparently the 80th time.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 14, 2015)

@GOG: but actually a woman


----------



## Legend (Apr 14, 2015)

I want Black Machismo or Lethal Consequences reunion


----------



## Kuya (Apr 14, 2015)

oh wow Naomi turned heel


----------



## Cromer (Apr 14, 2015)

*reads RAW recap*

Oh look, its fucking nothing.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 14, 2015)

Cromer, I knew that when I saw that Randy Orton and Rollins closed out the show.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 14, 2015)

Guys, I know it sounds crazy, but all you gotta do is just watch it 4-10 times a year. You don't really miss anything and whatever major event you can just refer to youtube for. Smackdown in its current state just doesn't seem worth watching at all.

Definitely watch the RAWs after Summerslam, Wrestlemania, Survivor Series, Royal Rumble, and if you feel so inclined, Money in the Bank or Night of Champions.

Optionally, you can watch the Raws before these events as well.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 14, 2015)

WWE isnt doing favors to Rollins with him banning the RKO...


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 14, 2015)

All that means is that Orton will punt his head off.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 14, 2015)

What the fuck is with that shit. Banning moves in wrestling matches as a stipulation.

Didn't they learn from that bullshit with the Brogue kick?


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 14, 2015)

WWE bad guys NEVER learn.


----------



## Cromer (Apr 14, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Guys, I know it sounds crazy, but all you gotta do is just watch it 4-10 times a year. You don't really miss anything and whatever major event you can just refer to youtube for. Smackdown in its current state just doesn't seem worth watching at all.
> 
> Definitely watch the RAWs after Summerslam, Wrestlemania, Survivor Series, Royal Rumble, and if you feel so inclined, Money in the Bank or Night of Champions.
> 
> Optionally, you can watch the Raws before these events as well.



Too many Raws. Pre & Post Summerslam, Rumble through Mania.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 14, 2015)

> WWE edited crowd reactions for several moments at Monday's taped RAW from London. One of the bigger edits was when a graphic for Cesaro vs. Randy Orton was shown. Live, Cesaro's picture got a big pop but on the RAW broadcast, Orton got the pop and there was barely any reaction for Cesaro.



Oh FFS, WWE.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 14, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Oh FFS, WWE.



But Cesaro doesn't have IT according to Vinny Mac.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 14, 2015)

How is Cesaro supposed to be over when Vince tells him to stop using the move that got him(Swing) over and editing his crowd reactions?


----------



## Black Superman (Apr 14, 2015)

Kuya said:


> oh wow Naomi turned heel



Her reasons are valid though. They gave Paige the diva's title on her first day. Anti-diva? I think not. I think it can be argued that Naomi is the real anti-diva in the diva's division. Shes not white, slim or conventional. While Paige herself isn't traditional conventional, she's a lot more sellable than Naomi is with pale brunettes being in style.


----------



## Black Superman (Apr 14, 2015)

Neville is the most athletic guy on the roster, bar none.

1. Neville
2. Zigs
3. Seth

I can't wait to see Uhaa Nation tear it up with these guys, 250 lb power guy moving around like a cruiserweight. Ahmed Johnson 2.0


----------



## Black Superman (Apr 14, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Neville loses again.



It's ok, he's going to be that nikka, just not now. He's just getting that young simba build which works for him.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 14, 2015)

Yeah, Neville should totally beat the World champion and the jobber guy they pretend is a main event player in his first month on the main roster.


----------



## Black Superman (Apr 14, 2015)

She looks like Ava Devine.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 14, 2015)

Ava Devine


----------



## Black Superman (Apr 14, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Yeah, Neville should totally beat the World champion and the jobber guy they pretend is a main event player in his first month on the main roster.



If he was 6'4 and he had muscles everywhere and couldn't wrestle. He'd be champ.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 14, 2015)

Mia wouldve been the perfect replacement for AJ



> It's rumored that Roman Reigns vs. Big Show, perhaps in a Last Man Standing Match, will be announced on SmackDown or next week's RAW.



How many superman punches/spear will Reigns need to KO Big Show?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 14, 2015)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> If he was 6'4 and he had muscles everywhere and couldn't wrestle. He'd be champ.



That describes no one that's the world champion.


----------



## Black Superman (Apr 14, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> That describes no one that's the world champion.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 14, 2015)

John Cena is only 6 feet tall.


----------



## Black Superman (Apr 14, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> John Cena is only 6 feet tall.



He fits the bill in spirit. When you're 6 foot tall, you can go in either direction really.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 14, 2015)

Lex was never WWf champion either.

Cena himself was almost future endeavoured many times before the crowd got behind him during the thuganomics era. Batista was meant to be the man, and he didn't fit white/samoan musclebound guy.  Being philipino/greek, but the fans wanted Cena to be the guy until they generic Cena the guy.


----------



## Cromer (Apr 14, 2015)

Tbh it just shows folly to think Neville is being buried.


----------



## Totitos (Apr 14, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]2HbwohKKHJg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 14, 2015)

My cable is basically the equivalent of Brock lesnar contract, WWE programs just show up 10-12 times a year on my television


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 14, 2015)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> She looks like Ava Devine.



 You need to up your Asian porn game son!


----------



## Black Superman (Apr 14, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> You need to up your Asian porn game son!



asianstreetmeat.com?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 14, 2015)

@ Nice Dynamite: Asa Akira?


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 14, 2015)

Ava Devine oversells with her over the top screaming.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 14, 2015)

Is this really what we feel like filling the thread with?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 14, 2015)

_> WWE Intercontinental Champion Daniel Bryan is reportedly not doing well as far as his health goes. Bryan continues to deal with issues from the injuries that took him out of action last year and Dave Meltzer noted on Wrestling Observer Radio that he's in rough shape, which is why WWE has been protecting him in six-man matches as of late and why he hasn't been on RAW in two weeks. On a related note, apparently Bryan's brand new autobiography from WWE has no mention of AJ Lee. This is interesting because AJ played a big part in Bryan's WWE storylines and the WrestleMania 28 loss to Sheamus that really led to Bryan's career turning around. (From F4WOnline)_


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 14, 2015)

I question the logic of why put him in a ladder match when he is still in rough shape?

They are Chris Benoiting him.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 14, 2015)

RIP Danielson


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 14, 2015)

Is a ladder match more or less dangerous than suplex city?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 14, 2015)

Well, to be fair, they had to put him somewhere since the fans love him so much, everyone else was scheduled (I'm assuming) and a 6-man-anything match is a good way to have an exciting match without needing certain wrestlers to do much work. Just look at Roman Reigns


----------



## Sauce (Apr 14, 2015)

> Is a ladder match more or less dangerous than suplex city?



Less dangerous, for sure.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 14, 2015)

Gibbs said:


>


Why is no one acknowledging this?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 14, 2015)

Gibbs worrying over kayfabe injury reports


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 14, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> @ Nice Dynamite: Asa Akira?



I said Asian not Asian American 
Sharon Lee


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 14, 2015)

> Monday's episode of WWE RAW, a taped show from London with Randy Orton and WWE World Heavyweight Champion Seth Rollins in the main event segment, drew 3.665 million viewers. This is down from last week's 3.964 million viewers.
> 
> For this week's show, the first hour drew 3.686 million viewers, the second hour drew 3.786 million viewers and the final hour drew 3.525 million viewers.



They have lost almost 2 million viewers since WM.


----------



## Cromer (Apr 14, 2015)

Then just don't fucking put him back on TV. The guy's a lifer; as long as he's healthy he's always gonna be at VKM's disposal. 





But those delicious network subs, lolol.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 14, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Is a ladder match more or less dangerous than suplex city?



I don't remember Brock ever injuring Kurt who probably has worse neck problems than Danielson.

Even Austin said Brock is a safe worker.



Gibbs said:


> Why is no one acknowledging this?



Maybe because it's kayfabe.

Paige is shooting a movie.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 14, 2015)

Because Kurt was abusing Pain-Killers otherwise he wouldve dead already.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 14, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Because Kurt was abusing Pain-Killers otherwise he wouldve dead already.



How do pain killers prevent paralysis, doctor? 

Like I said, Brock is a safe worker.


----------



## Ulti (Apr 14, 2015)

A few fans invaded the ring as Smackdown was taping tonight


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 14, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Like I said, Brock is a safe worker.



No he's not. 

WM19....Kurt Angle goes into seizures backstage after his match with Brock from his neck injury.

Broke Hardcore Holly's neck.

Legitimately fucked up Cena's arm at Extreme Rules.

Gave The Undertaker a concussion at WM30.

And Stone Cold never worked a match against Brock, so his opinion on whether or not Brock is safe is basically meaningless.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 14, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> No he's not.



There's a difference between stiff and dangerous worker.

Goldberg was a dangerous worker.

Outside Bob Holly, who did he put on the shelf during his current run?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 14, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> There's a difference between stiff and dangerous worker.
> 
> Goldberg was a dangerous worker.
> 
> Outside Bob Holly, who did he put on the shelf during his current run?



Undertaker. 

And don't forget how he threw a monitor and injured a fan.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 14, 2015)

Hardcore Holly didn't  want to help sell Brock offense and refuse to cooperate that's why Brock did what he did just to knock Bob off his high horse.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm pretty sure Brock fucked up CM Punk too, but Punk is a fragile crybaby, so who knows.


----------



## Ulti (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 14, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Undertaker.



Taker hurt himself with that legdrop off the apron.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I'm pretty sure Brock fucked up CM Punk too, but Punk is a fragile crybaby, so who knows.



Punk was already working hurt coming back early from surgery.

Keep trying Ghost.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 14, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Taker hurt himself with that legdrop off the apron.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please that's nothing Kurt Angle won everything with a broken fucking neck.

But seriously Punk should have been kept off TV from WM till Summerslam to recover.  If Vince had not rushed him back all the time he might still be in the WWE.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 14, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Taker hurt himself with that legdrop off the apron.
> 
> Punk was already working hurt coming back early from surgery.
> 
> Keep trying Ghost.



He broke HHH's arm twice.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 14, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> He broke HHH's arm twice.



And Nose couldn't decide which arm was broken.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 14, 2015)

Brock also knocked Shawn Michaels eye straight and fixed The Nose bladder problems



Brock Lesnar, Phd


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 14, 2015)

Those twits invading  the ring have pretty good presence and showmanship.  Just saying.


----------



## Ulti (Apr 14, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> Those twits invading  the ring have pretty good presence and showmanship.  Just saying.



Vince - "hmm, what's Shelton doing in the ring?"

These guys are quite infamous over here though, they invaded a football pitch when Spurs were playing and got them in a lot of trouble


----------



## Cromer (Apr 14, 2015)

Because Brock is crazy strong, the assumption is that he SHOULD be safe as houses. That said, legit shooters tend to be sloppy when switching back to pro graps, and Brock wasn't exactly a cuddly bear beforehand. 

Plus, do you actually think a Brock Lesnar-Daniel Bryan wouldn't be the stiffest fucking shit in the history of American PPV wrestling, ever?


----------



## Sauce (Apr 14, 2015)

Ghost implying that Brock hurt Undertaker is exactly why I don't take him seriously.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 14, 2015)

I hope they put Lana Del Bae on Total Divas


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 14, 2015)

Cromer said:


> Plus, do you actually think a Brock Lesnar-Daniel Bryan wouldn't be the stiffest fucking shit in the history of American PPV wrestling, ever?



Instead, we got Reigns smiling, flipping his hair and no selling a visit to Suplex City.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 14, 2015)

Rusev buying her love


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 14, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Instead, we got Reigns smiling, flipping his hair and no selling a visit to Suplex City.



Bryan would've died in the ring.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 14, 2015)

Brock didn't kill Cena.

Cena also has a bad neck if memory recalls.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 14, 2015)

Cena is also a workaholic robot that refuses to ever take time off. He came back from his broken neck in like two months. And that elbow injury that was suppose to keep him out of action for 4 months in six weeks.

Rumors say Cena is in pretty bad shape now too. Which I kinda believe. He's slowed down in the ring.


----------



## Cromer (Apr 14, 2015)

Has he really slowed down that much? His match with Rusev at Mania was pretty decently paced, and so was the Ambrose match the night after. 

I guess he really is the American Tanahashi.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 14, 2015)

Shena is one guy who ever end up cripple I won't feel sorry for not because of his in ring character but because he had all the help and time in the world to properly take care of himself with his injuries but just to make the Vince jimmies happy he comes back.


Then again Shena would no sell being dead


----------



## Black Superman (Apr 14, 2015)

You can't post twitter here? Apparently there's a clip on twitter of some raucus fans with a choice chant referring to Naomi after the paige incident. Messed up.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 14, 2015)

Well that's not very PG.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 14, 2015)

_They challenged each other and Sheamus vs. Ziggler in a loser kisses the winners ass match was added to the PPV._


----------



## Legend (Apr 14, 2015)

Horribad


----------



## Ulti (Apr 14, 2015)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> You can't post twitter here? Apparently there's a clip on twitter of some raucus fans with a choice chant referring to Naomi after the paige incident. Messed up.



Probably Chelsea fans


----------



## teddy (Apr 14, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> _They challenged each other and Sheamus vs. Ziggler in a loser kisses the winners ass match was added to the PPV._



W-what?


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 14, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> _They challenged each other and Sheamus vs. Ziggler in a loser kisses the winners ass match was added to the PPV._



Yikes, Ziggler about to become Zack Ryder level .


----------



## Cromer (Apr 14, 2015)

Can't view videos right now, what does the twitter video feature?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 14, 2015)

Cromer, the fans chanting "You're a ^ (use bro)" at Naomi.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 14, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> _They challenged each other and Sheamus vs. Ziggler in a loser kisses the winners ass match was added to the PPV._



Anything to make Ziggler into a beta.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 14, 2015)

I hope they don't edit out the fans rushing the ring


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 14, 2015)

what's with the shitposter thing?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 14, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Brock didn't kill Cena.
> 
> Cena also has a bad neck if memory recalls.



Problem is Bryan might not be in good shape right now either.  With the reports that were posted a couple pages back it would be stupid to have him go to suplex city.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## Agmaster (Apr 14, 2015)

A: Really, chanting that at Naomi?  I expected better.  B: ... Ziggler, eyeroll why ever would I not watch these episodes...


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 14, 2015)

Not really surprised with what the crowd was saying to the divas the night after WM.
Wrestling crowds seeping back to their old redneck ways.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 14, 2015)

Neville vs. Bryan at SS for the IC. Can't wait.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 14, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Neville vs. Bryan at SS for the IC. Can't wait.



Read my mind.

I was thinking Danielson would drop the belt to PAC.

PAC is definitely not going over Cena.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 14, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Neville vs. Bryan at SS for the IC. Can't wait.



Now if only Sami Zayn was brought up as well and fight Cena for the US title at summerslam.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 15, 2015)

I don't think I would want Zayn to be "elevated" so early in his career.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 15, 2015)

Sauce said:


> I don't think I would want Zayn to be "elevated" so early in his career.



This. 

You know Cena will want to siphon off of Generico's overness like a parasite.


----------



## teddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Sooner or later he'll have to go FACE 2 FACE WITH DA MAN THAT RUNZ DA PLACE!


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 15, 2015)

> Daniel Bryan has apparently been pulled from the rest of the current WWE European tour. The most recent advertising for the rest of the tour has Bryan removed from the remaining shows.
> 
> We noted earlier this week that Dave Meltzer mentioned on Wrestling Observer Radio that Bryan has been working hurt. Bryan has been competing mostly in six-man matches, and has only worked two singles matches since winning the Intercontinental title at WrestleMania 31 earlier this month. He hasn't wrestled on RAW the past two weeks.
> 
> Bryan did work last night's SmackDown taping in London, teaming with John Cena. We hope to have more shortly.



He is gonna vacate another title belt. It was a mistake bringing Bryan back too soon.




> - In regards to WWE editing the crowd reactions for Cesaro at Monday's RAW in London, reader Edward Fairchild sent word that WWE also edited the big pops received by Neville, Dolph Ziggler and Bad News Barrett during their entrances.



.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 15, 2015)

Zayne vs. Rhyno tonight on NXT. Rhyno's old ass better put Zayne over.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 15, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Zayne vs. Rhyno tonight on NXT. Rhyno's old ass better put Zayne over.



I didn't know Rhyno had control over booking.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 15, 2015)

B-plus Bryan and dat F-minus body.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 15, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> I didn't know Rhyno had control over booking.



Well, he can at least make him look good.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 15, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> B-plus Bryan and dat F-minus body.



He's a little man, its to be expected. Now to put our hopes back into big alpha, Roman Reigns.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 15, 2015)

Seriously, Bryan didn't do anything to tone down his style once he returned. He still does the diving headbutt and he still does the missile dropkick, the two moves that caused his neck problems in the first place. I'm not really surprised he ended up breaking down so quickly after his comeback.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 15, 2015)

> Source: PWInsider
> 
> We noted earlier that WWE Intercontinental Champion Daniel Bryan had apparently been removed from the current European tour, likely due to ongoing health issues.
> 
> ...



Oh oh, This might lead to vacating the title or early retirement?

The only good of this is that Ambrose might be pushed again.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 15, 2015)

Ambrose getting a push.


----------



## teddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Yeah, pushed...



...on his back to eat another pin


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 15, 2015)

Seriously, Ambrose has surpassed Foley being a glorified jobber.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 15, 2015)

I am quite surprised at DB having to retire possibly.  I did NOT see Ziggler outlasting him.  Such is the price for being short and over.  I mean...look at Mysterio and he's a "legend"


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 15, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Seriously, Bryan didn't do anything to tone down his style once he returned. He still does the diving headbutt and he still does the missile dropkick, the two moves that caused his neck problems in the first place. I'm not really surprised he ended up breaking down so quickly after his comeback.



Yeah I was sure he would have ditched the headbutt once he came back but I guess he doesn't wants to give the fans his all, literally. 



Agmaster said:


> I would be surprised at DB having to retire possibly.  I did NOT see Ziggler outlasting him.  Such is the price for being short and over.  I mean...look at Mysterio and he's a "legend"



Gotta kill your body if you aren't over 6 feet.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 15, 2015)

That Diving Headbutt needs to be banned period.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 15, 2015)

I don't think they should have Neville lose any more matches.

I'm trying to think of the perfect heel for him to put him over. Bray or Sheamus?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 15, 2015)

Come on Kuya, you know who will put over Neville.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 15, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> That Diving Headbutt needs to be banned period.



Guess Bryan won't be making it to WM32. 



Kuya said:


> I don't think they should have Neville lose any more matches.
> 
> I'm trying to think of the perfect heel for him to put him over. Bray or Sheamus?



Bray doesn't need anymore losses either right now and Sheamus isn't coming back with this heel turn and losing to a "rookie".  You must be smoking that good shit. If anything he'll get his big win over Cesaro or Miz.


----------



## Cromer (Apr 15, 2015)

THIS is why Daniel Bryan should never have been allowed back into the ring if he wasn't 100%. People had already kinda resigned themselves to "he'll be back when he's back".


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 15, 2015)

It's the same BS when Vince made Punk come back early to boost ticket sales in Chicago.

History is repeating himself with Bryan coming back early to sell the Royal Rumble and Network subscriptions while not being 100%


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 15, 2015)

Bryan's the one that insisted on coming back early though.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 15, 2015)

And it's just a coincidence WWE actually advertised him for the Rumble this Year?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 15, 2015)

> >The Wrestling Observer is reporting WWE officials were notified of Daniel Bryan’s medical clearance to return to the ring about 3 weeks ago. It was then that a decision was made to have Bryan’s return take place at The Royal Rumble.





> - Daniel Bryan spoke with CBS Local in Washington for a new interview. Check out some highlights below:
> 
> * Bryan revealed that he wasn’t officially cleared to wrestle until the day before his first match back on the January 15th episode of Smackdown (which was taped on January 13th). He said that when he announced he was entering the Royal Rumble on the December 29th episode of Raw, he was only about 90% sure that he was about to be medically cleared.
> 
> * Bryan added that he had been talking with WWE in the three to four weeks before that point, and had told them that the treatment was finally working and he was ready to return.





Bryan orchestrated his own demise.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 15, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Bryan's the one that insisted on coming back early though.



That's what Vince wants you to think.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 15, 2015)

And even then, no one told him to keep using the fucking diving headbutt and take suplexes on top of his head from Luke Harper.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 15, 2015)

The diving headbutt should have been banned since 2007.


----------



## Cromer (Apr 15, 2015)

It's well established that Bryan is a junkie for that particular high you get from performing in front of a crowd and having them in the palm of your hand. 

But WWE management should have been far more foresighted. It's already a well established problem for them that they don't have enough top-echelon wrestlers who are actually over with crowds all over. I mean, actually over main eventers as of 2013 was pretty much Cena, Punk, Bryan, and Orton. Even adding Lesnar and the Shield guys into the mix, they're still running short. You don't run your 3 year investment into the ground when you can still get 6 more good years from him (and yes, WWE have pushed D-Bry pretty rapidly, all things considered. Vince must be impressed with his work ethic )


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 15, 2015)

They asked Bryan to tone down his ringstyle and Bryan said he told them to fuck off because he knows what he's doing.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 15, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> They asked Bryan to tone down his ringstyle and Bryan said he told them to fuck off because he knows what he's doing.



You can replace Bryan with Cena in that sentence and it would change nothing.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 15, 2015)

But Cena does a springboard stunner now. He clearly knows what he's doing.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 15, 2015)

But muscles is more likely the answer


----------



## teddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Drago/Aerostar


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 16, 2015)

Daniel Bryan still injured... 

Now who knows what will happen with his career.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 16, 2015)

Bryan's Yes Knee makes him  whip and slam his head/neck back too


----------



## Shirker (Apr 16, 2015)

Bryan confirmed sick of wrestling and adamantly trying to kill himself. 

---------------------

In all seriousness, this is why I said earlier that I'm gonna stop worrying about him. Bryan's gonna do Bryan. He's gonna just keep wrestling and being over instead of politicking, he's gonna keep doing risky shit despite WWE telling him not to, and he's probably gonna keep on doing it if and when he comes back. Because he's Daniel Bryan Danielson, and fuck you.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 16, 2015)

well, Daniel Bryan is gonna be 34 in a few weeks so maybe he's just pushing himself in his remaining years


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 16, 2015)

Brandon Heat said:


> Daniel Bryan still injured...
> 
> Now who knows what will happen with his career.



Enhancement talent.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 16, 2015)

> John Gaburick announced on his Twitter that Taz has left TNA Wrestling. He wrote: "After 5+ years TNA & Taz have mutually decided to part ways. A champ in the ring & on the mic, we wish him nothing but success! @OfficialTAZ"
> 
> Taz had been the color commentator for TNA since 2009. During his tenure he was also a Gutcheck judge and a member of the Main Event Mafia and Aces & Eights.
> 
> ...



YES, finally he is gone, he was a worse commentator than Cole, King, JBL.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 16, 2015)

haha it took some years but people realize Taz is a very annoying commentator. I couldn't stand him back when he was on Smackdown but seemed like I was the only one.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 16, 2015)

*WWE Reportedly Sends Cease & Desist Letter Over Steve Austin's Official T-Shirt Store
*

_Despite Steve Austin addressing rumors on reported problems with WWE on a recent podcast, WWE sources indicate to PWInsider that there are still ongoing issues between the two sides.

Following WrestleMania 31 Week, WWE's lawyers reportedly sent cease & desist letters to ProWrestlingTees.com regarding merchandise they sell for Austin in his official store on their website. It appears a number of items for Austin have been removed from the PWT website.

A fan on Twitter asked Austin about one of the shirts being unavailable and he replied with the following:

    @MilyVanilly @ProWrestlingTs They will be back. Stay tuned.
    ? Steve Austin (@steveaustinBSR) April 14, 2015_

I knew there was something going on when Y2Jobber took over the WWE Network podcast.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 16, 2015)

>WWE's backstage, backstabbing antics still a thing.

Sigh.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 16, 2015)

Petty as fuck.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 16, 2015)

HBK vs Bryan for WM32 would be an amazing match.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 16, 2015)

Tough Enough Season 2 got me 

Watching some Miss Jackie matches and just wondering what went wrong.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 16, 2015)

HBK has said many times he's not coming out of retirement.

He shut down the "one more match" chant at the HOF.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 16, 2015)

Austin is more likely at 32 anyways. Wait, probably not anymore.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 16, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]CTeAo0BcnSA[/YOUTUBE]

WM 32, please.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 16, 2015)

Thinking Bryan will be around for WM32


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 16, 2015)

WWE butthurt Austin doesn't pussyfoot around things. I mean its not like he said anything inappropriate on his podcast on the network anyway. WWE is just bleeding vaginas nowadays.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 16, 2015)

Payback for that China shit, no doubt. Vince Russo got all up in that ass in his podcast.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2015)

Hmm, so the Russian Chain match is just a glorified strap match sans the strap and what's this Fact gimmick going one with the tag champs.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm watching Smackdown right now because I'm bored and a couple things.

1.) Why are Sheamus and Ziggler in a "Kiss My Ass" match? What is this, the early 2000s?
2.) Are New Day heels now? That's... actually pretty hilarious.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 16, 2015)

They turned New Day heel because the gimmick itself was so trash that even the jimmys turned on it. I saw this coming from a mile away.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 16, 2015)

I can't watch SD!, the stream was playing some old WCW footage instead.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 16, 2015)

In three weeks you will like Taz.  He started a podcast with Grisham.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 16, 2015)

Early plans for Summerslam have face Brock vs heel Sheamus


----------



## Shirker (Apr 16, 2015)

Sheamus to get buried immediately after he returns.

It's a shameful thing.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 17, 2015)

brock gonna become the new cena.


----------



## Legend (Apr 17, 2015)

Suplex Village Fella


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 17, 2015)

Brock/Sheamus? EEEEH wwe comes up with the most off-putting ideas for a feud.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 17, 2015)

Brock and Sheamus is better than Brock and Bryan. Better than Brock and Rollins.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 17, 2015)

Brock Seamus is perf


----------



## Sauce (Apr 17, 2015)

Yes, Zayne went over in his match against Rhyno. Faith in WWE restored.


----------



## Cromer (Apr 17, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Yes, Zayne went over in his match against Rhyno. Faith in WWE restored.



...

And this is why you can't break free of the WWE cycle: you're too easily mollified. Lol.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 17, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Brock and Sheamus is better than Brock and Bryan. Better than Brock and Rollins.



Not really.



Sauce said:


> Yes, Zayne went over in his match against Rhyno. Faith in WWE restored.



Because he won a match?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 17, 2015)

You actually thought Zayn would lose to Rhyno?


----------



## Cromer (Apr 17, 2015)

Was catching up on World Trigger anime, and at the end of last week's episode, lo and behold, RAIIINMEKAAAAAA!!!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 17, 2015)

As the face of the company, Cena shouldn't lose often and certainly not to jobbers like Stardust or Barrett.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 17, 2015)

I thought BABYGURL took Cena's spot.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 17, 2015)

Cromer said:


> Was catching up on World Trigger anime, and at the end of last week's episode, lo and behold, RAIIINMEKAAAAAA!!!



Current WWE Writing is as good as Fairy Tail.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 17, 2015)

Sauce said:


> *Brock and Sheamus is better than Brock and Bryan.* Better than Brock and Rollins.



No it isn't. lol


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 17, 2015)

> ROH star Cedric Alexander appeared on the latest episode of the Jobbing Out podcast with Glenn Clark and Aaron Oster. During the interview, Alexander talked about why he wouldn't appear on WWE programming as a Rosebud. Alexander noted that he knows people who would never do it because of "guys like The New Day."
> 
> "This opens up a whole different can of worms here, because everyone I know that watches WWE is offended by The New Day... extremely offended because of the whole racial thing," Alexander said. "It's like, 'oh we're three black guys, we'll sing, we'll dance. You've got Kofi Kingston, who's a phenomenal athlete, Big E Langston is a gigantic, threatening man and Xavier Woods is extremely intelligent. So why make them sing and dance when they obviously can be more... serious, I guess?
> 
> ...



He has a fair point about New Day.

But Its probably Vince fault that why New Day was a complete bust, I mean they were supposed to be the new Nation of Domination...

Do you imagine Rock dancing like dumbass in 1998?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 17, 2015)

What they (WWE) need to do, is have Big Show suffer a devastating injury at his Last Man Standing match at Extreme rules vs Roman. Make him be out of action for a few months. 

Perhaps do a Roman Reigns/Seth Rollins feud leading up to Money in the Bank. 
(WWE WHC Title Match) (Roman Wins here due to outside interference by Orton)
Have Dean Ambrose win Money in the Bank at MiTB though.

Have Lesnar return at Payback during whatever match Rollins/Reigns are in and decimate both Reigns & Rollins (but have him hurt Rollins more). Make Reigns monster heel here by having him spear Lesnar a few times.

At Summerslam, triple threat match Reigns/Rollins/Lesnar for the WWEWHC title. 

Some possible thoughts into how to properly book reigns/ambrose/rollins


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 17, 2015)

Shouldve put the gimmick on hold or drop it all together.

New Day is now the worst gimmick since the Spirit Squad.



> As noted earlier, WWE announced that The Miz will face Damien Mizdow on RAW this Monday night with the winner keeping the "Miz" likeness. The match this Monday will write Miz off of television while he films the movie.



Maybe the WWE will give Miz a proper gimmick that might send him to the World Title Picture again?

He was fine when Miz was agressive in his feud vs Cena.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 17, 2015)

Jizz should NEVER be world champion ever again.

David Arquette was a better champion.

And better actor. 

Jizz is just fine as a midcard jobber.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 17, 2015)

Aggressive Miz was fucking terriible. He should always be a chickenshit heel.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 17, 2015)

I still remember when Punk verbally destroyed aggressive Miz beyond repair on a RAW.


----------



## teddy (Apr 17, 2015)

I remember when miz retaliated with a yo momma joke


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 17, 2015)

I remember that RAW. 

Punk was doing a polygraph test if he was behind the Shield or not.

That reminds me, I gonna find a classic PPV for the thread to watch.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 17, 2015)

Punk was always salty as fuck because Miz got to main event a WM.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 17, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Punk was always salty as fuck because Miz got to main event a WM.



That was a travesty.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 17, 2015)

You're a travesty 


The Juice Man said:


> That was a travesty.


Miz is a legend that keeps making people connect with fans, turning shit into gold, and being more of an underdog than punk will ever be.  It's ok, though.  Punk's wife stands out, guess he wins.


Cromer said:


> Was catching up on World Trigger anime, and at the end of last week's episode, lo and behold, RAIIINMEKAAAAAA!!!



*Morpheus face*  Show me.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 17, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> Miz is a legend that keeps making people connect with fans, turning shit into gold.



I remember when WWE tried to push Jizz as the next Ric Flair.

Botching the Figure 4. 

Besides that, Punk has reached a level of overness Jizz can only dream about.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 17, 2015)

Yeah I remember that, why did they have Miz of all dudes trying to mimmick Flair?


----------



## teddy (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 17, 2015)

People, I made my decision.

I also gave Jove the links if anyone needs them.

I picked *Fall Brawl 1998* and* War Games*.

Here are the links.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cromer (Apr 17, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> *Morpheus face*  Show me.


here

Start from 20:23


----------



## Sauce (Apr 17, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> People, I made my decision.
> 
> I also gave Jove the links if anyone needs them.
> 
> ...



Going to see if this is available on the network.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 17, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> As the face of the company, Cena shouldn't lose often and certainly not to jobbers like Stardust or Barrett.



Cena got German Suplexed right into the midcard.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 17, 2015)

Juice forcing every to watch the most fraudulent War games.


I'd tip my cap, but based on his track record, literally up to his very last post before this pick, I'm pretty sure he's not doing this ironically.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 17, 2015)

Jove still salty about his shitty taste of wrestlers.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Brock and Sheamus is better than Brock and Bryan. Better than Brock and Rollins.



Sauce is probably fucking around as usual 


Just like when he states that Nikki is talented


----------



## Sauce (Apr 17, 2015)

Don't confuse me with Ghost. I mean everything I say.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Don't confuse me with Ghost. I mean everything I say.



I don't buy it   .


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 18, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Don't confuse me with Ghost. I mean everything I say.



Well then that's just sad.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 18, 2015)

what happened to this thread?

Everyone used to know they were fucking around.


Was the Main eventer Dean Ambrose missed that much?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 18, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> what happened to this thread?
> 
> Everyone used to know they were fucking around.
> 
> ...



 Heat has died down.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 18, 2015)

Superman said:


> Heat has died down.



so has the passion for wrasslin


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 18, 2015)

Dean Ambrose is a jobber in this thread just as much as he is in the WWE.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 18, 2015)

They don't know what to do with Dean. Had him beating up mannequins last I remember.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 18, 2015)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-4Y0RhcMt0[/youtube]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 18, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> so has the passion for wrasslin



 In the end ya should have just seen it my way...and it would not be this way...but hey...at least ya tricked yourselves into enjoying WM and the Raw after....well...the first half of raw at least.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 18, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Dean Ambrose is a jobber in this thread just as much as he is in the WWE.



Ghost trying to Roman it up with his horrible insult that wouldn't even hurt a kitten






			
				[S-A-F];53390807 said:
			
		

> They don't know what to do with Dean. Had him beating up mannequins last I remember.



I'm sure he'll be mopping the floors  and becoming the next Tax man 




Superman said:


> In the end ya should have just seen it my way...and it would not be this way...but hey...at least ya tricked yourselves into enjoying WM and the Raw after....well...the first half of raw at least.



I haven't even watched WWE since WM


----------



## Shirker (Apr 18, 2015)

I never thought I'd get to the point where watching Raw is on the same level of importance to me as watching Smackdown. Sure, it has its moments where it could be bad and all, but there was always _something_ happening. Even when I was super pissed off with the mishandling of Summer of Punk or Daniel Bryan's Summerslam screwjob, I always tuned in to see how they could salvage it or how bad it could get. Now, with Daniel Bryan possibly being put on the shelf again, Paige making a movie, Dean fading from relevance, Wyatt losing to THE UNDERTAKER at WM, etc. I don't even know what the rivalries are currently.

Last I saw on Smackdown yesterday, Randy and Rollins were still feuding and that's all I really retained.

*sigh* At least there's LU.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 18, 2015)

4-10 times a year, guys.


----------



## Cromer (Apr 18, 2015)

10 is more than enough, I need 5.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 18, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'm sure he'll be mopping the floors  and becoming the next Tax man



Dean the Custodian will get inducted into the 2030 HOF for being a fun loving guy who didn't let his dirty job and deeds keep him down.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 18, 2015)

Hi jobbers 



The Juice Man said:


> People, I made my decision.
> 
> I also gave Jove the links if anyone needs them.
> 
> ...



Cool thread title Juice


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 18, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-4Y0RhcMt0[/youtube]



They are gonna be Yanderes .




> Current WWE Intercontinental Champion Daniel Bryan made news this week when WWE pulled him from their European tour. Rumors had swirled for weeks regarding his health, with many said he'd been hurting leading in to the decision.
> 
> Recently Bryan appeared on Talk is Jericho and spoke about his neck and elbow injury from last year, and how that affected him.
> 
> ...



If Bryan retires he should become a trainer or a full time GM.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 18, 2015)

He's not gonna retire man. shit. Perucho stop it.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm going to give everyone a two week window soon to watch that PPV. Everyone who doesn't gets fake-banned from the thread for 2-3 weeks.

That is, I hard delete your posts and only the watcher's posts remain.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 18, 2015)

Making us watch 1998 WCW. Damn.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 18, 2015)

I could have picked WCW 2000.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 18, 2015)

[S-A-F];53393579 said:
			
		

> Making us watch 1998 WCW. Damn.



Whats wrong with the last good year WCW had?

Wolfpack, the rise of Goldberg, Jericho vs Malenko feud, etc.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 18, 2015)

[S-A-F];53392307 said:
			
		

> Dean the Custodian will get inducted into the 2030 HOF for being a fun loving guy who didn't let his dirty job and deeds keep him down.



God bless him


Junkyard Dean doing his best to clean up the poop of WWE


----------



## Sauce (Apr 18, 2015)

Going to watch it now. How do we provide proof that we watched it?


----------



## Sauce (Apr 18, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Whats wrong with the *last good year WCW had*?
> 
> *Wolfpack, the rise of Goldberg, Jericho vs Malenko feud*, etc.



   

Edit: Holy shit, I actually found both ppv's on the WWE Network for 9.99.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 18, 2015)

Perucho using Wolpac as an example of good WCW.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 18, 2015)

Ms. Jove said:


> I'm going to give everyone a two week window soon to watch that PPV. Everyone who doesn't gets fake-banned from the thread for 2-3 weeks.
> 
> That is, I hard delete your posts and only the watcher's posts remain.



I can actually live with that. But I want to watch it anyways.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 18, 2015)

Jericho vs. Fake Goldberg gave me cancer.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 18, 2015)

Ms. Jove said:


> I'm going to give everyone a two week window soon to watch that PPV. Everyone who doesn't gets fake-banned from the thread for 2-3 weeks.
> 
> That is, I hard delete your posts and only the watcher's posts remain.



Heh, I actually have the PPV on VHS though I think I'll rewatch it via stream because I don't feel like bring out of retirement the VCR.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 18, 2015)

Cat vs. Norman was honestly just weird. His finisher didn't even connect. Then, the match finishes with a 3 count.


----------



## Shozan (Apr 18, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> People, I made my decision.
> 
> I also gave Jove the links if anyone needs them.
> 
> ...



Was going to watch this and then I see Hogan and Stevie Ray teaming up and Nash doing the Young Bucks "too sweet"... WTF man


----------



## Sauce (Apr 18, 2015)

Did this guy legit hurt his neck during the Steiner vs. Steiner match?


----------



## Shozan (Apr 18, 2015)

Disco Inferno and Das Wunderkind. What a great year for wrestling and club dancing


----------



## Sauce (Apr 18, 2015)

Disco fever! Disco fever! Disco fever! Yeah! Yeah! Yeah!


----------



## Cromer (Apr 18, 2015)

Hope I can get home this weekend. Watching any sort of internet streams gonna be hard around here.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 18, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Disco fever! Disco fever! Disco fever! Yeah! Yeah! Yeah!



Puts Fandango to shame.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 18, 2015)

Scott Hall


----------



## Sauce (Apr 18, 2015)

Guerrera with that 450 splash.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 18, 2015)

The acting by Saturn is cringe worthy.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 18, 2015)

Rings of Saturn


----------



## Sauce (Apr 18, 2015)

That Saturn vs. Raven match was main event material.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 18, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> I could have picked WCW 2000.



I would just have to be banned then. 



Sauce said:


> Did this guy legit hurt his neck during the Steiner vs. Steiner match?



Are you talking about Buff Bagwell?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 18, 2015)

Hmm, a quick question but does anyone on the current roster (main and NXT) that utilizes the Rings of Saturn or the Tequila Sunrise submissions?


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 18, 2015)

WolfPac


----------



## Sauce (Apr 18, 2015)

Yo, did this dude Scott Hall come to the ring drunk?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 18, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Yo, did this dude Scott Hall come to the ring drunk?



It was part of that year's story line.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 18, 2015)

Yeah, I realized that when he started doing his match normally, lol. Can't tell what is keyfabe or not in WCW.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 18, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Yeah, I realized that when he started doing his match normally, lol. Can't tell what is keyfabe or not in WCW.



Heh, I remember hearing stories about some of the talent wrestling drunk as some shows.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 18, 2015)

Warrior at the end of Fall Brawl looked extremely gassed.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 18, 2015)

PlacidSanity said:


> Heh, I remember hearing stories about some of the talent wrestling drunk as some shows.



WCW had no control over their talent.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 18, 2015)

Shozan said:


> Was going to watch this and then I see Hogan and Stevie Ray teaming up and *Nash doing the Young Bucks "too sweet".*.. WTF man


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 18, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Puts Fandango to shame.




Your thirst and your salt have put you in an unending cycle. All we can do is watch the tragedy unfold. 




As for proving that you watched... I dunno. Post about it and I'll judge whether it proves anything.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 18, 2015)

Shozan said:


> Was going to watch this and then I see Hogan and Stevie Ray teaming up and Nash doing the Young Bucks "too sweet"... WTF man



The Young Bucks were still kids during the 90's.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 18, 2015)

terrible thread name


Paige isn't a goddess, she's THE GOD


----------



## Totitos (Apr 18, 2015)

Shozan said:


> Was going to watch this and then I see Hogan and Stevie Ray teaming up and Nash doing the Young Bucks "too sweet"... WTF man


----------



## teddy (Apr 18, 2015)

I'll watch the ppv when i have the chance


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 18, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Ghost trying to Roman it up with his horrible insult that wouldn't even hurt a kitten
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Shirker said:


> I never thought I'd get to the point where watching Raw is on the same level of importance to me as watching Smackdown. Sure, it has its moments where it could be bad and all, but there was always _something_ happening. Even when I was super pissed off with the mishandling of Summer of Punk or Daniel Bryan's Summerslam screwjob, I always tuned in to see how they could salvage it or how bad it could get. Now, with Daniel Bryan possibly being put on the shelf again, Paige making a movie, Dean fading from relevance, Wyatt losing to THE UNDERTAKER at WM, etc. I don't even know what the rivalries are currently.
> 
> Last I saw on Smackdown yesterday, Randy and Rollins were still feuding and that's all I really retained.
> 
> *sigh* At least there's LU.



 Then you are not quite broken yet.



khris said:


> Hi jobbers



 Summer of Khris ended last year...you been slide down the card.



Ms. Jove said:


> I'm going to give everyone a two week window soon to watch that PPV. Everyone who doesn't gets fake-banned from the thread for 2-3 weeks.
> 
> That is, I hard delete your posts and only the watcher's posts remain.



 Pfft then ban me right now...because


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 18, 2015)

i cant believe this buddy rodgers guy stole ric flairs nature boy gimmick. wheres the originality?


----------



## Sauce (Apr 18, 2015)

Superman said:


> Then you are not quite broken yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fall Brawl wasn't that bad 

I would've made everyone watch WM27. And just the main event.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 18, 2015)

Sauce said:


> I would've made everyone watch WM27. And just the main event.



Not even I would do that to somebody.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 18, 2015)

Sauce said:


> I would've made everyone watch WM27. And just the main event.



I would have made you watch a 1995 WWF Raw


----------



## Sauce (Apr 18, 2015)

I probably would've liked it. That's the beginning of my jimmy days.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 18, 2015)

Sauce said:


> I probably would've liked it. That's the beginning of my jimmy days.



Sauce trying hard to no sell


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 18, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Fall Brawl wasn't that bad
> 
> I would've made everyone watch WM27. And just the main event.



 I would have negged you, hunted you down, then kicked you square in the nuts.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 18, 2015)

Sauce turning heel is best for business


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 18, 2015)

Sauce said:


> I probably would've liked it. That's the beginning of my jimmy days.



No you would not..

That was the year of Diesel.

And probably the worst roster WWF had at the time.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 18, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I would have made you watch a 1995 WWF Raw



At least they had Bret and HBK in the main event picture.

Dont see why some people see Goldberg as shit when he was over as hell in 1998, and putting asses in the seats.

Wolfpack was cool, shouldve ended the nWo Storyline by then with Goldberg going over Nash, fck u Nash


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 18, 2015)

I already saw the ppv since that's the one where Bagwell trolls Rick Steiner right?


----------



## Sauce (Apr 18, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> No you would not..
> 
> That was the year of Diesel.
> 
> And probably the worst roster WWF had at the time.



Oh, no I must have been mistaken then. I started watching WWF around the time where Stone Cold got ran over by the car. What year was this?


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 18, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Oh, no I must have been mistaken then. I started watching WWF around the time where Stone Cold got ran over by the car. What year was this?



That was 1999-2000.

Austin's neck kept him on the shelf for over a year.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 18, 2015)

Ah, yes. And when Stone Cold came back and he and Rikishi had this feud going on. Then, Rikishi was like I did it...I did it..for the Rock. That shit was gold.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 18, 2015)

And no one was taking Rikishi seriously as a heel so Nose was the mastermind that plotted to murder Austin


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 18, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> And no one was taking Rikishi seriously as a heel so Nose was the mastermind that plotted to murder Austin



Because he was a midcard act, and without any build he gets thrown into the main event picture.

It was the same mistake when they tried to push Billy Gunn as a main eventer.

Hunter was great when he was booked as a monster heel, u could buy him as someone at the level of Austin, Rock, tbh.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 18, 2015)

Was the Authority off of Raw again last week? Why does it feel like the product is shit without them being on t-v...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 18, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Was the Authority off of Raw again last week? Why does it feel like the product is shit without them being on t-v...



If I recall I think Kane was left in charge.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 18, 2015)

I would rather guest hosts.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 18, 2015)

Sauce said:


> I would rather guest hosts.



I'm getting horrid 2009 flashbacks.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 19, 2015)

I think WWE should go back to guest hosting


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 19, 2015)

[S-A-F];53397212 said:
			
		

> I'm getting horrid 2009 flashbacks.



[YOUTUBE]MboyCW_z0MI[/YOUTUBE]

Shaq/Show for part of the upcoming WM card.


----------



## Legend (Apr 19, 2015)

oh yeah that was teased


----------



## Legend (Apr 19, 2015)

> Ring Of Honor wrestler Cedric Alexander feels WWE is being racist in the way they are treating "The New Day" faction in recent weeks, and he isn't shy in voicing his opinion on the subject.
> 
> During a recent appearance on the Jobbing Out podcast, the ROH star shared his feelings on the topic.
> 
> ...


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 19, 2015)

Yeah its really bad, too bad the media doesn't care about wwe being racist.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 19, 2015)

Ok, Cedric.  How do you parlay this into growth?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 19, 2015)

It appears that the concussion twist in the Daniel Bryan story was inaccurate, and that things are indeed potentially very bleak.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 19, 2015)

Watching Extreme Rules (2014) on Network. Everyone chants "You can't wrestle" at Batista.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm gona say something that a lot of people aren't gonna like.

I would've loved to see NoD part 2... and New Day is fucking awful... but am I the only one that finds it a bit perturbing that whenever we air our disgust of the gimmick with heavy racial overtones that we immediately bring up the _other_ gimmick with the heavy racial overtones.

It's not that it comes up sometimes... it's that it comes up every time, and as a black man it makes me rub my chin a little bit.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 19, 2015)

[S-A-F];53397212 said:
			
		

> I'm getting horrid 2009 flashbacks.



[YOUTUBE]CJAfMt20M2Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 19, 2015)

Not gonna lie. As an Arab, I am worried about how they will handle Zayn.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 19, 2015)

I legit thought he was Canadian.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 19, 2015)

Something less depressing.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 19, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> Something less depressing.



Pentagon Jr for MKX DLC plz.


----------



## Ulti (Apr 19, 2015)

Shirker said:


> I'm gona say something that a lot of people aren't gonna like.
> 
> I would've loved to see NoD part 2... and New Day is fucking awful... but am I the only one that finds it a bit perturbing that whenever we air our disgust of the gimmick with heavy racial overtones that we immediately bring up the _other_ gimmick with the heavy racial overtones.
> 
> It's not that it comes up sometimes... it's that it comes up every time, and as a black man it makes me rub my chin a little bit.



As a white dude, I feel iffy on the whole typecasting black guys into a new NoD. Black people I have spoken to about New Day aren't as offended by it because it's a stereotype African-Americans created themselves or something. It's definitely a waste of talent sticking them in a shit gimmick like that though.

Edit: should make it clear i'm talking about new day as a shit gimmick, not NoD


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 19, 2015)

Sauce said:


> I legit thought he was Canadian.



He is. He's an Arab-Canadian.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 19, 2015)

Ulti said:


> As a white dude, I feel iffy on the whole typecasting black guys into a new NoD. Black people I have spoken to about New Day aren't as offended by it because it's a stereotype African-Americans created themselves or something. It's definitely a waste of talent sticking them in a shit gimmick like that though.



Without question. New Day is an awful gimmick; Tyler Parry influence, the uninspired and boring entrance theme, the fact that their "Do it for the Day" chant is based on a FAWKING internet meme (), that the clap that they use to hype up the crowd sounds like something someone made up literally on the spot one night and they just kept rolling with, it's all a giant cornucopia off horseshit and pretty much a direct example of how stupid the WWE believes its audience to be ("If we just TELL them to clap and cheer, they'll clap and cheer, right?")

As far as stereotypes though, it's been bugging my for a while now that the common consensus surrounding the New Day is "Damn, i wish they would've gone with that one thing loosely based on stuff black people do instead of this one". Having these 3 black guys run around and Mark Henry everything due to feeling like they've been mishandled would've made for some pretty good television, but we basically would've ran into the same problem, except now instead instead of happy uncle toms dancing and singing, we get the continued propagation that Blacks hurt people and break stuff when they get mad.

...I guess what I'm trying to say is: I hate New Day, I wish we would've gotten Malcom X(avier) and the Boyz instead, but because the former is fucking boring, not because of any racial undertones; we would've ended up with those _regardless_, and its really confusing to me when people pretend that we would'nt've


----------



## Ulti (Apr 19, 2015)

Shirker said:


> Without question. New Day is an awful gimmick; Tyler Parry influence, the uninspired and boring entrance theme, the fact that their "Do it for the Day" chant is based on a FAWKING internet meme (), that the clap that they use to hype up the crowd sounds like something someone made up literally on the spot one night and they just kept rolling with, it's all a giant cornucopia off horseshit and pretty much a direct example of how stupid the WWE believes its audience to be ("If we just TELL them to clap and cheer, they'll clap and cheer, right?")
> 
> As far as stereotypes though, it's been bugging my for a while now that the common consensus surrounding the New Day is "Damn, i wish they would've gone with that one thing loosely based on stuff black people do instead of this one". Having these 3 black guys run around and Mark Henry everything due to feeling like they've been mishandled would've made for some pretty good television, but we basically would've ran into the same problem, except now instead instead of happy uncle toms dancing and singing, we get the continued propagation that Blacks hurt people and break stuff when they get mad.
> 
> ...I guess what I'm trying to say is: I hate New Day, I wish we would've gotten Malcom X(avier) and the Boyz instead, but because the former is fucking boring, not because of any racial undertones; we would've ended up with those _regardless_, and its really confusing to me when people pretend that we would'nt've



All this shit wwe push about trying to be a global company is just funny with the sheer amount of stereotypes they pull. Smh.

This is why I'm REALLY scared for when Itami comes up to the main roster. Instead of sending him out there as an ass kicking underdog with tons of fire they'll make him Kenzo Suzuki version 2 

 I'm just hoping Triple H puts his foot down (I know the racist accusations against him but Itami is one of his pet projects, so hopefully HHH sets Vince straight there)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 19, 2015)

Confession time, I only want the NoD back cuz of dat theme


----------



## Ulti (Apr 19, 2015)

That shit DX pulled with the blackface simply would not fly today 

X-Pac said he was bricking it going back to gorilla but Mark Henry found it funny.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 19, 2015)

Ulti said:


> All this shit wwe push about trying to be a global company is just funny with the sheer amount of stereotypes they pull. Smh.
> 
> This is why I'm REALLY scared for when Itami comes up to the main roster. Instead of sending him out there as an ass kicking underdog with tons of fire they'll make him Kenzo Suzuki version 2
> 
> I'm just hoping Triple H puts his foot down (I know the racist accusations against him but Itami is one of his pet projects, so hopefully HHH sets Vince straight there)



If its Vince I agree Itami should be worried, in HHHs hands he will be fine, I can see him becoming the face of the company.



khris said:


> Confession time, I only want the NoD back cuz of dat theme



Theme was dope.

[YOUTUBE]RPYrHsO_-H0[/YOUTUBE]



Ulti said:


> That shit DX pulled with the blackface simply would not fly today
> 
> X-Pac said he was bricking it going back to gorilla but Mark Henry found it funny.



[YOUTUBE]JB81hqH94CQ[/YOUTUBE]

Road Dogg mocking Dlo was hilarious, the way he was shaking his head .


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 19, 2015)

Yeah I liked the NoD theme.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 19, 2015)

[Youtube]TgLRrBo_wEU[/Youtube]


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 19, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> If its Vince I agree Itami should be worried, in HHHs hands he will be fine, I can see him becoming the face of the company.





Nose is the guy that wanted to push Reigns to the world title this year.

And Bootista last year..

Both of his plans blew up in his face.

Stop acting Nose the the savior of wrestling because he's not.


----------



## teddy (Apr 19, 2015)

CJ Parker leaving nxt and wanting to get his name and talent established more in the indies _and then_ come back to wwe speaks volumes of nxt as a developmental project and the state of the performance center, which is looking more and more like a waste by the day


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 19, 2015)

I remember some complaints by past talent is that they do not do much to prepare them for cutting promos for example. Before he gained his current reputation, a common complaint by Jericho was the matter of scripted promos and how the developmental does not enable new talent to practice cutting their own promos in contrast to when he was coming up.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 19, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I remember some complaints by past talent is that they do not do much to prepare them for cutting promos for example. *Before he gained his current reputation, a common complaint by Jericho was the matter of scripted promos and how the developmental does not enable new talent to practice cutting their own promos in contrast to when he was coming up*.



Funny to hear of all people Jericho would be the one to sell out to Vince and Nose.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 19, 2015)

Ms. Jove said:


> It appears that the concussion twist in the Daniel Bryan story was inaccurate, and that things are indeed potentially very bleak.



Dammit Bryan!


----------



## teddy (Apr 19, 2015)

Don't get me wrong as a viewer nxt evolving more into its own brand is a cool thing, but for the people who go there to prepare for the main roster that's not so much the case considering, as parker himself noted, the guys getting the most screen time and development nowadays are established talent from the indies


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 20, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Jt3DoUFESCk[/YOUTUBE]

A classic raw main event.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 20, 2015)

Watching Rey Mysterio come out to no pop in WM 22.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 20, 2015)

Hunter has a special announcement for tonight, maybe he will announce Bryan will have to relinquish the IC title due to injury.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 20, 2015)

_We noted before that Paige was written off WWE TV to film WWE Studios' Santa's Little Helper movie and that Dean Ambrose will be replacing her at the Wizard World Las Vegas on April 25th. Some unhappy readers are reporting that they were unable to get refunds for Paige not being there and were told they could meet Ambrose or trade the Paige autograph tickets in for Roman Reigns autograph tickets._

Disgusting.

Not able to see the Goddess herself instead to see God's biggest joke, BABYGURL.


----------



## Black Superman (Apr 20, 2015)

Ulti said:


> As a white dude, I feel iffy on the whole typecasting black guys into a new NoD. Black people I have spoken to about New Day aren't as offended by it because it's a stereotype African-Americans created themselves or something. It's definitely a waste of talent sticking them in a shit gimmick like that though.
> 
> Edit: should make it clear i'm talking about new day as a shit gimmick, not NoD



For its day, I guess you could argue the NOD gimmick was ahead of its time and it ultimately did pay off at least for the Rock. Still nothing beats TNA's lashley, king, mvp stable. Now that should be held up as the standard bearer for how black  stables should be handled.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 20, 2015)

> trade the Paige autograph tickets in for Roman Reigns autograph tickets.



That's a nice little "fuck you" from WWE there.


----------



## Totitos (Apr 20, 2015)

I'd totally hang out with the Deano machine and learn some of his titty master techniques.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 20, 2015)

Superman said:


> I would have negged you, hunted you down, then kicked you square in the nuts.



Talkin' shit 'bout Miz, m8?  Bruh's a legend, despite how silly Zen Aku bangs on.  Bonafide movie star, learned from The Rock.  Took the dead Marine movies like he to FaFu and dropped a phoenix down on it.  Maybe he can do the same for Summer Rae.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 20, 2015)

Plus he's married to Maryse. 

Bryan really is a B+player.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Apr 20, 2015)

What's this about Seth's finisher being banned


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 20, 2015)

that move seemed pretty safe to me!


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 20, 2015)

What are you guys talking about? I bet the only reason they ban it is because its not very PG and parents have probably complained.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 20, 2015)

[S-A-F];53407253 said:
			
		

> [YOUTUBE]Jt3DoUFESCk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> A classic raw main event.




Still in the top 3 raw matches.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 20, 2015)

No more curbstomp


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 20, 2015)

Orton promo.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 20, 2015)

New Theme music for Rollins? About time.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 20, 2015)

Hmm, so Orton opens up Raw.    And now Seth to add to the fun.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 20, 2015)

Mags is in training for 14, Gamora is now training for level 5


----------



## Sauce (Apr 20, 2015)

G.O.A.T. Orton promo. #RKO out of nowhere.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 20, 2015)

RKO everybody he sees.  Wasn't this done by the late Kanyon years back with the Kanyon Cutter.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 20, 2015)

Tough Enough has lost its credibility a while ago. The winner of the last one didn't even any t-v time.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 20, 2015)

Well that finish was .......


----------



## Sauce (Apr 20, 2015)

I hope the audience doesn't turn on lucha...I would love for them to be tag team champions.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 20, 2015)

HHH: "It's one guy"

Hmm, didn't a while back a skinny white guy and a skinny black guy causes some terror backstage that his COO position taken away from him.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 20, 2015)

New Day, sucks. New Day, sucks.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 20, 2015)

Sauce said:


> I hope the audience doesn't turn on lucha



Why would they?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 20, 2015)

Is this the night New Day goes Heel Day? :33


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 20, 2015)

New Day wins


----------



## Sauce (Apr 20, 2015)

Great heel ending. 

Time to change the entrance into something more thuggish.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 20, 2015)

Well New Day is getting a reaction for that. 

And here's Orton.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 20, 2015)

Fucking knew Orton would come into people's matches and start RKoing them. 

Oh, lawd.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 20, 2015)

Big E being a pussy


----------



## Sauce (Apr 20, 2015)

Fucking Kofi caught the WWE '13 RKO.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 20, 2015)

Kofi botching it at first


----------



## Sauce (Apr 20, 2015)

I want to go make dinner but I don't want to miss Bellas.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 20, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Kofi botching it at first



Lol, I'm amazed Orton didn't jump up from doing the RKO and screaming "Stupid,stupid!!"  at him.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 20, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJmj9zmtwUU[/YOUTUBE]

Orton don't like colored folk.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 20, 2015)

Big Show and Roman Reigns for the 1,000th fucking time.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 20, 2015)

Please retire.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 20, 2015)

Show with that iron clad contract until his face turn, then he's a crying bitch again.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 20, 2015)

This is not a credible feud that Reigns is involved in. Nothing about Show is credible anymore. So after this feud is all said and done Reigns still would have not had _one_ credible feud in his single's career.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 20, 2015)

Fandango back to his old music.  The fans are still jimmying out.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 20, 2015)

Fandango is over again because of his music.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 20, 2015)

Two entrances? One for the beginning and the other for the win? Sigh. What is even going on anymore.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 20, 2015)

Fandango rises due to music while Axel continues his fall to jobberhood.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 20, 2015)

Fandango and dat music botch.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 20, 2015)

Sauce said:


> This is not a credible feud that Reigns is involved in. Nothing about Show is credible anymore. So after this feud is all said and done Reigns still would have not had _one_ credible feud in his single's career.



I think Orton is credible.  But I agree about show, how many times does Reigns need to be put in a feud against him when he is no longer credible.

Fandango music botch and wtf is he a face after that London dumping and returning to old music?


----------



## Sauce (Apr 20, 2015)

Winner gets the Miz brand? What the fuck is even...


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 20, 2015)

I hate using the cat emotes but Miz brand really?? REALLY?


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 20, 2015)

If Misdow wins then where would he go? IC/US chase?


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 20, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJmj9zmtwUU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Orton don't like colored folk.



Another reason not to like this boring white devil.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 20, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> If Misdow wins then where would he go? IC/US chase?



He needs to lose and return as the intellectual saviour of the masses..


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 20, 2015)

Who hasn't dream of grabbing those brass rings.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 20, 2015)

Tough Enough has always been a flop.

No winner has ever become a big star.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 20, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> He needs to lose and return as the intellectual saviour of the masses..



Sadly his genius gimmick was 2deep4fans and didn't seem to get that over.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 20, 2015)

LMFAOOOOOOO

EL TORITO.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 20, 2015)

Lol, El Torito. :rofl

Well this is getting interesting.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 20, 2015)

Guardian of the gate. What the fuck is this...

All these gimmick matches...is fucking Russo back?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 20, 2015)

Heh, come to think of it, Kane is part of the main event of the PPV.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 20, 2015)

Guardian of the gate


----------



## Sauce (Apr 20, 2015)

Cena elevating once a week now because of the mid-card title. Fuck.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 20, 2015)

Heel Naomi is best for business. Can't wait for Nikki to squash her.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 20, 2015)

That wild baboon attacking Paige-sama.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 20, 2015)

Naomi going to tear Brie apart.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 20, 2015)

So it's a heel vs heel Divas match or are is commentary going to try to push Naomi as a face for this match.


----------



## Cromer (Apr 20, 2015)

Legit forgot about RAW 


Are you guys enjoying yourselves? Anything I should be looking up on Youtube so far, or do I go to sleep nw?


----------



## Sauce (Apr 20, 2015)

Cromer said:


> Legit forgot about RAW
> 
> 
> Are you guys enjoying yourselves? Anything I should be looking up on Youtube so far, or do I go to sleep nw?



Look up Randy Orton and Kofi, RKO botch.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 20, 2015)

Naomi still coming out to Funkadactyl music as a heel.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 20, 2015)

The Rabid Baboon still has The Cat's theme song.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 20, 2015)

Brie's entrance is so boring. No ass swivel. One finger pointing in the air. The fuck is she pointing at?


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 20, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Naomi still coming out to Funkadactyl music as a heel.



That music is Ernest The Cat theme song, lil jimmy. 

EDIT: Nikki on commentary.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 20, 2015)

Nikki putting over the other Divas on commentary. Annoying.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 20, 2015)

Brie went splat... 

Nikki actually sounds like she's turning face here on commentary.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 20, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> Brie went splat...
> 
> Nikki actually sounds like she's turning face here on commentary.



The Bellas are more tolerable as heels, why turn them face?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 20, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> The Bellas were more tolerable as heels, why turn them face?



This is WWE creative we are talking about.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 20, 2015)

They're natural heels. At least Nikki.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 20, 2015)

WWE logic.

New Day is black
Naomi is black
New Day is Heel
Naomi must be Heel


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 20, 2015)

[S-A-F];53410727 said:
			
		

> Sadly his genius gimmick was 2deep4fans and didn't seem to get that over.



People just don't like intelligence


----------



## Sauce (Apr 20, 2015)

Oh, shit...Nikki burying Naomi on commentary. _"I don't think anyone knew who Naomi was until she took out Paige last week."_


----------



## Sauce (Apr 20, 2015)

Fuck man, Bellas is the highlight of my RAW every week.

_C'MON BRIE. C'MON BRIE!_


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 20, 2015)

The fuck, they're fucking heels yet the crowd is cheering a Bella as a face.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 20, 2015)

Naomi using her fat ass to defeat Brie.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 20, 2015)

RKO outta nowhere


----------



## Sauce (Apr 20, 2015)

RKO out of no where.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 20, 2015)

Heath Slater.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 20, 2015)

Orton eating a chip off the floor.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 20, 2015)

No one is safe. No one is safe...


----------



## Sauce (Apr 20, 2015)

So Extreme Rules is still Cena vs. Rusev. And we're suppose to believe that anyone is going to beat Cena tonight in the open challenge?


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 20, 2015)

Shena better eat a RKO then.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 20, 2015)

Roman still getting cheers.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 20, 2015)

Let me save everyone some time on Reigns promo.
_
" Big Show..big bitch...I'm going to retire you...I'm going to knock you out son...BELIEVE THAT."_


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 20, 2015)

Bo Dallas is back


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 20, 2015)

Roman will also say "Bitch" or "Ass" for a pop.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 20, 2015)

BO DALLAS.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 20, 2015)

OK cole I defended you a few times cause of having vince in your ear.

BUT No one says in the history of humanity. "When you are down I'm going to knock you back down."


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 20, 2015)

_You're the Tim Tebow of WWE.
_
Burn.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 20, 2015)

Bo starting to look like Bray.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 20, 2015)

So Bo Dallas was brought back for this shit.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 20, 2015)

_"And you can BOO-LIEVE that."_

Reigns promo was just as bad as I thought it was going to be.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 20, 2015)

Jimmy's cheered when Roman stole the catchphrase.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 20, 2015)

Uhm...thank you Bo for saving us from Big Slow>


----------



## Cromer (Apr 20, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Look up Randy Orton and Kofi, RKO botch.


ANOTHER?!!!


----------



## Sauce (Apr 20, 2015)

Wait, that wasn't the first time? Oh, lawd.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 20, 2015)

Fury Road trailer already out, expect Demolition-lite to get pushed.  :amazed


----------



## Sauce (Apr 20, 2015)

Heel Sheamus so awesome. The second coming.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 20, 2015)

Zack Ryder jobbing again


----------



## Sauce (Apr 20, 2015)

Why are they introducing so many gimmick matches in Extreme Rules? Aren't they confident in their own product?

Ryder about to job.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 20, 2015)

That complete apathy for Zack Ryder in New York.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 20, 2015)

Ryder back in the ring to job out to..... well that didn't last long.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 20, 2015)

The state of Zack Ryder's ring time.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 20, 2015)

Poor.  Fucking.  Ryder.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 20, 2015)

Jove on suicide watch.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 20, 2015)

That poor local.

Oh just Zack Ryder.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 20, 2015)

Poor Ryder

But loving heel Sheamus.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 20, 2015)

_ARE YOU NOT ENTERTAINED?_


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 20, 2015)

Vince furiously masturbating to this projection of his ideal booking.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 20, 2015)

Fuck, I had a sliver of hope for Ziggler on Sunday before this.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 20, 2015)

Sheamus basically no-selling the Zig Zag.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 20, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sauce (Apr 20, 2015)

Stephanie and Jericho podcast. Oh, the propoganda! Can't wait.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 20, 2015)

Steph on Jericho's show.   Heh, wondering how that's going to go.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 20, 2015)

I wouldn't mind tapping dat Hoeski


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 20, 2015)

PlacidSanity said:


> Steph on Jericho's show.   Heh, wondering how that's going to go.



Jericho: "How did you become so smart and brilliant, Steph?"

"How does a beautiful woman like you continue to run a successful company without being distracted by all your fans?"

The next day on twitter...

"See? I asked all the tough questions!"


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 20, 2015)

A few of us cringe?

No Cena

ALL OF US,  ALL OF US are tired of it.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 20, 2015)

Captain Rogers vs Red Skull


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 20, 2015)

So it's a Texas Bullrope match.

Those matches always suck.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 20, 2015)

Albany is full of fucking jimmies. Disgusting.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 20, 2015)

Cena said ass and also got a pop


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 20, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Jericho: "How did you become so smart and brilliant, Steph?"
> 
> "How does a beautiful woman like you continue to run a successful company without being distracted by all your fans?"
> 
> ...



And all the Jericho/Steph stuff that happened in the late 90s early 2000s will be over looked and not mentioned once.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 20, 2015)

It's Kane


----------



## Sauce (Apr 20, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Cena said ass and also got a pop



This be the PG era that we live in.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 20, 2015)

This neverending Kane push


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 20, 2015)

Finally, Cena can bury someone we'll appreciate....


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 20, 2015)

Kane about to lay down and do his Job.  Just like Seth said earlier tonight


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 20, 2015)

The Corporate Jobber/Gate Keeper vs Children's Champ, for the umpteenth time.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 20, 2015)

....Fuck this, chanting for Kane.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 20, 2015)

>Says he's The Demon Kane
>isn't wearing the mask


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 20, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> And all the Jericho/Steph stuff that happened in the late 90s early 2000s will be over looked and not mentioned once.



So Jericho running over HHH's dog will be forgotten as well. :amazed


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 20, 2015)

JBL burying boxing legend Joe Louis


----------



## Sauce (Apr 20, 2015)

Jericho calling Stephanie a whore will be conveniently forgotten, too.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 20, 2015)

Jobbing to one AA when Lesnar tanks 5 AA's is so bad.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 20, 2015)

Kane jobbing to one AA


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 20, 2015)

Kane can't even kick out of one AA.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 20, 2015)

The fuck is this. :amazed   Kane goes down to just one AA while some of the past opponents have kick out of it.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 20, 2015)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck is this. :amazed   Kane goes down to just one AA while some of the past opponents have kick out of it.



Read all about it. 

I see this shit on the front page of a newspaper.

Seriously though, it should take 2 to beat him.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 20, 2015)

Heh, I remember growing up watching that cartoon as a child.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 20, 2015)

Think I'll watch that before I go to sleep. Seems racist enough.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 20, 2015)

The Miz brand


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 20, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]hhx4iVazpoA[/YOUTUBE]

Here's the first episode.    US Open challenge.??   When did golf become a part of wrestling.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 20, 2015)

Rusev sounding like a fucking Wookie.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 20, 2015)

This S&M film with Rusev and Cena


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 20, 2015)

Geez, Miz can't even get a promo without the breakfast club getting in the way.  Slater can't have a snack, those guys really need to calm down.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 20, 2015)

All of Jizz's movies are straight to DVD.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 20, 2015)

Nice Daisy Dukes


----------



## Sauce (Apr 20, 2015)

Mizdow mocking is genius.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 20, 2015)

The Miz keeps the right to be The Miz. 

Miz cheating on Maryse.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 20, 2015)

_RKO OUT OF NO WHERE._


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 20, 2015)

Orton burying people


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 20, 2015)

Fuck.  Off.  Every time I get interested in this show, Orton.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 20, 2015)

Orton's elevating everybody.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 20, 2015)

Is Bray calling out Mark Henry?


----------



## Sauce (Apr 20, 2015)

Fat man declaring himself the new face of fear after losing to old man Taker.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 20, 2015)

Bray's going to elevated by Reigns.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 20, 2015)

Adam Rose with nary a bud in sight.  Strike that, they just got jobber entranced.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 20, 2015)

Is Bray calling out Ryback?


----------



## Sauce (Apr 20, 2015)

Banana and Hot Dog getting elevated.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 20, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> Is Bray calling out Ryback?



I hope it isn't Cena because last thing he needs is to lose to Cena again.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 20, 2015)

I don't get it. Is he heel again...or does it even matter?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 20, 2015)

Ryback just took 20 years off that banana's life


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## Sauce (Apr 20, 2015)

Renee stirring up some trouble.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 20, 2015)

The state of Kane's HGH gut.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 20, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> Is Bray calling out Ryback?



It's Reigns.

I'll bet money it's BABYGURL.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 20, 2015)

Say it to my face. 

Kane stealing Nikki Bellas' catchphrase.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 20, 2015)

Seth calling Kane the bigger man.

dat shoot promo


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## Sauce (Apr 20, 2015)

Seth and Kane making up. Orton is screwed Sunday.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 20, 2015)

Is Bray still calling out people? 

Dude's a parody of himself at this point.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 20, 2015)

Is Extreme rules this Sunday?


----------



## Sauce (Apr 20, 2015)

This is the ideal time to turn off Raw. Predictable outcome. Match will end in DQ with inteference from Orton.
RKO. Done.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 20, 2015)

Take this moment to appreciate Booker's insight.  "I'm worried about Dolf's ability to throw his hands, his mat work is excellent."  Ziggler tries a dropkick and gets countered.  "That's what I'm talking about."  As a hardcore Ziggler fan, it hurts cuz it's true.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 20, 2015)

Jamie Noble is my favourite person on #Raw today. @WWE
    ? PAIGE (@RealPaigeWWE) April 21, 2015



Even Paige-sama recognizes who the Authority's real secret weapon is.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 20, 2015)

New finisher is fucking lame. Bring back the curb stomp.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 20, 2015)

The state of Seth Rollins' jobber finisher


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 20, 2015)

Seth with some weird southern accent during this promo.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 20, 2015)

Jamie Noble rubbing off on him.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 20, 2015)

Sauce said:


> New finisher is fucking lame. Bring back the curb stomp.



Curbstomp is not safe because lil jimmies will mimic it and give each other concussions. 

Can't use The Phoenix Splash because Seth will get pops for doing it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 20, 2015)

Not bringing back God's Last Gift


----------



## Sauce (Apr 20, 2015)

RKO OUT OF NO WHERE.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 20, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Not bringing back God's Last Gift



Isn't Kalisto using it?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 20, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Isn't Kalisto using it?



No, he's using a Shiranui.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 20, 2015)

Is Ryback heel now, though? I can't keep up with all these turns. Does it even matter?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 20, 2015)

Seth's finisher is literally Dirty Deeds only with different falling.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Apr 20, 2015)

SMH


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 20, 2015)

So it was true? Curbstomp is banned?


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 20, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> So it was true? Curbstomp is banned?



Curbstomp is banned.

Diving Headbutt is still allowed after Benoit tragedy.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 20, 2015)

What a sterilized product!


----------



## Sauce (Apr 21, 2015)

Blame the jimmies. They said it's because it's a liability to the head but I think that's bull. A lot of moves can cause concussions. I just think in a PG product it looks too graphic.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 21, 2015)

well, they ruined seth rollins already.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 21, 2015)

Who cares if a kid sees a dude get stomped on the head?! Tell them that shit is a TV show, never attempt it IRL because its deadly and painful and move on.

Shit I didn't even bother to watch raw, shit is so castrated.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 21, 2015)

The Edgeacution/Impaler DDT looks better than that shit. 

Its kind of sad when you realize this has more to do with PR and looking good for your sponsors, than it has to do with the wrestler's safety.


----------



## Cromer (Apr 21, 2015)

Rollins changed finisher? To that shit?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 21, 2015)

Palm Siberia said:


> SMH



Seth's ruined. It's bad enough giving him a boring opponent, but a boring finisher as well? No wonder I skipped the last 2 RAWs back to back.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 21, 2015)

WWE is pretty much a shit product right now. A damn shame, they have very capable talent but the company just doesn't know what to do with them.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2015)

TNA >>> WWE.....


----------



## teddy (Apr 21, 2015)

Palm Siberia said:


> SMH



No!


----------



## Sauce (Apr 21, 2015)

Finisher looking generic as fuck.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 21, 2015)

From the lungs of Dave Meltzer:



> "The curbstomp is not banned, however that finisher Seth Rollins did tonight is going to be his new finisher, its a semantic term in the sense that its not banned but hes not going to use it anymore.If your going to ask me why, I have no idea."


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 21, 2015)

Ms. Jove said:


> From the lungs of Dave Meltzer:



That's worse than just being banned


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 21, 2015)

And when Bryan returns he'll perform the damn diving headbutt that has caused so many self imposed injuries and worse.  That is a move which needs an outright ban.

Also what is the likelyhood that Orton will do a punt on Kane or J&J at the PPV then that night/next few days the soccer moms will scream out that is outright assault and must be banned.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 21, 2015)

I would be sad and care, but you just don't Do that with WWE.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 21, 2015)

Seth with that bootleg as fuck Dirty Deeds wannabe. 

Ambrose with that bootleg as fuck Dirty Deeds.

Roman with the most credible finisher out of the entire Shield.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 21, 2015)

What was wrong with the Curbstomp? It was a finisher that actually connected with the character he formed and topped of his moveset. If he was going to go with a new finisher, he should have gone with something more fluid and something opportunistic.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 21, 2015)

Like his splash, but as someone else said he would get pops as a heel.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2015)

Suplex City bitch


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 21, 2015)

I will admit that my view is skewed on that kind of music but I just don't like it.  

Also I just had a thought of fear.  What if Sheamus isn't meant to be a heel and he's the face Vince has wanted to push for years.  Bulked up, white, Irish.  Beating on the guys Vince secretly wants to bury.  It is the Gimmick Hogan was going to have if he didn't go all real american.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 21, 2015)

Then send Seamus to stop Lesnar.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 21, 2015)

> - A Roman Reigns vs. Kane feud was planned to happen soon at one point, according to F4Wonline.com's Dave Meltzer. No word yet if they are still planning on doing the feud once Reigns is finished with Big Show.



 .


----------



## Sauce (Apr 21, 2015)

Another non-credible feud. If they keep it up Reigns will finally be ready by WM33.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 21, 2015)

Why won't they get that no one gives two shits about Kane?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 21, 2015)

Now I hate Punk for pitching the Shield.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 21, 2015)

Roman vs Bray Wyatt wouldn't be credible either.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 21, 2015)

khris said:


> Now I hate Punk for pitching the Shield.



He had to make Roman look strong...



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Roman vs Bray Wyatt wouldn't be credible either.



The eater of pins. 

Will Bray Wyatt ever have a huge win? Jesus Christ!


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 21, 2015)

Well his first choice was Chris Hero, Vince and HHH wanted Roman.


----------



## Cromer (Apr 21, 2015)

As a pointer to how thin ROH's roster is right now, the best opponents they could put up for Nakamura/Okada were the fucking Briscoes.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 21, 2015)

Chris Hero is the true eater of burritos worlds.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 21, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Another non-credible feud. If they keep it up Reigns will finally be ready by WM33.



How can WWE expect Reigns to improve as a wrestler by working with 2 has beens?





			
				[S-A-F];53416208 said:
			
		

> He had to make Roman look strong...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He beat Bryan and Jericho


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 21, 2015)

The new face of obesity is a fucking joke. Which is sad cuz Bray had potential 2 years ago.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 21, 2015)

Cromer said:


> As a pointer to how thin ROH's roster is right now, the best opponents they could put up for Nakamura/Okada were the fucking Briscoes.



Yeh, what is that?  I like the Briscoes but can the champ get a singles match?  Maybe NJPW's being super selfish as well.  I'd like to see Ciampa, Sydal, Lethal again, not to mention someone like Hansen? or one of the flippy small black dudes (sorry Cedric) get some cracks at NJPW's roster.  Or that ...guy with wings vs Yano.  Ah, sucks that ROH is So small I guess.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 21, 2015)

@ Lord Perucho

Then, lost to Cena. God knows how many times.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 21, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> Yeh, what is that?  I like the Briscoes but can the champ get a singles match?  Maybe NJPW's being super selfish as well.  I'd like to see Ciampa, Sydal, Lethal again, not to mention someone like Hansen? or one of the flippy small black dudes (sorry Cedric) get some cracks at NJPW's roster.  Or that ...guy with wings vs Yano.  Ah, sucks that ROH is So small I guess.



Ciampa said he quit ROH.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 21, 2015)

Well crap, after not getting a proper ME program in what I've seen cannot really blame him, but he was so styling.  Retiring or making room to jump?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 21, 2015)

He's hanging around in PWG these days, so I guess he just wants to make the next move to something better.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 21, 2015)

Great.  He's perfect for the next Real American.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 21, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> Yeh, what is that?  I like the Briscoes but can the champ get a singles match?  Maybe NJPW's being super selfish as well.  I'd like to see Ciampa, Sydal, Lethal again, not to mention someone like Hansen? *or one of the flippy small black dudes (sorry Cedric)* get some cracks at NJPW's roster.  Or that ...guy with wings vs Yano.  Ah, sucks that ROH is So small I guess.



One of them were complaining about ROH pairing them up just because they're both black and similar. They really gotta cut this shit out.


----------



## Cromer (Apr 21, 2015)

Wasn't it Cedric Alexander with the complaints? Talked about New Day and racism and all that.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 21, 2015)

That's ... why I apologized.  Their character is not thorough enough for me to distinct their character aside from ACH and bball... Ced and a bowtie? I think.  Yeah they look different...but I AM black  

On a lighter note...   At least Ziggler can cut a promo still.  Shame his brawl skill is so low and he refuses to integrate his mat game into something dominant during matches...

[youtube]oNEBOLXbaHg[/youtube]


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 21, 2015)

New Day made my uncle feel uncomfortable. lol

Ziggler is good ol enchancement talent. Nothing more.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 21, 2015)

Big E needs to drop the death gimmick that is New Day and go back to the 5 count.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 21, 2015)

Today/Tomorrow(depending on your timezone) is Juice and Sauce's birthday.

So happy birthday jobbers


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 21, 2015)

> Regarding why WWE Intercontinental Champion Daniel Bryan was sent home from the recent WWE European tour, a WWE source stated to PWInsider that Bryan is indeed injured.
> 
> Bryan reportedly suffered an injury on April 9th at a WWE live event in Dublin, Ireland as he teamed with Dolph Ziggler and Erick Rowan to defeat Sheamus, Bray Wyatt and Bad News Barrett. We're not exactly sure what happened to him but there was an injury in that match that got him sent home.
> 
> When Bryan was first sent home, WWE officials expected him to be out of the ring for about a month. No word yet if that time-frame has changed but there's a chance they change Sunday's Extreme Rules match against Barrett.



The winner of Ambrose vs Harper will challenge BnB for the title, imo.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 21, 2015)

Bryan has terrible luck man.


----------



## teddy (Apr 21, 2015)

khris said:


> Today/Tomorrow(depending on your timezone) is Juice and Sauce's birthday.
> 
> So happy birthday jobbers



These birthdays are coming and going so fast


i'll just wish em' one hbd that'll last till they're ashes or in the grave


----------



## teddy (Apr 21, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]pXfRVfyltCg[/YOUTUBE]

@2:15


not even bootista has it in him to give a damn about the main product anymore


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 21, 2015)

Tista is in a good place. I never gave a rat's ass about anything involving Batista till he played Drax. He's gonna make a fortune with the MCU movies and probably secure 4-5 more action movies in his life time.


----------



## teddy (Apr 21, 2015)

If you told me a decade ago that tista would be one of the few performers to successfully go from wrassling to hollywood along with the rock, i'd tell you to stop smoking rvd's joints


...but there he is


...in mahvel and james bond movies


...bravo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 21, 2015)

It's more weird considering he was very... Let's say limited... on the stick. But alas, I'm always happy that wrestlers find an alternative since wrestling is the "motherfucking" kind of business giving back.


----------



## teddy (Apr 21, 2015)

Tista don't want nothing to do with creative's bullshit now that he's seen good writing


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 21, 2015)

Batista calling Zoe Saldana a "green whore" is more entertaining than the last year of WWE programming.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 21, 2015)

I believe Jove's avi is a hipster artistic representation of  his/her brain.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 21, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



* Roman Reigns & Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins & Luke Harper is the main event. There are loud "We Want Roman" chants. Reigns pinned Rollins with a spear. Was said to be a great match with a lot of near falls and big spots.




Again taking the pin.....


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 21, 2015)

> There are loud "We Want Roman" chants.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 21, 2015)

Thirsty womenz will be wrestling's downfall


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 21, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Is that the first time they (Roman and Ambrose) Teamed together since the raw after Seth's betrayal?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 21, 2015)

khris said:


> Thirsty womenz will be wrestling's downfall



I was saying this shit for months


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 21, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heh, I'm guessing the Vince and HHH are making mental notes on which cities are company friendly towards their product and to come back there in the near future.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 22, 2015)

Lana Del Bae


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 22, 2015)

Anyone recall when I was talking all that shit about little flippy guys getting no cool NJPW boys to work with?  They must have caught wind because ACH vs Nakamura is now slated for Global Wars .  Wait...what?


----------



## Cromer (Apr 22, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the first time they (Roman and Ambrose) Teamed together since the raw after Seth's betrayal?




*Spoiler*: __ 



The last Smackdown I watched, some months ago, had Ambreigns as well. So no.






Agmaster said:


> Anyone recall when I was talking all that shit  about little flippy guys getting no cool NJPW boys to work with?  They  must have caught wind because ACH vs Nakamura is now slated for Global  Wars .  Wait...what?



I'm...surprised how okay I am with that.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 22, 2015)

[youtube]BGx0sl53sQw[/youtube]

[youtube]Q35hLrIP9Ac[/youtube]

Rick Martel for HOF.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 22, 2015)

Way better than Tito "Ole!...i guess?" Santana


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 22, 2015)

El Matador didn't have as much charisma as The Model. I only was entertained by the Heenan commentary during Matador's matches.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2015)

[S-A-F];53423060 said:
			
		

> [youtube]BGx0sl53sQw[/youtube]
> 
> [youtube]Q35hLrIP9Ac[/youtube]
> 
> Rick Martel for HOF.



I remember him.  That man was entertaining to watch when he did his promos.  Hmm, if I remember didn't he have two finishers as a top rop knee drop to the head and the Boston Crab submission.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 22, 2015)

Technical acumen paired with a face that makes me double take.  Dat wiggle too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 22, 2015)

Watching Fall Brawl 98 (thanx Juice)


Disco Inferno GOAT 

EDIT: 

>Disco stomping Neidhart

Schiavone: "Great maneuvering there"


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 22, 2015)

PlacidSanity said:


> I remember him.  That man was entertaining to watch when he did his promos.  Hmm, if I remember didn't he have two finishers as a top rop knee drop to the head and the Boston Crab submission.



Yep his arrogance promos were gold and I do remember him slapping the boston crab on people. He would also spray his arrogance cologne in his opponents eyes.


----------



## Ae (Apr 22, 2015)

These Tough Enough submissions tho 

[YOUTUBE]EA_w1sKdeL4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FitzChivalry (Apr 22, 2015)

Doesn't make sense, banning the Curb Stomp finisher. It's never caused any injuries that we know of. If it's because of the_ name_, and how gruesome and brutal actual curb stomps are, then just change the name. If it's because kids might do it, close up shop altogether and that'll be the end of the wrestling business, because there will always be that risk. If it's because of blows to the head, then you have to ban the Brogue Kick, Bryan's kick to the head, the Bullhammer, the DDT, and all other moves that target the head. 

Just dumb. Bring it back. Ban a move that actually causes injuries, like the Flying Headbutt.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 22, 2015)

Yeah getting rid of it is idiotic


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 23, 2015)

Yo, Global Wars is insane.  Cedric is facing Okada.  ROH is being tested?


----------



## Sauce (Apr 23, 2015)

Anyone from this thread submitting a Tough Enough video?


----------



## Sauce (Apr 23, 2015)

Extreme Rules is on Sunday and I still have no idea what the rivalries are or what the card looks like.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 23, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Extreme Rules is on Sunday and I still have idea what the rivalries are or what the card looks like.



It's the first ppv after WM.  Just look at that card and put rematch on it.  You'll be right for 90% of it.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Apr 23, 2015)

John Cena is Murican Male :V

[youtube]N7awnRAdbPk[/youtube]


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 23, 2015)

Is Cena blue eyed?


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 23, 2015)

Guess we know who will win between Cena and Rusev.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 23, 2015)

A WWE writer's explanation for the Bellas' face turn:

_During my time on the WWE creative team, we actually were told that there really are no babyfaces or heels in the Divas division. It was strongly implied that the Divas are all just a bunch of catty chicks, most of whom are mentally unstable._


----------



## kenshinhimura (Apr 23, 2015)

Does anyone even buy these 2nd grade ppvs.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 23, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> A WWE writer's explanation for the Bellas' face turn:
> 
> _During my time on the WWE creative team, we actually were told that there really are no babyfaces or heels in the Divas division. It was strongly implied that the Divas are all just a bunch of catty chicks, most of whom are mentally unstable._



What I was thinking all along anyway.  None of them come off likable except maybe Paige.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 23, 2015)

Emphasis on the word 'Diva'. Of course there's no baby face or heels.


----------



## teddy (Apr 23, 2015)

look at this douchebag heel making me mark out


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 23, 2015)

Oh yeah Extreme Rules is on Sunday huh? 

Forgot for a bit.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 23, 2015)

NWO, eh?  The very reason I was so loyal to WWE.  Least the commentary is entertaining.

Ok...that ref dropping prone, though.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 23, 2015)

Heh, well that was a fun SmackDown skit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 23, 2015)

Heh, so yet again the Tag Team championship match is for the kick off show.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 24, 2015)

So we gotta watch Fall Brawl '98 for WM picks thing? Juice couldn't pick a worse PPV than that? I could do that shit in my sleep. 

I just watched 8 hours of wrestling shows and I have thoughts:

- Cena/Rusev is literally the only good thing the WWE has going for it right now.

- The Bellas magically turning face and still acting like heels is hilarious, especially when Brie was pretty much working heel in the match with Naomi for a good bit of it. Match was also heatless as fuck.

- Seth Rollins talks too damn much for someone who isn't a good talker at all. He's also on the show too damn much.

- I'm literally at the point where as soon as "King of Kings" hit, I'm fast-forwarding to the next segment. HHH yakking for 20 minutes is basically death at this point.

- Reigns/Bo Dallas segment was funny at least. Big Show feuding with anybody that's higher than a midcarder is such a waste. Put Harper with Roman and everything would be so much better.

- Speaking of Harper, this feud with Dean is dragging like hell. Too many damn TV matches. Save that shit for the PPVs.

- Even when he's cussing up a storm, Orton is still boring as shit. The Heath Slater RKO was funny as hell, though.

- Less said about Miz/Mizdow the better.

- Kane cut a nice face promo on Rollins. Too bad he's so damn dull in the ring now.

- It's amazing that Lucha Underground gets so much right, yet they never book things correctly when it comes to Sexy Star. Know she's supposed to be the big female face, but she's really, REALLY BAD. Iveilesse is so much better than her even when she's damn near crippled and can't do anything.

- Even Sexy Star's awfulness couldn't kill Pentagon Jr's awesomeness. Dude is the best heel in the business.

- Everything involving the Trios Championships was AMAZING. Angelico is the sleazy ass king of making hard shit look effortless. What a fucking dive.

- The build-up for the Son of Havoc/Iveilesse/Angelico trio from the start of it to now has been fucking awesome. Great stuff from everyone involved.

- Finn/Breeze probably won't be as good as Itami/Breeze was.

- Dana Brooke has the conceited bitch character down as far as talking is concerned. Now she's just gotta learn how to work. 

- Enzo and Cass are fucking hilarious. "Get you jewelry? I got you a JOB!"

- For a guy that talks about rage all the time, Riley really has no fire in the ring. 

- The triple threat was good, but that finish is bunk.

- Zayn/Owens II is gonna be LIT.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 24, 2015)

Where's the Jericho and Stephanie podcast?


----------



## Cromer (Apr 24, 2015)

I wouldn't know about the WWE stuff, I don't watch RAW and I'm (wo weeks behind on NXT. That said:



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> - It's amazing that Lucha Underground gets so much right, yet they never book things correctly when it comes to Sexy Star. Know she's supposed to be the big female face, but she's really, REALLY BAD. Iveilesse is so much better than her even when she's damn near crippled and can't do anything.



How is Sexy Star awful? She's basically doing nearly everything in her scrappy face role right (she could use some better mannerisms tbh). And the booking isn't problematic either. 

And I can't see Ivelisse as a face, sorry. She's killing it working rudo, why change?



> - Even Sexy Star's awfulness couldn't kill Pentagon Jr's awesomeness. Dude is the best heel in the business.



Ninja Luchadore sacrificing arms to his master is the best thing in American pro graps today.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 24, 2015)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> So we gotta watch Fall Brawl '98 for WM picks thing? Juice couldn't pick a worse PPV than that? I could do that shit in my sleep.
> 
> The main reason I picked it because it was one of the few whole WCW PPV's I could find that everyone could watch.
> 
> Didn't want to force anyone to buy the Network just to post.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 24, 2015)

Yeah best to avoid giving WWE any kind of positives although according to my cousin its free again this month.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 24, 2015)

For new subscribers.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 24, 2015)

Well that should be everyone here shouldn't it?  no one here is subscribed still are they?


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 24, 2015)

I think Sauce and Kyuubi Naruto are the only ones.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 24, 2015)

Kyubbi hasn't been around ever since Roman started getting pops again.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 24, 2015)

> Samoa Joe was indeed backstage at last night's WWE NXT tapings at Full Sail University in Orlando, FL. PWInsider notes that Joe was there to meet with Triple H about potentially signing with the company.



If he signs, I expect him to get a big push(like all of HHH guys).


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 24, 2015)

A big push to the backstage catering table.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 24, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> I think Sauce and Kyuubi Naruto are the only ones.



You left out Kuya the big jimmy who's always high.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 24, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> If he signs, I expect him to get a big push(like all of HHH guys).



A nice push onto the shoulders of Cena to be Umaga'd or Rusev'd


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 24, 2015)

Joe will get the Sting treatment. Pushed hard till Mania bolstering up the TNA line. and then he'll fight Triple H and HHH will bury TNA


----------



## Sauce (Apr 24, 2015)

I haven't seen Kyuubi since WM...


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 24, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> Joe will get the Sting treatment. Pushed hard till Mania bolstering up the TNA line. and then he'll fight Triple H and HHH will bury TNA



That would mean the WWE would have to at least somewhat acknowledge TNA.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 24, 2015)

They'll have the Main Event Mafia run in to take out DX this time.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 24, 2015)

Crossing fingers for Bobby Rhoode. Would love a Rhoode and Orton feud.


----------



## teddy (Apr 24, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]zRWZbLrGJIo[/YOUTUBE]


this whole development and match had me feeling like a kid again


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 24, 2015)

Cromer said:


> How is Sexy Star awful? She's basically doing nearly everything in her scrappy face role right (she could use some better mannerisms tbh). And the booking isn't problematic either.
> 
> And I can't see Ivelisse as a face, sorry. She's killing it working rudo, why change?



She's bad in the ring, so when they book something stupid regarding her(outta nowhere mask vs. mask match, fast-tracking the Pentagon Jr. match with near to no build-up AND having him do the job to boot). The best thing she's done during her entire run on LU was the match with Big Ryck to determine who'd fight The Crew where she's all fired up and trying to hit him with everything while he doesn't want to do it and just holds her down without hitting/hurting her.

I never said Ivelisse should turn face, just that she's much, MUCH better than Sexy Star at pretty much everything.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 24, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Shadow Replication 1480 said:
> 
> 
> > So we gotta watch Fall Brawl '98 for WM picks thing? Juice couldn't pick a worse PPV than that? I could do that shit in my sleep.
> ...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 24, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> A nice push onto the shoulders of Cena to be *Umaga'd* or Rusev'd




So 3 Wellness Policy strikes?


----------



## Sauce (Apr 24, 2015)

^Ironically, not too soon.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 24, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> A nice push onto the shoulders of Cena to be *elevated*



Now you got it.



Sauce said:


> Crossing fingers for Bobby Rhoode. Would love a Rhoode and Orton feud.



As much as I love Booby Rhoode, he maybe to old to be picked up by the Nose. 



Nemesis said:


> That would mean the WWE would have to at least somewhat acknowledge TNA.



They have to bring in Main Event Mafia, Fortune, Immortal, Aces & 8's, SEX, Beat Down Clan.

Did I miss a faction?


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 24, 2015)

Seeing Mickie retirement speech and the crowd reaction she is getting, If AJ had one on RAW, the reaction wouldve been Attitude Era level...


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 24, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Now you got it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Christian Coalition and Team Cage?


----------



## teddy (Apr 24, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Seeing Mickie retirement speech and the crowd reaction she is getting, If AJ had one on RAW, the reaction wouldve been Attitude Era level...



.....nah


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 24, 2015)

Taryn looks better as a heel, gives you Maryse vibes .


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 24, 2015)

A little thing outta boredom, but what are your top 10 entrance themes from any promotion?


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 24, 2015)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> The Juice Man said:
> 
> 
> > That makes sense.
> ...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 24, 2015)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHcfQOwgsow[/youtube]

dat heel turn


----------



## Sauce (Apr 25, 2015)

Kharma on Impact and not on Raw.


----------



## Cromer (Apr 25, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> A little thing outta boredom, but what are your top 10 entrance themes from any promotion?



Top 3 is easy:

1. Subconscious - Shinsuke Nakamura, NJPW
2. Evolution is a Mystery - Evolution, WWE
3. Catch Your Breath - Finn Balor, WWE
4. Kaze ni Nare - Minoru Suzuki, NJPW
5. Special Op - The Shield, WWE
6. This fucking thing whose name I don't know - Act Yasukawa, Stardom
7. Patriot - Real Americans/Jack Swagger, WWE
=8. Fight - Kevin Owens, WWE
=8. Godzilla('s Gonna Kill You) - Samoa Joe, ROH/TNA
9. My Time Is Now - John Cena, WWE
10. Shot 'Em - Bullet Club, NJPW


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 25, 2015)

Buh, TNA is such a cocktease.  TT's joining with dollhouse seems worth watching (Kharma as desperate babyface) but the rest of the show just....   Aside from that EC3 promo I saw on YT.  Mars.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 25, 2015)

> Bill Goldberg told FOX Sports that he will return the ring for another pro wrestling match. "I'm going to make an appearance in professional wrestling, but it won't be for the WWE," Goldberg said. "If I put wrestling boots and wrestling trunks on one last time -- and I'm going to -- it's going to be done by me and me only...
> 
> "Though (professional wrestling) would not have been my first choice by any stretch of the imagination, I cannot turn my back on the fact that it made me who I am today in the public eye." Read more at Foxsports.com.



He would likely head to GFW, Goldberg hates TNA and he wont like ROH either because its a minor league show for life as well.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 25, 2015)

I don't watch MMA , but this was pretty impressive.  The storytelling, the selling, the _state _ of those laughing yucks. This was all brilliant. Fighting like the cameras aren't even there. This is literally amazing.


[youtube]TncvorpGb6k[/youtube]


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 25, 2015)

Dana White said Ronda will never wrestle in WWE.

Steph vs Paige is the way to go for WM divas match.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 25, 2015)

What beef does Paige have with Stephanie?


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 25, 2015)

Goldberg acts like WWE was so bad when he was there in 2003 and forgets all the sleazy shit that came on WCW during his run there.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 25, 2015)

Sauce said:


> What beef does Paige have with Stephanie?



She is now the Number 1 diva in the company?

Its a money match, like it or not.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 25, 2015)

Oh, the subjectivity. The #1 Diva in the company has the belt.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 25, 2015)

Naomi about to get that top spot q


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 25, 2015)

[S-A-F];53451964 said:
			
		

> Goldberg acts like WWE was so bad when he was there in 2003 and forgets all the sleazy shit that came on WCW during his run there.



Nose's reign of terror had Katie Vick.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 25, 2015)

Yeah but that was 2002  and Goldberg still went to the company even after that garbage.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 25, 2015)

[S-A-F];53454185 said:
			
		

> Yeah but that was 2002  and Goldberg still went to the company even after that garbage.



A few months later. 

Bill knows what he was getting into.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 25, 2015)

Goldberg full of it. Although he also said politics there chased him away.

But then again WCW.....


----------



## Totitos (Apr 25, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> A little thing outta boredom, but what are your top 10 entrance themes from any promotion?


From current rasslin?

KAZE NI NAREEEEEEEEEEEE - Minoru Suzuki (NJPW, Noah)
Nothing to Lose - Mad Blankey  (Dragon Gate)
Hadou - Hirooki Goto (NJPW)
Roar of the Lion - Rusev (WWE)
Perros del Mal - Los Perros del Mal (AAA)
Live in Fear - Bray Wyatt (WWE)
The Underboss - Bad Luck Fale (NJPW)
Ameno -  Myzteziz (AAA)
Ikari No Jyushin - Jushin Liger (NJPW)
BxB Story #011 - BxB Hulk (Dragon Gate)

in no particular order because I can't choose


----------



## Sauce (Apr 25, 2015)

There was a time when I really, really loved Rhoode's entrance. 

"I'm off the chain." 

I'M OFF THE CHAINNN


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 25, 2015)

[S-A-F];53454669 said:
			
		

> Goldberg full of it. Although he also said politics there chased him away.
> 
> But then again WCW.....



Goldberg had to wrestle HHH on five consecutive ppvs.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 25, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Goldberg had to wrestle HHH on five consecutive ppvs.



I..I understand now. 

Such a fucking waste too, I wanted Goldberg/Taker and Goldberg/Eddie back then.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 26, 2015)

Extreme Rules is tomorrow and there's literally no hype.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 26, 2015)

Yeah, I popped in just to see if anyone was gonna be watching it tonight.

Still, no hype for a free PPV that's not part of the big 4 is to be expected. It's basically another episode of RawDown!


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 26, 2015)

Wrestling-wise show should be a good one.

Ambrose vs Harper will steal the show.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2015)

Basically it'll be the same flat shit until SummerSlam time.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 26, 2015)

What's the card for tonight?


----------



## teddy (Apr 26, 2015)

TIL lawler is a great artist


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 26, 2015)

Sauce said:


> What's the card for tonight?



Seth vs Orton.  Title in a cage
Dolph vs Sheamus - Kiss me arse match
Show vs Reigns - The feud that has been up and down more times than Show's turned
BNB vs ?? IC title
New day vs Kid Cesaro for Tag team
Naomi vs Nickie - Divas
Dean vs Harper - Street fight

I'm certain i have missed one up there.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 26, 2015)

Seth/Orton, Dean/Harper, Naomi/Nickie.

All should be good.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 26, 2015)

Seth vs Orton, where both guys' finishers are banned.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2015)

>Dolph vs Sheamus - Kiss me arse match

lolwut?


----------



## Cromer (Apr 26, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> Seth vs Orton.  Title in a cage
> Dolph vs Sheamus - *Kiss me arse match*
> Show vs Reigns - The feud that has been up and down more times than Show's turned
> BNB vs ?? IC title
> ...



How did this stip come into existence?


----------



## teddy (Apr 26, 2015)

And that's why i haven't even felt motivated to watch raw at all lately. i don't want to know why vince thinks that stipulation should be a thing in 2015


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 26, 2015)

If Ziggler loses he will become Zack Ryder 2.0.

I have the feeling Reigns vs Show will surprise everyone and being a decent match, Reigns is gonna have to carry Big Show..


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 26, 2015)

Cromer said:


> How did this stip come into existence?



Vince wants to keep the kiss my ass club.  But Vince is too old to go out there and do it himself so he brings the one guy who personifies him the most.  Sheamus.

White, muscled, Irish, picks on the people that don't fit into Vince's look.


----------



## Cromer (Apr 26, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> If Ziggler loses he will become Zack Ryder 2.0.
> 
> I have the feeling Reigns vs Show will surprise everyone and being a decent match, Reigns is gonna have to carry Big Show..



...

4/10, at least you made me respond.


----------



## teddy (Apr 26, 2015)

Perucho going for ghost's top troll spot


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2015)

So that stipulation is actually literal?


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 26, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Seth vs Orton, where both guys' finishers are banned.



 oh god.



Nemesis said:


> Vince wants to keep the kiss my ass club.  But Vince is too old to go out there and do it himself so he brings the one guy who personifies him the most.  Sheamus.
> 
> White, muscled, Irish, picks on the people that don't fit into Vince's look.



Scary, this may be the reason behind it all.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 26, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> Seth vs Orton.  Title in a cage
> Dolph vs Sheamus - Kiss me arse match
> Show vs Reigns - The feud that has been up and down more times than Show's turned
> BNB vs ?? IC title
> ...



US title match
 VS


----------



## Cromer (Apr 26, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> US title match
> VS



Damn, I can't help myself; might actually watch this match (just bought a new dongle in this internet-forsaken town, time to test if I can stream stuff live)


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 26, 2015)

Cromer said:


> ...
> 
> 4/10, at least you made me respond.





ted. said:


> Perucho going for ghost's top troll spot



lol

No expected Reigns vs Lesnar being a great match at WM31, everyone expected it the crowd was gonna shit on it like at WM20.

Crowd will be once again against Reigns.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 26, 2015)

Cena will botch the Final Justice.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2015)

I miss Capcom's sprites. They're inferior to SNK's but still up there.


----------



## Cromer (Apr 26, 2015)

How many Charging Stars will Cena use tonight? How many Spinning Piledrivers will he kick out of?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 26, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> lol
> 
> No expected Reigns vs Lesnar being a great match at WM31, everyone expected it the crowd was gonna shit on it like at WM20.



Both combatants covered up their lack of wrestling prowess by stiffing the hell out of each other, one of the things that they happen to be quite exceptional at. It was mainly just a big ol' finisher-fest when you strip that away.

I can't really say I expect the same type of show for a match involving Big Show, especially since his matches are a lot slower pace than the average Jimmy Johns fight.


----------



## Cromer (Apr 26, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> lol
> 
> No expected Reigns vs Lesnar being a great match at WM31, everyone expected it the crowd was gonna shit on it like at WM20.
> 
> Crowd will be once again against Reigns.



If Goldberg and Lesnar had brawled and stiffed the fuck out of each other the same way, the crowd would have come around. Euro smarks were certainly ready to shit on WM31 as well, with the exception that people were actually behind Lesnar at least.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 26, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> US title match
> VS



Of course.


But in my mind nationalistic shit like that don't happen in WWE.  Even when the pro russian actually comes from a NATO country that has their own issues with Russia.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 26, 2015)

khris said:


> I miss Capcom's sprites. They're inferior to SNK's but still up there.



I miss them too. I find their 3D models to be pretty ugly aside from a few in MVC3.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 26, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> A little thing outta boredom, but what are your top 10 entrance themes from any promotion?



All-time or right now?




			
				[S-A-F];53448439 said:
			
		

> Shadow Replication 1480 said:
> 
> 
> > Enjoying those 93-94 raws?
> ...


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 26, 2015)

Its official, Bryan wont wrestle BnB tonight.

Neville will wrestle him, and the IC title match will be on the pre-show..


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 26, 2015)

So is Bryan now B- or C+ with injuries being taken into account?


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 26, 2015)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> [S-A-F];53448439 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FitzChivalry (Apr 26, 2015)

Dammit, Bryan. Don't make this an annual fucking thing, please.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2015)

Fucking tragic what's happening to Bryan. 



			
				[S-A-F];53460511 said:
			
		

> I miss them too. I find their 3D models to be pretty ugly aside from a few in MVC3.



Yet to see a decent Ryu 3D model. He looks a little better in SFIV so far, but still needs a lot of polishing.

Would love it if they return to sprites in this HD era.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 26, 2015)

[S-A-F];53461325 said:
			
		

> Shadow Replication 1480 said:
> 
> 
> > Shame Ludvig Borga didn't work out. He was pretty sick.
> ...


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 26, 2015)

khris said:


> Fucking tragic what's happening to Bryan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah really wasn't a fan of SF4 or their tekken crossover games. Should go back to their roots since most japanese fighters are in 2D again anyway.



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> [S-A-F];53461325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sauce (Apr 26, 2015)

Will cancel network if Naomi wins title.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 26, 2015)

[S-A-F];53461744 said:
			
		

> Yeah really wasn't a fan of SF4 or their tekken crossover games. Should go back to their roots since most japanese fighters are in 2D again anyway.





I really liked Tatsunoko vs Capcom. Thought it was a step in the right direction.

Then Crapcom announced they lost the license for Tatsunoko characters.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2015)

Capcom also lost the Marvel license. They should go for Shonen Jump. Should be easy, since they're already doing crossovers with Namco.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 26, 2015)

Never got to play tatsunoko vs capcom since no stores ever had it and I sold my wii pretty fast.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 26, 2015)

I played Tatsunuko in the arcade and on my Wii when I had Gamefly. The game was really fun. I feel like it's the best fighting game on the Wii, imo.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 26, 2015)

CM Punk chants right now in Chicago.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 26, 2015)

[S-A-F];53461744 said:
			
		

> Did you see the raw where one of the headshrinkers launched a jobber on his fucking face?!  He wasn't moving afterward either...think they swept that one under the rug.
> 
> I vaguely remember the SS93' move, I haven't watched it in years. Did he drop him on his head?




I missed that episode because I had surgery on my ear that week and was laying in recovery knocked out.  Heard about it, though.

Pretty much. Rick was coming off the top going for the Bulldog and Borga was suposed to catch him in a powerslam. Problem was, Ludvig didn't get enough rotation and he basically spiked Rick on his head.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 26, 2015)

Daniel won the title and he's not medically cleared to compete.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 26, 2015)

It's Mighty Mouse!!!!!!


----------



## Sauce (Apr 26, 2015)

Holy fuck. Neville went over on Barrett.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 26, 2015)

Sauce said:


> I played Tatsunuko in the arcade and on my Wii when I had Gamefly. The game was really fun. I feel like it's the best fighting game on the Wii, imo.



Puts UMVC3 and Super Shitty SFIV to shame.


----------



## Cromer (Apr 26, 2015)

Good nigh fellas, this dongle is a fuck up.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 26, 2015)

Booker is hype as fuck tonight. :rofl


----------



## Sauce (Apr 26, 2015)

Here here comes! DEAN AMBROSE!


----------



## Shirker (Apr 26, 2015)

King says that anything you would find on the streets and alleys of Chicago you'd find in this match.

I'm expecting to see a gun used at least once. Don't lemme down, you two.

Also, FUCK that chair spot. Dean is gonna have a shorter career than Daniel Bryan if he keeps this up.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2015)

that bump


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2015)

Ambrose's spring clothesline is getting a bit old.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 26, 2015)

I want to see some color tonight. Preferably from Ambrose.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2015)

tha fuck just happened?


----------



## Sauce (Apr 26, 2015)

That apron clothesline was suspect as fuck.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 26, 2015)

Well... I'm not entirely sure what just happened.

A loooot of people in the audience look pissed.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 26, 2015)

The hell.

I know this is a street fight but come on.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 26, 2015)

Fucking Grand Theft Harper.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2015)

They just went full Russo. Never go full Russo.

Also, Shirker with dat Splatoon set. Almost made me Splatoon in my pants.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 26, 2015)

I will not be satisfied until this turns into Goldust and Piper.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 26, 2015)

I fucking sense Kane vs. Rollins soon.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 26, 2015)

khris said:


> They just went full Russo. Never go full Russo.
> 
> Also, Shirker with dat Splatoon set. Almost made me Splatoon in my pants.



Needed a change from the crushing reality of Monty kicking the bucket and noticed that next month is May 
Might alter it when I have more time. Something tells me one of the mods might bust the sig for size soon.

But enough about video games, let's talk about this... "Kiss me arse" match...?

.....
...oh, no.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2015)

Last match's "finish" is stupid, this stipulation is stupid, this glorified Sunday Night Raw is stupid.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 26, 2015)

JoJo saying "arse" killed me. She didn't even try. Get the fuck out the ring bitch.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 26, 2015)

That finish.

My sides


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2015)

Shirker said:


> Needed a change from the crushing reality of Monty kicking the bucket and noticed that next month is May
> Might alter it when I have more time. Something tells me one of the mods might bust the sig for size soon.
> 
> But enough about video games, let's talk about this... "Kiss me arse" match...?
> ...



Aren't you eligible for a golden membership(or whatever it's called)? It allows up to 2mb size sigs


----------



## Sauce (Apr 26, 2015)

I hope Sheamus's new entrance is in 2K16.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 26, 2015)

If Dean and Harper show up and finish their match during or after the main event, I will mark _and_ kek in that order.



khris said:


> Aren't you eligible for a golden membership(or whatever it's called)? It allows up to 2mb size sigs



Golden membership?

Tell me more.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 26, 2015)

This is such a rapey match.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 26, 2015)

I wonder if they'll go full "arse" tonight.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 26, 2015)

Sauce said:


> I played Tatsunuko in the arcade and on my Wii when I had Gamefly. The game was really fun. I feel like it's the best fighting game on the Wii, imo.



Its probably the only fighting game on the wii tbh.lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2015)

Shirker said:


> If Dean and Harper show up and finish their match during or after the main event, I will mark _and_ kek in that order.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Too lazy. But here's a thread explaining things.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2015)

the fuck was that smooching sound effect? Fuck this match


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 26, 2015)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I missed that episode because I had surgery on my ear that week and was laying in recovery knocked out.  Heard about it, though.
> 
> Pretty much. Rick was coming off the top going for the Bulldog and Borga was suposed to catch him in a powerslam. Problem was, Ludvig didn't get enough rotation and he basically spiked Rick on his head.



Jebus!!!!  yeah he done, then I read about how Ludvig had issues backstage that also led to him leaving. 

I wish I could remember that 93' RAW ep with the headshrinkers because that shit was one of the most painful things I've seen in WWF.

heh I don't know what I was doing in 1993. lol probably going goo goo ga ga at Tiny Toons.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2015)

@SAF, Nintendo only needs Smash bruv


----------



## Sauce (Apr 26, 2015)

I wonder how long Russo has been back in the WWE for. 

The stipulations in this ppv are horrendous.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 26, 2015)

khris said:


> the fuck was that smooching sound effect? Fuck this match



This is basically softcore porn.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 26, 2015)

[S-A-F];53462731 said:
			
		

> This is such a rapey match.



Looks like Sheamus is set to be the catcher. 



			
				[S-A-F];53462784 said:
			
		

> This is basically softcore porn.



Silly SAF, *all* wrestling is softcore porn... hardcore if Jimmy Johns is ever involved.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 26, 2015)

khris said:


> @SAF, Nintendo only needs Smash bruv



Still salty that people played the 3ds version for like 2 months.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2015)

seriously, this is stupid


----------



## Sauce (Apr 26, 2015)

The smooching effects are fucking dumb as fuck.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2015)

I swear if Ziggler is wearing a thong


----------



## Shirker (Apr 26, 2015)

Ziggler pulling down his tights.

The arena floors are basically a swimming pool now.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 26, 2015)

I sure hope the pizza guy doesn't show up while this part is playing on my TV.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2015)

Lacks a brazzers logo


----------



## Sauce (Apr 26, 2015)

This shit is soooooo dumb.


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Apr 26, 2015)

Eat his ass Sheamus!


----------



## Sauce (Apr 26, 2015)

Sheamus just returned and they literally are ruining him, ALREADY.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 26, 2015)

Shirker said:


> Looks like Sheamus is set to be the catcher.
> 
> 
> 
> Silly SAF, *all* wrestling is softcore porn... hardcore if Jimmy Johns is ever involved.



This is true but its more obvious than usual for me tonight.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2015)

Is Ziggler saying that "Sheamus had it coming?"


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Apr 26, 2015)

No arse eating? Fuck this company!


----------



## Shirker (Apr 26, 2015)

Sheamus refuses to kiss a man's ass on TV.

What a douche, right?


----------



## Sauce (Apr 26, 2015)

And the thirsty-ass females go wild.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 26, 2015)

lmfao I was gonna ask why doesn't sheamus just beat his ass.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2015)

Good God dat's one white ass


----------



## Sauce (Apr 26, 2015)

This is taking up so much time...


----------



## Shirker (Apr 26, 2015)

Even when Ziggler wins he loses.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 26, 2015)

khris said:


> @SAF, Nintendo only needs Smash bruv



Maybe if this were the Gamecube still. I didn't like Brawl that much.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 26, 2015)

Why yes, I am sports entertained.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 26, 2015)

Camera angle conveniently not showing his ass.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2015)

Why yes. This PPV was lacking a bit of blatant racism


----------



## Shirker (Apr 26, 2015)

Alright, time for New Daysucks vs Cesaro Kidd.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 26, 2015)

New, day sucks. New, day sucks. New, day sucks.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 26, 2015)

King of the Ring returning tuesday?


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 26, 2015)

Sauce said:


> I wonder how long Russo has been back in the WWE for.
> 
> The stipulations in this ppv are horrendous.



Don't forget the Texas Bullrope match between Zangief and Captain America.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 26, 2015)

I knew so hard I tweeted I was a masochist as I sat down to watch.  Not only could he not learn ANY offense or win like a man, well... you saw the rest.  I've walked out of the room.  Just ...just ...   Fuck this gay earth.  I didn't even see beyond the low blow.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 26, 2015)

Tyson Kidd has never been this relevant. So proud.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 26, 2015)

I can't decide whether I love or hate the fact that they're going with the flow with the New Day and the fans' reception of them.

On the one hand, it's such a rare thing that WWE actually uses the fan reaction as direction of what to do with the Superstars (seriously, Miz[Dow] are the only ones in recent memory where they actually booked them this well). On the other hand, you know they're only doing that because Kofi, Biggie and X are totally inconsequential to their plans.

Also, Kidd kicking to the ryhthm of the "New! DaySucks!" chants is friggin' gold.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 26, 2015)

You know something went wrong when Kidd and Cesaro are the fucking faces.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 26, 2015)

Xavier Woods is next level right now.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 26, 2015)

Cesaro landed perfectly on Big E's huge-ass titties.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 26, 2015)

"WHAT DID WE DO?!? WHAT DID WE DO, WE'RE *WINNING*!!"

Gahdammit, WWE... do NOT make me enjoy the New Day. 

Don't.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 26, 2015)

New Day is the new 3-Man band.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2015)

Cesaro spamming them Shoryukens


----------



## Sauce (Apr 26, 2015)

"What did we do?! What did we do?! What?!"

Xavier has me rolling.  :rofl


----------



## Shirker (Apr 26, 2015)

Cesaro given free reign to show off tonight. 

Pretty good match so far, although Cezzy is pretty much carrying it one-handed.

*EDIT
Spoke too soon, that spear by Biggie was nice.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm almost hoping New day wins so Cesaro gets a singles push.

But we know that wouldn't happen


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2015)

Big E's offense


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 26, 2015)

holy shit new day won.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 26, 2015)

That blatant heel finish doe.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2015)

Great match.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 26, 2015)

New Day


----------



## Sauce (Apr 26, 2015)

New Day with the belts is fucking blasphemy.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 26, 2015)

Cesaro and Kidd carried the whole match and they lose the titles...Shit makes no sense to me.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 26, 2015)

Looks like we've got sodium imbalance caused by the New Day victory. 



Better call Dr. Woods.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 26, 2015)

Fucking Dean and Harper are back! 



Ms. Jove said:


> Looks like we've got sodium imbalance caused by the New Day victory.
> 
> 
> 
> Better call Dr. Woods.



They are eating those boos like a gahdamn buffet. Dammit, I don't WANT to like the New Day. Don't do this to me, WWE.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2015)

Lol at off-paneling most of the match


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 26, 2015)

Ambrose kills new day.

I'm ok with this.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 26, 2015)

Missed opportunity. They could've kept this match going all night.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 26, 2015)

Friend was happy Ambrose won.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 26, 2015)

I just realized... Ambrose won a match.

How long's it been?


----------



## Sauce (Apr 26, 2015)

Dirty Deeds and he misses all the chairs completely.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 26, 2015)

Wait Ambrose won in a PPV


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 26, 2015)

First time Ambrose has won a singles match on ppv in like a year.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 26, 2015)

Reigns on the cover of Payback.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2015)

The Luffy vs. Ryuko poll thread seems more entertaining than this PPV.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 26, 2015)

Torn. I like One Piece better as a show, I like Ryuko better as a character.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 26, 2015)

The fu--??

What's with the graphics below the titontron in Cena's entrance? They're spraypaint-esque pictures of Cena.

How long has he had those?


----------



## Sauce (Apr 26, 2015)

Time for Rusev's second defeat. Then, Cena will defeat him again at Payback. So predictable. :yawn


----------



## Sauce (Apr 26, 2015)

Fucking jimmies chanting U.S.A.

And the crowd is fucking off-beat when it comes to saying " John Cena sucks"


----------



## Shirker (Apr 26, 2015)

Rusev and Cener having a tug of war with the chain.

...
... why, though?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 26, 2015)

Where's Flow to tell us how outdated patriotism angles are?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 26, 2015)

Off doing better things than watching this PPV.

I might take off too pretty soon. The convos are half the show and no one's here.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2015)

Savio Vega vs. Austin > this shit


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 26, 2015)

This match is straight ass.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 26, 2015)

Nobody puts Lana in the corner.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 26, 2015)

Fuck you Rusev sending away Lana D:


----------



## Shirker (Apr 26, 2015)

"WE WANT LANA!"
*Lana acknowledges crowd*
*Rusev immediately gets rid of her*

In a span of 20 seconds, Lana and Rusev mimic what it's like to work in WWE. Meta as fuck.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 26, 2015)

the eyecandy is gone so I've lost interest in this match.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 26, 2015)

Rusev's dumb ass jumped right into the AA.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2015)

Rusev elevated


----------



## Sauce (Apr 26, 2015)

Predictable win and Rusev will lose for a third and final time at Payback.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 26, 2015)

Well that ending was bullshit.  Vince again not realising real fans want Cena to lose and be pushed down to near Ryder levels.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 26, 2015)

Wow that was Cenas worst PPV match since that match vs Jesus in 2004.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 26, 2015)

Cena solos Rusev, low difficulty.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 26, 2015)

People like to trash Bray.  At least Wyatt "won" once during Cena's "annual elevations".


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 26, 2015)

Moving to center of ring, contacted by opponent and performing finishing move...


Not a break of momentum.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 26, 2015)

Welp That's it for Rusev. And with Lana gone he'll stop getting any kind of reaction too.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 26, 2015)

sup guys?


----------



## Sauce (Apr 26, 2015)

Wooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nikki!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Match of the night.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 26, 2015)

Roman got a pop in Chicago. It's all over.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 26, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Predictable win and Rusev will lose for a third and final time at Payback.



Cena and Rusev already had 3 PPV matches back to back.

Rusev isn't getting elevated anymore.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 26, 2015)

Naomi looks dumb as fuck.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 26, 2015)

Ms. Jove said:


> Moving to center of ring, contacted by opponent and performing finishing move...
> 
> 
> Not a break of momentum.



Yeah, that made me scratch my head a bit too.

----------

Naomi's entrance... is... a little dumb. Song's better than her last one though... not that that's hard.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 26, 2015)

Put a backpack on her and she's Angelo Dawkins' valet.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 26, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Wooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nikki!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Match of the night.



Its gonna be far better than Rusev vs Cena, 100% sure.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 26, 2015)

The state of naomi's shitty entrance.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 26, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Roman got a pop in Chicago. It's all over.



My people have been lost and misguided ever since our Messiah left us.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 26, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Wow that was Cenas worst PPV match since that match vs Jesus in 2004.



Cena/JBL matches.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 26, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The state of naomi's shitty entrance.



Those glasses make her look dumb as fuckkkkkkk. And those light-up shoes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 26, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Wooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nikki!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Match of the night.



<comes back after a busy schedule
< sees Ghost trolling as usual and Sauce still loving Nikki


WWE's taken over the thread booking  I see


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 26, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Its gonna be far better than Rusev vs Cena, 100% sure.



Not with Naomi botching everything.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 26, 2015)

Oh good, so I'm not the only one that dislikes Naomi's entrance.

I saw the part where she waved her ass into the camera and, well... no offense guys, but....


----------



## Sauce (Apr 26, 2015)

_C'mon Nikki!_


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 26, 2015)

Naomi is terrible.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 26, 2015)

So...Nikki is the babyface?

Bellas are immune to having to explain their allignments.

Naomi's still a botch machine.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 26, 2015)

Good job Brie. Nikki wins the match. 1, 2, 3.

Nikki fucking Bella. All fucking day.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 26, 2015)

Almost saw some of naomi's cooter.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2015)

Those jimmies bowing to Carmella Bing Jr.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 26, 2015)

Crowd cheers, JBL hates the fact that Bellas won.

Bellas are face now I guess.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 26, 2015)

The dudes in the crowd doing the worshipping chant is right. Never seen a better Diva's champion.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 26, 2015)

No forearm from Nikki.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 26, 2015)

Brie is horrendous.  

Stop giving these divas a chance.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 26, 2015)

Lana turning on Rusev soon.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 26, 2015)

Sad Lana


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 26, 2015)

The Carmellas are worse than Big Show and Kane went it comes to turning. 

And Brie needs to shut the fuck up. Jesus.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2015)

Shirker said:


> Crowd cheers, JBL hates the fact that Bellas won.
> 
> Bellas are face now I guess.



BRIEEEEEEEEEEEEEE MODEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 26, 2015)

Curbstomp edited out of Roman's WM highlights.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 26, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Cena/JBL matches.



Their I Quit Match at Judgment Day 2005 was great.



The Juice Man said:


> Not with Naomi botching everything.



There was no clear face in this match, stupid WWE creative team.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 26, 2015)

And it was another match that Nikki cant win clean...


----------



## teddy (Apr 26, 2015)

So...uh...i heard ambrose won a ppv match


----------



## Shirker (Apr 26, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> The Carmellas are worse than Big Show and Kane went it comes to turning. .



Hell, at least Show and Kane have the decency to tell us.

The Bellas just kinda turn and the audience is expected to suddenly know... which they do inexplicably. It's downright eerie.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 26, 2015)

Weak reaction for Reigns.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 26, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> And it was another match that Nikki cant win clean...



The same goes for Seth Rollins but I don't see anyone giving a fuck about that.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 26, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Their I Quit Match at Judgment Day 2005 was great.



All Cena and JBL did was bleed all over the place.

Don't even mention that horrible WM match.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 26, 2015)

[S-A-F];53463494 said:
			
		

> Weak reaction for Reigns.



Got a pop in Chicago. These fuckers are lost without Punk.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 26, 2015)

Big Show awkwardly putting back the table is one of the most confusing things I've ever seen....


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 26, 2015)

Sauce said:


> The same goes for Seth Rollins but I don't see anyone giving a fuck about that.



Because Seth is suppose to be the chicken shit heel.

Nikki is all a sudden the top babyface Diva.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 26, 2015)

Big Show breaking and getting rid of all the weapons instead of using them and then yells "I'm a giant!"

Is... is Big Show trying to turn being boring as shit into a gimmick? Is that a thing he's doing now? Is he trying to get heat by willingly doing _nothing_?!


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 26, 2015)

Dear WWE, trying to get people to like Reigns isn't going to work if he takes a beating for most of the match.

You want him to look good have him obliterate Big Show like Lesnar did to Cena.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2015)

**


----------



## Shirker (Apr 26, 2015)

Reigns just popped back up like nothing happened!!


----------



## teddy (Apr 26, 2015)

khris said:


> **
























**


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2015)

Chokeslam nerfed.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 26, 2015)

Shirker said:


> Reigns just popped back up like nothing happened!!



He's releasing his inner Cena.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 26, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Got a pop in Chicago. These fuckers are lost without Punk.



Well didn't they disappoint everyone last year? Some thought they would hijack raw with Punk being gone and WWE gave them what they wanted in matches and calmed the beastbeards.


----------



## Sauce (Apr 26, 2015)

ted. said:


> **



Pretty much this match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2015)

lol shouldn't the ref count reigns out for resting on the ground?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 26, 2015)

ted. said:


> **







khris said:


> Chokeslam nerfed.



Tables too. 

---------------------------

Someone inexplicably wrote "Big Show needs to lose weight" on a notepad.

Why?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 26, 2015)

Roman more indestructible than prime Undertaker.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2015)

show straight up dived into that table


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 26, 2015)

Seriously who the fuck booked this match thinking it would be good for Reigns?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2015)

show could literally see Reigns coming 20 feet away


----------



## Shirker (Apr 26, 2015)

They need to make that barricade out of something other than Styrofoam. It's getting broken an unearthly amount these days.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 26, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> Seriously who the fuck booked this match thinking it would be good for Reigns?



John Cena


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 26, 2015)

Reigns is sittin on his ass, but the ref is not counting.


----------



## Reznor (Apr 26, 2015)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

